#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-09
<stlsaint> live: no this is not the forums
<stlsaint> live: here are the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<live> .
<stlsaint> live: ..
<live> hmm.. thanks
<stlsaint> live: ;)
<live> inturusting
<live> interesting
<stlsaint> live: whats that?
<live> okay, how about a bot
<live> oh wait
<live> !irc
<ubot2> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<live> stlsaint
<stlsaint> live: yes?
<live> I thought it was interesting that I sent my mom the ubuntu live CD
<live> also a computer that was broken
<live> i sent them a cd aswell
<bootstrap> I'm a bit behind, but has turbo been fixed for intel iX processors?
<stlsaint> bootstrap: sorry i couldnt tell ya
<bootstrap> stlsaint: That's ok, thanks for the response though.
<live> turbo boost isn't working
<bootstrap> live: thank you. do you have any speculations on it?
<live> no
<live> sorry
<bootstrap> that's fine, thanks again
<duanedesign> what ubuntu package allows you to do svn checkouts?
<duanedesign> aha, its subversion, not svn :)
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering if there was anything i can do to basically make poweriso run in ubuntu or something similar
<duanedesign> hello ShadowKnight
<ShadowKnight> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> ShadowKnight: what were you wanting to do? mount an iso?
<ShadowKnight> duanedesign: yes thats exactly what i want to do, is it possible?
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> have you ever used nautilus scripts before?
<ShadowKnight> no i havent actually, what are they?
<duanedesign> if you right click on a file or folder there is a scripts option
<duanedesign> these are scripts you put in  ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<ShadowKnight> anything i have to download before that? or like do i just right click on it?
<duanedesign> there are a couple of scripts that you can download put them in that folder
<ShadowKnight> oh okay then and downloading those scripts would enable to mount?
<duanedesign> and then you can r-click mount/unmount iso
<duanedesign> that is how i do it, i find it convenient
<ShadowKnight> alright sounds pretty easy, any particular place you can download them from?
<duanedesign> ill walk you through it real quick if you like
<ShadowKnight> okay that would work, thank you very much
<duanedesign> open a Terminal
<ShadowKnight> okay opened
<duanedesign> then enter the command:
<duanedesign> wget http://www.debianadmin.com/images/iso/mount.sh
<duanedesign> then
<duanedesign> wget http://www.debianadmin.com/images/iso/unmount.sh
<duanedesign> then
<duanedesign> sudo chmod +x mount.sh
<duanedesign> sudo chmod +x unmount.sh
<duanedesign> that makes them executable
<duanedesign> now to  move them
<ShadowKnight> okay then got all that down
<duanedesign> sudo mv mount.sh ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<duanedesign> sudo mv unmount.sh ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<duanedesign> or you can move them manually into the folder :)
<ShadowKnight> okay i entered all of them :) thank you so much :)
<duanedesign> great
<ShadowKnight> thanks imma see if this works :) i owe you :D
<duanedesign> so now when you r-click
<duanedesign> you should see mount and unmount
<duanedesign> in the scripts option
<ShadowKnight> yea i see them :D can any cd be mounted or unmounted?
<duanedesign> there is also an app gmountiso. I find the r-click thing easier. But different people like different things
<ShadowKnight> okay then thank you this works for me :)
<duanedesign> ShadowKnight: great
<ShadowKnight> thanks duanedesign
<duanedesign> ShadowKnight: yes you can mount all kinds of things :) that script uses mount
<ShadowKnight> okay good :) thanks imma go try it out :D
<duanedesign> ShadowKnight: this is a bit verbose
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<duanedesign> but if you googe the 'mount' command you might get an easier read
<duanedesign> s/googe/google
<ShadowKnight> okay then :) ill go read up on this :D you have been so helpful duanedesign i didnt even expect an answer lol
<duanedesign> if someone is awake, we like to help.
<ubuntubeginner> I seem to have lost the main menu for my folders can anyone help me show them again
<tenach> ubuntubeginner, The menu on the top bar?
<IdleOne> tenach: right click on the top panel > Add to Panel > main Menu
<IdleOne> that should re-add the Applications/Places/System menu
<ubuntubeginner> when i open my home folder I have no file edit menu on top..
<ubuntubeginner> sorry should've been more clear
<duanedesign> hmm
<ubuntubeginner> I am not for sure how I even misplaced them. :-/
<duanedesign> ubuntubeginner: you havent installed anything like 'global menu'
<ubuntubeginner> is that the gnoMenu? I installed that   that's it
<IdleOne> heh I just realized I responded to the wrong person
<ubuntubeginner> duanedesign:is that the gnoMenu? I installed that   that's it
<duanedesign> let me see
<duanedesign> ubuntubeginner: looks like gnoMenu is a different project then global-menu. However that is likely the cause
<ubuntubeginner> duanedesign: so how can I fix it??? Can it be fixed???
<duanedesign> ubuntubeginner: did you install gnomenu from a package? or di you install it by running the commands 'make' 'make install'
<ubuntubeginner> duanedesign: I ran commands
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> ubuntubeginner: i thinkn i know how to uninstall it
<duanedesign> Open a terminal type:     gksudo nautilus
<ubuntubeginner> duanedesign: Ok
<duanedesign> navigate to:   usr > share > gnomenu and delete the gnomenu folder
<ubuntubeginner> duanedesign: Ok deleted
<duanedesign> then you will probably have to reinstall nautilus to restore the .xml files it changed
<duanedesign> i installed a 'simple nautilus' once and had a similar issue
<ubuntubeginner> duanedesign: OK how do I reinstall?
<duanedesign> the command would be:
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<ubuntubeginner> duanedesign: It finished will I need to restart my computer?
<duanedesign> no
<duanedesign> you can restart nautilus or log out and log back in
<duanedesign> killall nautilus && nautilus &
<duanedesign> should restart nautilus
<ubuntubeginner> still no file menu
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<ubuntubeginner> Did i hurt myself by installing that?
<duanedesign> well get it
<duanedesign> lets purge nautilus then reinstall
<duanedesign> to make sure all the files get replaced
<ubuntubeginner> ok
<duanedesign> the command would be:
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get purge nautilus && sudo apt-get install nautilus
<duanedesign> purge is like remove but configuration files are deleted too
<ubuntubeginner> ok it finished still no file menu
<duanedesign> run :  killall nautilus
<duanedesign> then run it again
<duanedesign> does it say no process found?
<ubuntubeginner> No it didnt say anything
<duanedesign> ok. nautilus is not completely quitting. Mine does that sometimes
<duanedesign> try log out
<duanedesign>  and log back in
<ubuntubeginner> ok I shall return
<duanedesign> kk
<duanedesign> ubuntubeginner: wb
<ubuntubeginner> yeah i had to get on another computer cause when i logged out I couldn't log back in...
<duanedesign> you cant log in?
<ubuntubeginner> No when i click on the user name and type my password it just goes straight back to the login screen
<ubuntubeginner> And the sessions thing down in the corner that shows up after you click on your username is disabled as well
<duanedesign> can you try restarting it?
<ubuntubeginner> doing that as we speak
<ubuntubeginner> still nothing
<duanedesign> and the only folder you deleeted was the gnomenu folder?
<ubuntubeginner> yep thats the only one
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Try holding down <Ctrl><Alt>F2 to get into a console. Now, log in with your username and password to see if you can actually log in at all. And if you can, then we know that your username and password are good. It's Gnome then...
<ubuntubeginner> Yep i just logged in
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> run the command:
<duanedesign> ls -la ~/.gconf
<duanedesign> should look like: drwx------  57 duanedesign duanedesign  4096 2010-07-30 08:15 apps
<duanedesign> with your name of course :)
<ubuntubeginner1> Sorry stupid internet connection.....
<duanedesign> ahh
<ubuntubeginner1> Well... My laptop is dead for now... So thanks for all the help tho\
<ubuntubeginner1> I will just use my wifes for now...
<duanedesign> ubuntubeginner1: if you can log into a prompt
<ubuntubeginner1> duanedesign: my laptop died so.. I cant do anything now... Sorry, but thanks for your help
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475279/
<duanedesign> ok
<ubuntubeginner1> I saved all the things you walked me through. So that when i get it up and running i can use it.... Thanks again
<duanedesign> ubuntubeginner1: ok i got the commands in the paste
<duanedesign> from a thread on the forums
<duanedesign> about just your issue
<duanedesign> though they might need sudo
<duanedesign> so these 5 commands is where i would start http://paste.ubuntu.com/475279/
<duanedesign> like i said i forgot to put sudo in front of them.
<ubuntubeginner1> duanedesign: Thanks I will catch you again some other time
<Silver_Fox_> Morning
<shpongle> good morning Silver_Fox_
<shpongle> and others as well :P
<Silver_Fox_> Hello shpongle
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<shpongle> i'm just fine, thank you
<shpongle> Silver_Fox_, and how are you doing?
<Silver_Fox_> I am quite well thank you
<duanedesign> morning all
<phillw> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello phillw
<Mohan_chml> hey arulalan
<arulalan> Mohan_chml: Hai
<arulalan> chidambaresan: Hi
<Mohan_chml> Oh my God welcome chidambaresan and arulalan
<Mohan_chml> both of you /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Mohan_chml> arulalan: how is life??
<arulalan> Mohan_chml: Joined
<arulalan> Mohan_chml: Fine
<Mohan_chml> wb chidambaresan
<chidambaresan> hai
<chidambaresan> hai mohan
<chidambaresan> teach something ya
<chidambaresan> hai
<chidambaresan> hai arul
<chidambaresan> ok
<dkgbond3> hello all. i need some help regarding the grub. can anyone help?
<IAmNotThatGuy> dkgbond3: shoot
<IAmNotThatGuy> dkgbond3: hello
<dkgbond3> got some help from the other channel. i'm trying. will ask if i face some problems. thanks :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> sure thing dkgbond3 (:
<dkgbond3> i uninstalled all but the most recent kernel. but still windows loader is missing from the grup list at startup. what can i do? :(
<dkgbond3> i uninstalled all but the most recent kernel. but still windows loader is missing from the grup list at startup. what can i do? :(
<IAmNotThatGuy> dkgbond3: hello
<dkgbond3> hello
<dkgbond3> please help
<IAmNotThatGuy> please pastebin the result of the following
<IAmNotThatGuy> open up terminal and type sudo fdisk -l
<IAmNotThatGuy> and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<dkgbond3> ok i'll do
<IAmNotThatGuy> dkgbond3: and what version of windows you use?
<dkgbond3> i'm using windows 7
<dkgbond3> how to use pastebin?
<dkgbond3> sorry for the nooby question
<IAmNotThatGuy> open paste.ubuntu.com
<IAmNotThatGuy> in your web browser
<dkgbond3> yes. next
<dkgbond3> where should i paste the content of terminal?
<IAmNotThatGuy> select the contents from terminal and right click, copy and paste
<IAmNotThatGuy> in contents tab of paste.ubuntu.com and click paste
<IAmNotThatGuy> It will give you a link at the task bar and paste that here
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> just one question
<asterismo> blackbox, openbox or fluxbox ?
<dkgbond3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475531/
<dkgbond3> heya
<dkgbond3> did that
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: have you tried simply updating grub? sudo update-grub
<hobgoblin> asterismo: depends who you ask - if you ask me fluxbox - if you ask paultag he'd say his fluxbox
<dkgbond3> yes i did
<dkgbond3> @hobgoblin: but no help
<paultag_> hobgoblin: wha?
<hobgoblin> paultag_: <asterismo> just one question <asterismo> blackbox, openbox or fluxbox ?
<hobgoblin> ;)
<paultag_> FLUXBOX!
<hobgoblin> lol
<paultag_> https://launchpad.net/~paultag/+archive/staging <-- bleeeeding edge Fluxbox in there
<paultag_> /fluxbox is a bit more stable
<paultag_> and also Debian branded
<paultag_> staging is for winners
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: can we suggest dkgbond3 to check the installation of os prober??
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: in a terminal run    sudo os-prober
<hobgoblin> see what it says
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: yea :)
<Mohan_chml> (:
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: if necessary we can build an entry for it
<dkgbond3> os-prober does nothing :(
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: let's try this then - open a file for editing - run this command     gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<hobgoblin> copy this stuff into the file, save it and close gedit    http://ubft.pastebin.com/e09XA74v   then run sudo update-grub again
<hobgoblin> then cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg |grep menuentry   and see if the win entry is at the bottom
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: will the manual entering works??
<hobgoblin> well it works for pclinuxos and parted magic
<dkgbond3> should i try?
<hobgoblin> and the forum has thread after thread with exactly the same thing
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: yep
<Mohan_chml> okay hobgoblin
<dkgbond3> yes, now windows entry is there
<dkgbond3> should i reboot now?
<Mohan_chml> dkgbond3: yeah! reboot :)
<dkgbond3> ok. thanks. see you all in a moment :)
<hobgoblin> hope os
<dkgbond3> heya. back
<dkgbond3> but problem not solved
<dkgbond3> i got the windows 7 loader option
<dkgbond3> but when i hit enter it displays..
<dkgbond3> error : no argument specified. press any key to continue
<hobgoblin> ok - hang on a moment - needing tea
<dkgbond3> okay. please allow me to have dinner too. hope you'll be there when i'm back in a while :)
<hobgoblin> I suspect so :)
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: can you go here and follow the instructions - when you get to the end instead of the stuff about posting it to a forum paste it into paste.ubuntu.com
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: I  will show you were to go - that will be lots of help :) http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<dkgbond3> heya
<dkgbond3> @hobgoblin- http://paste.ubuntu.com/475557/
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: looks like you have an issue with the win7 " Mounting failed: mount: unknown filesystem type ''
<hobgoblin> if you have the win7 discs I would use them to fix the win bootloader - at that point you will lose the ubuntu bootloader so it will need reinstalling afterwards
<dkgbond3> seriously i have no idea. until today evening, everything was ok. i was able to boot ubuntu as well as windows 7 from the grub menu. but when i updated ubuntu, the list was elongated and the windows option vanished
<dkgbond3> can you please guide?
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: updated?
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: a system update from update manager?
<dkgbond3> whose update? windows or ubuntu?
<hobgoblin> ubuntu - I would have no idea at all about windows ;)
<hobgoblin> what I am getting at was it a normal update or did you go from one version to the next
<dkgbond3> i guess normal update in the Update Manager, to a new kernel. Not Upgraded to the new release 10.04
<hobgoblin> k- well tbh I am not sure - I would be concerned about the error that gets flagged from the script, but it's a long time since I had much to do with windows - see if someone else can help
<hobgoblin> maybe Mohan_chml is able to
<dkgbond3> i have very less idea about ubuntu or grub, but what i think is the problem is that...
<dkgbond3> my list of ubuntu kernels in the grub (at startup) was very long, with windows loader as one of the option. when i updated ubuntu today, another two items were added to the list and maybe for that the windows loader option, which was the belowmost, got erased
<hobgoblin> oh - maybe try this then
<dkgbond3> so, i just need to add my windows loader to the boot list, which you helped me to do. but its showing error, needing some parameteres
<dkgbond3> *argument
<Almost> I am dying trying to get my radeon hd 3450 card working in a dual monitor config using the ATI provide drivers and control center, It was working but then died. I re -installed os, re configured and now it wont install the driver package
<Almost> can  i just remove all the drivers video drivers and start clean install ATI 10.7?
<hobgoblin> dkgbond3: yep - I understand that, I don't though know how to get around the windows error. Also you appear to have 2 grubs installed - then new one and also the old version installed onto the smaller drive
<dkgbond3> yes, i was considering that
<dkgbond3> can i remove one of the grubs?
<dkgbond3> needing reboot, see you in a few mins
<ryan_> how can you get a webcam to work with the chat program? my friend has a webcam and it wont let me view it
<RealEyes> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<RealEyes> How do I get around this?
<serfus> RealEyes, what were you trying to do when this came up?
<RealEyes> install desktop drapes
<RealEyes> from the software center
<RealEyes> serfus, what should I do?
<serfus> i don't know this
<serfus> RealEyes, is it from the repositories?
<RealEyes> idk
<serfus> RealEyes, sec, i'll check
<serfus> RealEyes, run in a terminal
<serfus> RealEyes, sudo apt-get update
<RealEyes> done
<serfus> RealEyes, now try it
<serfus> RealEyes, installing what you tried
<RealEyes> its working now
<serfus> RealEyes, yay :)
<RealEyes> does ubuntu go out of date that fast?
<serfus> RealEyes, it never happened to me but seems like it happens some times to other users... i really don't know why
<RealEyes> there was a key symbol up in my menu bar
<RealEyes> what was that?
<serfus> RealEyes, never saw something like that... was it in the notification area?
<RealEyes> net to my rythym box and mail icon
<serfus> RealEyes, did you click on it?
<RealEyes> yeah it was like 'disable all dropdown permissions' or something along those lines
<RealEyes> but it disappeared
<serfus> RealEyes, i guess it was a notification about your repository being out of date
<RealEyes> hah
<RealEyes> whats a repository?
<serfus> RealEyes, check this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is ubuntu server a NOS
<stlsaint> NOS?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> network operating system
<jacob> yes - any modern OS can be considered a NOS
<jacob> but don't confuse it with software you'd put on routers; that's a more special case
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> that what I was think but my professor wants us to pick one NOS and one OS and describe the process of hardening it from attacks and intruders.
<jacob> ubuntu server would work well for that, there are plenty of hardening options available (see apparmor, ufw, etc)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> never use it so Im a little lost
<stlsaint> ZeRoDeAtH50435: ubuntu server is awesome! you really should give it a go :D
<tenach> I'm with stlsaint!
<stlsaint> ZeRoDeAtH50435: it is very easy to harden it
<stlsaint> Novell Netware, Artisoft's LANtastic, Microsoft Windows Server, and Windows NT are examples of an NOS.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah my IT secruity professor it like us he can't stand windows would rather use Linux
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> do I have to have a server to run ubuntu server
<stlsaint> nope
<stlsaint> you can put it on anything
<stlsaint> even a lappy :D
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> well I am really going to have to try it out have another pc not being use so why not
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> hey any of  ya'll know of a good Web site to buy computer parts
<stlsaint> ZeRoDeAtH50435: start studying iptables, fail2ban, deny/allow.hosts for starters :D
<stlsaint> ZeRoDeAtH50435: tigerdirect.com, newegg.com, geeks.com
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thanks
<stlsaint> yep
<tenach> stlsaint, fail2ban <3
<stlsaint> tenach: ;)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> hey anyone play WoW on Linux
<stlsaint> NO!!!
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> lol just checkin to see if it works or not
<stlsaint> it is possible though
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I seen a thing for it on pol
<stlsaint> ZeRoDeAtH50435: http://appdb.winehq.org/votestats.php
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-10
<RealEyes> how does one uninstall desktop drapes?
<stlsaint> RealEyes: drapes?
<RealEyes> yes
<RealEyes> and screenlets
<RealEyes> these are two programs i'd like to uninstall
<stlsaint> sudo aptitude purge screenlets
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone know where I can find a good hardening guide for ubuntu server
<Azurus> Got a little problem I need some help with. Anyone avalabile?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Azurus> Well Im not used to this rule, so take it easy on me alright.
<pleia2> no problem :)
<Azurus> I often have to ask people just to know if someone is going to even listen so Im not wasting my damn time
<pleia2> (lots of people do it, which is why there is an !ask command ;))
<Azurus> Its better for me to know if there is someone who is going to put the effort forward instead of just jerk there dick off and not even try when they know they can do it.
<pleia2> no need to swear, we'll help you if we can, different folks have different expertise and we don't know if we can help until you ask
<Azurus> I dont think I swore at all.
<Azurus> Anyhow, I had a power outage in my area and I was using my laptop with Ubuntu 10.04 on it. I was watching videos from the laptop on my PS3 through the Playstation Media Server. Now after the power came back on, I cannot see my PMS, but I can see others in the house.
<pleia2> I don't own a PS3 and have no experience with PMS, but do any other machines in the house have PMS? Can they see the PS3?
<Azurus> Dont know, the roomies wont tell me, and Im sorry if Im swearing, but saying it pisses me the fuck off just gets the point across better.
<IdleOne> Azurus: Please stop swearing
<pleia2> it really doesn't help, please stop :(
<IdleOne> you are making my screen all red and it hurts my eyes
<Azurus> What?
<IdleOne> STOP SWEARING!
<IdleOne> that is what :)
<pleia2> seeing if you can replicate the problem is the first step to debugging where the problem is, perhaps you can find a way to get your roomies to help you?
<Azurus> And your a sensetive prick who cant take the fact that people do swear and its greaking your little world of that. Grow a backbone IdleOne, its a tough world out there. And I said all this without swearing.
<seidos> Azurus, someone could say the same to you, that you're a sensitive prick that can't stand *not* swearing.  Why not just not swear and listen to people who are trying to help you?
<IdleOne> Azurus: Channel and Ubuntu community policy is that we all speak respectfully to each other. Which means no swearing.
<IdleOne> Now I don't know what your issue is but I know I don't feel like helping you because of your lack of respect for our community.
<Azurus> No one has provided a lick of helpful information. I cant recreate a power outage. Besides that would agrivate the roomies if I try doing that, so no. No one has tryed to help with anything helpful here.
<IdleOne> Now that aside, please tell us again what is going on and maybe I can help
<IdleOne> or someone else can
<seidos> Azurus, do you know how to use the "ping" command?
<Azurus> I have respect for those who deserve it. If you ant take the use of a word for the emphasis its being used for and not over reacting on what the word if catigorised, you dont deserve that respect. I can talk to my friends comfortably like this and I respect them. So get over it and realise people might just  talk differently, doesnt mean there an asshole or that they are disrespectful. Learn the many different ways of how to
<Azurus> speak insead of taking your prozium and leading what you call a civile life.
<IdleOne> Well I tried.
<Azurus> And no, I dont think anyone has told me how to ping a PS3
<collinp> Azurus: Knock it off, now.
<Azurus> I dont even think a PS3 will respond to a Ping anyhow.
<seidos> Azurus, does the PS3 care what you think?
<Azurus> Seems not.
<seidos> Azurus, we will do our best to help you, but there is no guarantee we will be able to help you.  And we can only help you if you follow the rules, for obvious reasons.
<Azurus> You set rules to make your little comfortable padded world. Sorry for breaking the glass house you live in, but I talk how I want because that is who I am, you dont like it, dont deal with it, just dont force your world on me. I dont live in it and I dont force you to live in mine, so Ill take myself somewhere else since your sorry of an excuse of not knowing is being backed up by a SHITTY rule of "No Swearing" in an area whe
<Azurus> re talk is what keeps things alive. So buck up and get real here. The world sucks.
<IdleOne> So what was his problem?
<duanedesign> 'doh
<IdleOne> did he ever tell us?
<pleia2> yeah, power outage and his playstation software couldn't see the ps3 anymore
<seidos> he couldn't connect to his PMS, supposed it means "Playstation Media Server"
<IdleOne> I see.
<seidos> s/supposed/supposedly
<IdleOne> well he should get a open source console player
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> there's an idea
<seidos> ha
<tenach> Heh.
<Cakester> this looks right to me
<Cakester> Hello I am working on getting a mentor. But the current step says I should make a Wiki. That sounds fun, but I don't see an option to in my user prefs
<Cakester> i am not even sure if i should edit the user prefs
<Cakester> it seems tied to the main site
<tenach> Cakester, I think that it means doing something like http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Tenach - only replace Tenach with Cakester.  Create your page and off you go :D
<tenach> You can use mine or anybody elses as a reference for making yours. :)
<Cakester> ty
<Cakester> i am gonna be up late tonight
<Cakester> or today..
<Cakester> or whtaever :)
<tenach> :D
<tenach> if you need more help, feel free to ask :)
<Cakester> um
<Cakester> tenach, i think i might of added my page in your category
<Cakester> i don't understand how this happened
<tenach> Cakester, where is it?
<Cakester> oh i think mayb the links are just arranged based on what i last clicked on
<Cakester> so maybe it is ok
<Cakester> it is
<tenach> Cakester, where is your page located?
<Cakester> i feel a bit awkward saying my name
<Cakester> um
<Cakester> https://launchpad.net/~bryan-r59
<Cakester> there
<Cakester> yeah i think i just got confused how it was showing all the past links i clicked on next to each other
<Cakester> i thought it was associating me with you somehow
<tenach> Ah, okay. :D
<tenach> Welcome to Ubuntu, Cakester :D
<Cakester> tyvm. :)
<Cakester> Maverick will be coming out 4 days before my birthday
<Cakester> early birthday present
<Cakester> :)
<tenach> That's pretty neat :D  My birthday doesn't come around any application releases, sadly.
<Cakester> i use to wish my birthday was nearer to halloween
<tenach> I use to wish mine was on a different day until I was old enough to understand that more often than not, my birthday would land on many people's pay day. XD
<Cakester> $$$
<tenach> My parents were smarter. They put all of it into savings for me ;D
<tenach> Well, I consider it smart now, not so fair then.
<Cakester> i hope canonical pays for my CS degree ;_)
<tenach> Heh.
<Cakester> and then my CS degree pays for my game development health costs
<tenach> If only it worked that easily.
<tenach> So, you are interested in programming?
<Cakester> yes sir
<tenach> Good deal
<tenach> Got your eyes on a language?
<Cakester> learning NASM
<tenach> You're crazy :D
<Cakester> i thought so. but there is documentation
<Cakester> back in the day, they didn't even have it this good
<Cakester> i want to be a game developer and for game hacking, knowing asm is a most for RE
<tenach> RE?
<Cakester> Reverse Engineering
<tenach> Ahh, right.
<tenach> Okay.
<Cakester> Attaching a debugger to a running application reveals the ASM behind it alll
<Cakester> then through lots of tracing and breakpointing some things can be figured out
<tenach> Aye.
<Cakester> *cry*
<Cakester> making a game in asm..
<Cakester> pure asm..
<Cakester> or making a game's libraries in asm
<Cakester> rest in cpp
<ikonia> Cakester: please see the topic of this channel
<Cakester> i did nothing wrong. i was having a chat with tenach... but yes i can go
<ikonia> no-one said go
<duanedesign> morning all
<IAmNotThatGuy> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> o/
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin: sorry I slept yesterday
<hobgoblin> ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> <hobgoblin> maybe Mohan_chml is able to
<hobgoblin> oic
<hobgoblin> not sure if they got help or not - but I couldn't do anything about a possible win error nor would I unless I knew the answer of the top of my head
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin: I think win MBR is not getting detected by grub
<IAmNotThatGuy> Most of the people are getting this trouble
<hobgoblin> well there was some error showing in the bottscript thingy - http://paste.ubuntu.com/475557/  sda1
<hobgoblin> and some people - not most ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> mount: unknown filesystem type ''
<IAmNotThatGuy> what was that!!
<hobgoblin> that I think is what I think is wrong - but I'm not into searching for win errors
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm k!!
<joekjs> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, right now using 9.10. Trying out Miro TV, can't play you tube videos. Tried to install adobe flash player thru Ubuntu Software centre, but it will stop halfway. Hep pls.
<joekjs> error msg: failed to download package file, check your internet connection. Any idea what the problem is?
<Shahram> Can someone please tell me what are the pros and cons in comparing Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Silver_Fox_> Hi :)
<shredder12> Shahram: I personally really like Kubuntu, it provides you with a great interface and it might be an easier for a windows user to switch to KDE
<shredder12> hey Silver_Fox_
<shredder12> Shahram: but it needs more resources than Gnome, so i switched back to gnome
<Shahram> I have already installed Ubuntu, I had some problems, I installed KDE and its colors were better, gnome's colors were depressing for me (I have depression) but I don't know how the actual programs compare
<shredder12> Shahram: actually, you can run gnome-apps in kde. It might have a little overhead but things work fine AFAIK
<Shahram> When you say it needs more resources what does that mean, and what is AFAIK
<shredder12> Shahram: more resources means more RAM/CPU to support the cool KDE affects and AFAIK=As far as i know
<Shahram> Ok, is there a way that one could import windows themes and desktop wallpapers etc
<shredder12> Shahram: I have 1GB RAM and I run a lot of applications at the same time, so things got slowed down. If your system has a better config then go for it
<duanedesign> Shahram: on Ubuntu you can change the themes, icons and colors under System > Preferences > Appearance
<hobgoblin> Shahram:have you looked at gnome-look - there are many different themes - and you can change the colours as you ant to
<hobgoblin> lol - snap :)
<shredder12> hi duanedesign
<shredder12> hi hobgoblin
<Shahram> Yes I have seen the themes, they are mostly dark, I need a light of light white, blue and green colors
<duanedesign> Shahram: there are a bunch of themes at gnomelook.org
<duanedesign> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero-clone?content=57352&PHPSESSID=b9a68871d79ab7ec599715ed249c07d9
<duanedesign> this one is supposed to mimic windows vista
<Shahram> Ok, I'll look, is there a way to uninstall desktops that I have installed
<hobgoblin> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/VistaBut?content=32227 too
<hobgoblin> Shahram: if you want to remove the kde one from gnome http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<hobgoblin> but if you actually deliberately installed any kde apps then you will need to reinstall them
<Shahram> would it be the same for xfce?
<hobgoblin> there is a command on the same page to remove xfce
<duanedesign> Shahram: System > Preferences > Appearance. Click on a theme and click the 'Customize..' button and you can change most themes colors.
<hobgoblin> Shahram: there are other pages in the same place to get to pure kde and pure xfce as wll
<Shahram> Ok, thank you both. In gnome the firewall does not start automatically, but in KDE it starts, why is this?
<hobgoblin> no idea
<Shahram> May be I have experimentally installed so many things they have caused problems
<Shahram>  I have downloaded themes from the web but they don't show in in the thems how can I bring them in the sys\pref\appearance
<hobgoblin> always possible - I know when I first started I was often reinstalling
<hobgoblin> open the appearances dialogue as above and just drag the tar file onto the dialogue generally
<hobgoblin> some though might need other ways - open the archive and see if it says anything
<hobgoblin> though I would be wary of just downloading something - that is the windows way of things
<Shahram> OK thank you -  I have to go and try your tips - I think you are right I should be more careful - thank you for your time - bye for now
<hobgoblin> welcome
<bobo123> anyone who know a program that can print pdf-files so it is possible to skip the document margins to make the text as big as possible when printing two pages per paper?
<bobo123> Is is possible to print the pages I want from evince to a file, and then pipe that file through some program that cuts away the borders and then to something that prints two pages per page?
<Shahram> Hi, I was here 20 minutes ago, in removing removed the Xfce destop I used the command in http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome for Xbuntu, just for experince it also removed the Kubuntu desktop and returned to gnome only.
<hobgoblin> might have removed kubuntu-desktop - but did it remove all the kde apps and libraries
<Shahram> yes it did
<Shahram> Its OK - its experience
<Shahram> Now I have a question, icons of some programs that have been removed remain in the applications menu - how does one remove them
<hobgoblin> it's not an experience - if runnin the command from that page has removed all of the kde stuff then it is a problem
<Shahram> Well, that is what it has done, but I am so new that I don't understand the problem
<hobgoblin> Shahram: just to make me feel better - run the remove kubuntu command from that page please - paste it into the terminal - enter and your password then please give me the last line after it has chugged away - if it is really doing it then we need to look a bit closer
<Shahram> i'll do it now
<Shahram> This is what it is giving; should I say Y?: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 100 to remove and 0 not upgraded. After this operation, 390MB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<hobgoblin> oh ok - so it didn't remove kde then - if you want to remove kde then the answer is Y
<Shahram> But it has removed it because in the login page it doesn't show the KDE login and in additions its applications whose names for example started with K are not there
<hobgoblin> Shahram: if it says it is removing 100 packages from that list then you didn't remove them all
<hobgoblin> you might possibly have removed kdm which is the login part
<Shahram> If I remember correctly it gave a figure of over 950 MB being removed with the previous command - so if the packages are there maybe they were partly removed , because I did read as it progressed, that it was removing programs and libraries with that name
<hobgoblin> mmm
<bobo123> I want to print some pages of a pdf-file but want the text to be as big as possible, that is: remove as much margin as possible. is it possible (without having to install tex/latex)?
<bobo123> I want to print two pages per page (because there a too many pages to waste paper on), so I want the margins to be as thin as possible (ideally just 1mm between the two pages on the same paper, and 7mm at the paper border) so the text isn't so small
<hobgoblin> Shahram: not sure what is going on then without seeing the bash history
<Shahram> how can I give you the bash history
<Shahram> incidently it also removed things like Mozilla thunderbird and various plugins that I saw but don't remember which now (possibly like pdf plugins)
<hobgoblin> close the terminal and open it again cat .bash_history - then copy and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com - chuck a name in the box - paste and then give me the url
<hobgoblin> tbird is not in a default ubuntu install
<Shahram> I know I had installed it as extra
<hobgoblin> anything you installed as extra you might need to reinstall
<hobgoblin> bobo123: you;re not being ignored - but if no-one knows the answer ...
<bobo123> hobgoblin: ok I try ask another day, hopefully someone is here that knows tomorrow :-)
<hobgoblin> I'm not saying go  :)
<Shahram> The is the paste URL: "Paste from history 2010-08-10 remove at Tue, 10 Aug 2010 10:00:40 +0100"
<hobgoblin> then do it again - that's not right :)
<Shahram> "Paste from history 2010-08-10 remove"
<hobgoblin> Shahram: it should end up with something like paste.ubuntu.com/funnytextandnumbers
<Shahram> sorry, real novice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/475982/
<hobgoblin> welcome :D
<hobgoblin> Shahram: there looks nothing  untoward there - but I think you might have got a bit confused - installing kubuntu-desktop here get's 200 or so packages
<Shahram> Ok - As long as you know what happened , its ok with me, I'll continue and reinstall the programs
<Shahram> Just how can I remove the icons of applications that are not working now
<hobgoblin> Shahram: you can disable them in the menu - right click the menu at the top - edit menu - then disable as you wish - not sure why you still have icons
<Shahram> OK . but disable doesn't remove, like in windows you can remove shortcuts that aren't linked to anything anymore
<hobgoblin> I can;t remember where they are stored and I'm running out of time
<Shahram> Thank you very much for your time, I'll follow your advice - bye for now
<hobgoblin> :)
<makao> i'm trying to install the subversion python bindings (SWIG) from source.  compiles just fine, the 'make check-swig-py' check passes fine, but it fails on 'make install-swig-py' with the following error:
<makao> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsvn_client-1
<makao> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<makao> libtool: install: error: relink `libsvn_swig_py-1.la' with the above command before installing it
<makao> does anyone have any idea what's going on?  i can't find much about it on google.
<geirha> makao: Hm. Is libsvn-dev installed?
<makao> geirha: nope, it appears not.  hopefully that fixes it
 * geirha crosses fingers
<makao> yesir, that did it!  thanks a lot
<makao> is there some magic trick for knowing what dependencies are required before installing something?
<makao> i have problems like this often
<makao> i figured i was missing some svn developer libraries, but i had no idea what to tell it to install
<geirha> Well, if it says it is missing 'foo' or 'libfoo', the first thing you should do is look for packages named <something>foo<something>-dev. In this case, for svn, aptitude search 'svn.*-dev'
<geirha> Another approach is to use apt-file (not installed by default).  apt-file search svn_client-1  # searches for packages that installs files that has svn_client-1 somewhere in their name.
<geirha> Those same searches can also be done at packages.ubuntu.com
<makao> wow, i wish i had known that sooner
<makao> would have saved me countless hours, haha
<makao> thanks a lot, problem solved
<geirha> wohoo :)
<bobo123> is it possible to have java installed as a user? that is java runtime system is not installed by root?
<bobo123> (so the user have the java interpreter etc in her home directory)
<bobo123> how do I do to let a user (without su) install a package in her home directory, (not for the whole system) ?
<phillw> bobo123: have a look at http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml, I think that's what you are looking to do?
<bobo123> ok thanks I look there
<phillw> bobo123: from what I breifly read, just ensure it is extracted to the user's /home directory and it should be fine.
<zkriesse> lol
<paultag> Doh.
<paultag> Long story
<zkriesse> hey paultag can I  get som #chuckle info?
<paultag> zkriesse: hum?
<paultag> I did /nick info and not /ns info
<zkriesse> I'm kidding dude...a joke that you didn't get
<zkriesse> Ah
<paultag> Ah
<zkriesse> Eh but anyway...how goes it paultag ?
<paultag> zkriesse: crappy, and yourself?
<zkriesse> Eh house/dog sitting for my grandparents
<paultag> sweet
<zkriesse> So that's why I must use webchat..
<zkriesse> Yeah they're on a week trip to Michigan to buy a house/go camping....
<paultag> sweet
<zkriesse> Yup
<zkriesse> Jus me an dah dawg
 * phillw waves at zkriesse hope the house sitting is going well, and you've not had the Sheriff out too often about the all night parties
<zkriesse> LOL
<zkriesse> heya phillw
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> im wonderin why when i type this  find ~ -name savage -type d -o -type f -ok rm {} \; i  get some non machin result
<kosaidpo> uhmm some class is on here ???
<kosaidpo> meetin ?
<geirha> Because that's equivalent to find ~ \( -name savage -type d \) -o \( -type f -ok rm {} \; \)    i.e. it wants to delete all files
<kosaidpo> geirha: ohh so what if i want to delete only the file savage ?
<geirha> find ~ -name savage \( -type d -o -type f \) -ok rm {} \;  is probably what you want, though keep in mind you rm won't remove directories unless you supply the -r option.
<geirha> Oh, only files named savage? then what's with the -type d ?
<kosaidpo> yeh
<kosaidpo> ifcat iwanna target the  d type
<kosaidpo> where i shud add the r option
<kosaidpo> infact iwanna ....
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-11
<geirha> The above finds all files and directories named savage, and does that -ok action on them
<kosaidpo> geirha: whiche mine or urs ?
<geirha> find ~ -name savage \( -type d -o -type f \) -ok rm {} \;
<kosaidpo> ok but why those \ and ()
<kosaidpo> ohh well the () i got but why the \ b4 the em
<geirha> because AND has higher precedence than OR.
<geirha> You need to escape them from the shell, because () are special characters to the shell.
<kosaidpo> ahh wht they do actualy
<kosaidpo> their real job in shell ?
<geirha> runs commands in a subshell
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/SubShell
<kosaidpo> meanin  can you pls explain
<kosaidpo> ok cool ill give a read
<kosaidpo> dude ur awesom
<kosaidpo> tnx
<kosaidpo> a lot
<geirha> Also see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind for more help on the find command.
<kosaidpo> ok and can i ask you if iddnt get sumthin in there ?
<geirha> I'm about to go off to bed, but you can ask in #bash
<kosaidpo> ok tnx : )
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<phillw> hi duanedesign
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya phillw
<phaytmobile> Hi. Typing on my phone. Ubuntu 10.04, attempting to connect to internet. Unable to get wired or wireless working, although wireless was working awhile ago. Can anyone help me?
<seidos> phaytmobile, I don't know if I can help but I will try.  Have you tried ifconfig in a terminal?
<Laggg|conky> what would this command do? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:conkyhardcore/ppa
<swoody> Laggg|conky: that would add the repository (conkyhardcore) to your sources list
<swoody> that way you can download all new packages/updates from there
<Laggg|conky> how can i update ALL of them at once?
<swoody> well, I shouldn't say *all*, but it would allow you to install/update whatever packages are in that repository
<Laggg|conky> the last command i ran was: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install conkyforecast
<Laggg|conky> how do I install 'all' the packages?
<swoody> you can still use the regular update manager and apt-get to do updates/upgrades
<Laggg|conky> in that repo lol
<swoody> Laggg|conky: well, you can either make a list and do it manually (sudo apt-get install packx packy packz...)
<swoody> or you could use Synaptic which may be easier
<swoody> there is a 'Source' filter on the left side which will show you all the available packages in whatever repository you select
<swoody> so if you click on the 'Source' filter and then the 'ppa:conkyharcore/ppa' repo it will list all available packages
<swoody> or rather it is named 'Origin' not 'Source' sorry
<Laggg|conky> i think im doing it correctly
<swoody> that's good :)
<swoody> any issues?
<Laggg|conky> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/conkyhardcore/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/c/conkybanshee/conkybanshee_2.05_all.deb
<Laggg|conky>   Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Laggg|conky> all the packages failed
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> odd, that link works for me :/
<swoody> try to refresh your package list again, does it show any errors?
<Laggg|conky> i clicked refresh and it's DLing a bunch of files now
<Laggg|conky> but they are all failing again
<swoody> do you have a proxy or anything else that you're connecting through?
<Laggg|conky> Could not download all repository indexes
<Laggg|conky> Nope, no proxy.
<Laggg|conky> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<swoody> hmm... that's from Ubuntu now, not the PPA repo as before
<swoody> are you running Lucid or Maverick?
<swoody> lucid I take it from the repository name above ;)
<Laggg|conky> Lucid.
<Laggg|conky> maybe I need to check for updates? Log out and then back in or something?
<swoody> I suppose, logging out or rebooting couldn't hurt
<swoody> Laggg|conky: are you using a wireless connection?
<Laggg|conky> nope lol
<swoody> Laggg|conky: well it looks like there's a lot of good info in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1475399.html
<swoody> especially post #23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9397572&postcount=23
<swoody> Laggg|conky: any luck with that so far?
<Laggg|conky> i tried updating and its still giving me errors.
<Laggg|conky> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.medibuntu.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<swoody> and you changed your DNS address(s)?
<Laggg|conky> DNS?
<swoody> yes, as mentioned in the forum thread I posted above, this is most likely a DNS issue
<swoody> it seems to have solved this issue for others with the same problem
<swoody> especially post #23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9397572&postcount=23
<Laggg|conky> swoody: that worked out swell
<swoody> Laggg|conky: oh? That's very good to hear :)
<Laggg|conky> what does this E: /var/cache/apt/archives/conkydeluge-pre120_2.13_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/conkyDeluge', which is also in package conkydeluge 0
<Laggg|conky> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/conkydeluge-pre120_2.13_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/conkyDeluge', which is also in package conkydeluge 0
<swoody> hmmm...
<swoody> it looks like there are two different versions of the same package, I would suggest trying to remove it and then reinstall it how you just tried
<Laggg|conky> well im going to sleep now
<Laggg|conky> thx for the help though
<Laggg|conky> see you around tomorrow maybe :)
<jordi> Good morning. Anybody there that can help a Xubuntu newbie?
<jordi> I installed Xubuntu 10.4 but I cannot play mp3 files, Exaile keeps on saying "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins." Googling I get in a mess about which packages I need.
<Silver_Fox_> Activate the medibuntu repos and then install the w32codecs (or w64codecs) and also the xubuntu-restricted-extras, and you should have just about every codec you could ever need.
<Silver_Fox_> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<jordi> Thanks, let's try...
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure
<duanedesign> morning all
<zeroseven0183> Good evening!
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<geirha> Hm. Does gstreamer use w32codecs? I thought only mplayer used that.
<geirha> Good mid-day
<jordi> It works! Thanks Silver_Fox_!
<Silver_Fox_> xine also uses  w32codecs geirha
<Silver_Fox_> So, not only mplayer
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure jordi
<Silver_Fox_> gstreamer uses them also geirha i believe
<geirha> I see
<Silver_Fox_> Hello zeroseven0183  and duanedesign
<bobo123> is it possible to block a packet so it can't be installed by mistake?
<bobo123> if I for example want to be sure that a library I don't want gets installed because of a game I depends on it.
<duanedesign> bobo123: you want to prevent a package from being installed
<duanedesign> and that package is a dependency of another package you want to insstall
<duanedesign> bobo123: To block a package for apt-get you need to edit /etc/apt/preferences
<duanedesign> bobo123: http://entwinery.blogspot.com/2009/09/preventing-gcj-from-being-installed-by.html
<bobo123> duanedesign: I just looked around in Synaptic and it seems that if I select "Lock version" in the menu Packet for a packet that isn't installed, it will not install that packet (but strangely enough thinks it is ok to install programs that depend on it anyway)
<bobo123> ahh.. nice webpage. yeah that is of course a reason too :-)
<bihari>  http://img835.imageshack.us/i/snap1q.png/ << can any one tell me whats that ?
<ubuntuser1> .
<ubuntuser1> Hi! Could anyone help me? I've installed Ubuntu 10.4 and configured empathy for instant mailing. Empathy remember my password (I don't like that). Is there any way to configure Empathy in order to ask password every time I use it?
<duanedesign> afternoon all
<saji89> duanedesign, Goodafternoon dude...
<hobgoblin> o/
<Laggg> Question: I'm on an iMac and Ubuntu won't recognize my AUX OUTPUT. How do I fix this?
<duanedesign> hello Laggg
<kikela> hi, some used with success RhythmBox to download podcast ? (lucid lynx x64)
<squaregoldfish> kikela: Yep!
<kikela> squaregoldfish, all the podcast i tried to download i have a download failure flag. Works with Gpodder but if i can use Rhythmbox i prefer
<kikela> i need some special parmameters ?
<squaregoldfish> Not that I'm aware of. Have you checked the the podcast download location in Preferences?
<kikela> yes, but i have always a failure to download
<squaregoldfish> I was just checking that the directory that rhythmbox tries to download to actually exists.
<squaregoldfish> If that's OK, try running rhythmbox from the terminal and see if it prints any errors when downloading.
<kikela> i launched rhythmbox from terminal but i have no return on the terminal when it tries to download
<squaregoldfish> You can run rhythmbox in debug mode: rhythmbox --debug &> rhythmbox-debug.txt
<squaregoldfish> See if that says anything useful.
<kikela> the only thing is this ((17:12:50) [0x18c8040] [rb_threads_init] rb-util.c:482: GMutex isn't recursive)
<kikela> in debug mode, it don't start downloading
<bobo123> something that whould be cool is if error messages written to the terminal window by a gui program, would pop up as a dialogbox instead if the program wasn't started from a terminal windows but from the normal program menu :-)
<kikela> and after is this :(17:12:50) [0x18c8040] [main] main.c:185: going to create DBus object
<kikela> and after : THE END
<kikela> no more entries in rhythmbox debug txt
<squaregoldfish> Hmm. Well, if you're not getting any messages from the debug log I'm stumped. Better ask at the forums or the rhythmbox mailing list. Sorry I can't be of more help.
<kikela> squaregoldfish, thank you very much for your help i'll try to find a gnome channel
<duanedesign> kikela: do you have an ipod/iphone attached to the computer?
<zkriesse> hey paultag got a little laugh for ya
<zkriesse> paultag: http://xkcd.com/364/
<paultag> zkriesse: heh
<paultag> zkriesse: one of my friends put that on my facebook wall a few days ago
<zkriesse> lol
<nhandler> Does anyone remember the name of the app that gives Ubuntu Blackberry support?
<kikela> duanedesign, sorry but i must leave because my laptop battery is down
<paultag> nhandler: yeah berry or something
<paultag> nhandler: doctormo did work on that
<paultag> nhandler: barry
<phillw> nhandler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry
<paultag> thanks phillw :3
<nhandler> Perfect. Thanks paultag and phillw. It is for someone in my loco
<paultag> nhandler: awesome :)
<paultag> nhandler: tell them to email doctormo with issues
<nhandler> Will do paultag
<paultag> nhandler: I am always looking to give him more work, and he knows it. He loves that project ungodly :)
<paultag> nhandler: killer
<paultag> Back to my PHP rendering engine :)
<phillw> zkriesse: got to say http://xkcd.com/371/ made me laugh
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-12
<yvan300> hey i just got a kernel panic,.......where are the system logs located?
<seidos> yvan300, /var/log I think
<yvan300> seidos, thanks, that was it
<holder> I can't change directory. $ cd /home/user/Desktop doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?
<IAmNotThatGuy> holder: "user= your login name"
<IAmNotThatGuy> I will give as $ cd /home/devil/Desktop
<IAmNotThatGuy> holder: you are here?
<holder> IAmNotThatGuy: Yep, I know that, it's not working with my login name
<IAmNotThatGuy> do one thing. Use tab key to auto fill
<IAmNotThatGuy> when you press cd /<tab>, It will list the folders. Check whether you gave the name correctly
<IAmNotThatGuy> holder: is it working??
<IAmNotThatGuy> holder: http://i38.tinypic.com/281ecms.png thats mine
<holder> IAmNotThatGuy: the tab trick is
<holder> IAmNotThatGuy: i'll screenshot
<IAmNotThatGuy> okay
<holder> IAmNotThatGuy: http://tinypic.com/r/2jb4k5s/4
<IAmNotThatGuy> holder: press F<tab key>
<holder> It finds the wrong file
<holder> instead of the iso it finds the original file
<IAmNotThatGuy> hey It will just load the directory
<IAmNotThatGuy> Not the .iso files
<holder> Actually it works
<IAmNotThatGuy> :o
<holder> Lol, thanks, the file was locked or something
<IAmNotThatGuy> okay good luck holder (:
<IAmNotThatGuy> holder: the problem is solved?
<holder> IAmNotThatGuy: Nope, but it's a problem within a problem
<IAmNotThatGuy> what happened holder?
<holder> I want to play a windows game on linux, but the install keeps failing and I don't know if the problem is with the file or wine
<IAmNotThatGuy> awww....
<holder> IAmNotThatGuy: How's your knowledge on wine?
<holder> of*
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am not that much good with wine as we don't prefer using wine holder
<holder> What do you prefer for windows applications?
<IAmNotThatGuy> actually what game you are trying to run?
<IAmNotThatGuy> we mostly find an alternate in linux environment
<holder> Football manager 2010
<IAmNotThatGuy> ahha
<IAmNotThatGuy> go inside the folder and try right clicking foot.exe and select run with wine
<IAmNotThatGuy> I know that alone
<IAmNotThatGuy> I ll brb
<Mohan_chml> holder, you got any solution?
<holder> Nope, but i'm in wine's irc channel working on it
<jaybird> Hey folks.How do I change themes, once I've found something I like?
<Mohan_chml> jaybird, download that theme, right click the desktop, click change desktop background, click the themes tab
<Mohan_chml> in that you canfind "install" button
<Mohan_chml> jaybird, then you can select the theme and can Install them
<Mohan_chml> jaybird, you there??
<jaybird> yep, firefox just decided to conk out.
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<jaybird> chrome it is..
<jaybird> lol, guess it wasn't firefox then. My wireless says it's perfectly connected, but both of the browsers aren't working. just loading forever.
<jaybird> any idea what might be causing this?
<Mohan_chml> open terminal and type ping www.google.com
<Mohan_chml> the response time will tell your internet speed jaybird
<jaybird> PING google.com (173.194.33.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jaybird> 64 bytes from 173.194.33.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=29.1 ms
<Mohan_chml> jaybird, hmmmm 29.1 ms
<jaybird> It seems to be working again, but I noticed lately it'll just stop working for what appears to be no reason. Like even when the wireless is fine.
<shredder12> what's the issue jaybird
<jaybird> My internet keeps conking out [loading forever, until I restart], even though the wireless has full bars
<shredder12> jaybird: you mean it takes a lot of time to connect? or websites load very slowly?
<jaybird> Oh, when it gets like that, sites won't even load at all.
<shredder12> jaybird: are you able to ping at least. I had a similar issue but it was some trouble with DNS queries. The browser just kept showing "looking up somewebsite.com"
<jaybird> yes, that exactly. I was able to ping
<jaybird> how can I solve the problem, if that's the issue?
<shredder12> jaybird: lets see if that  is the issue. run this command "dig lifehacker.com". In the output you will see a line "Query time". What time does it shows?
<jaybird> 66 msec
<shredder12> jaybird: thats decent.  DNS doesn't seem to be a problem here. At the moment, it even seems that your network is working fine
<shredder12> jaybird: are you able to load websites now?
<jaybird> Yep, I'm able to load them right now. But the problem seems to happen randomly...
<shredder12> jaybird: Does reconnecting the network helps then?
<jaybird> Yes.
<jaybird> I just wish I could get to the root of the problem so I wouldn't be reconnecting all the time...
<shredder12> jaybird: I am not sure what is the issue now, but when your network goes down again, use "tail -n 20 /var/log/syslog". this will show you the last 20 lines of system log. We might be able to find our some clue there
<shredder12> jaybird: btw, how often does this happen?
<jaybird> It's happened three times within the past...4 hours, maybe? But will do.
<Mohan_chml> jaybird, when the problem comes again, try the ping command
<Mohan_chml> that will tell you whether you are connected or not
<shredder12> jaybird: you can even use "tail -f /var/log/syslog" to see the most recent log. So, as soon as you discover that the connection is lost, you can immediately look for some hint in the logs. I can't guarantee that it will help, but it usually does
<Mohan_chml> if it is working now, then we cant find the exact problem
<shredder12> jaybird: yes, and try the "dig " command too, check the Query time.
<Mohan_chml> as you said both firefox and chrome has the same problem, it must be the problem of the network or the wireless
<jaybird> Ohh, okay. That's understandable. Also, this laptop had wireless issues for a while now. Back when it was running windows the wireless didn't work at all. So it could be a hardware issue.
<shredder12> jaybird: yes, that could be a h/w issue.
<jaybird> Oh btw, now that my internet's working again, I installed the theme I wanted without a problem. :) thank you!
<jaybird> [that was my initial issue]
<duanedesign> morning all
<Tallon> What version of Ubuntu do I need to get to run on a 64-bit Atom processor, the front page download 64-bit option gives me 10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.   is that the right one even though I'm using an Intel processor?
<robs1> Good morning all
<robs1> I have a newbie question am hoping someone can help me with.
<robs1> I am trying to find the  .ssh   directory and cannot seem to find it.  I did an "ls -a" on both /  and  /root
<paultag> robs1, cd ~
<paultag> robs1, it's full unexpanded name is ~/.ssh
<Mohan_chml> Tallon, its okay to download and Install..
<Mohan_chml> heya paultag
<paultag> Mohan_chml, heyya
<paultag> Oh great
<paultag> you're welcome robs1
<Mohan_chml> paultag, I am afraid robs1 didn't watch ya :P
<paultag> :)
<Mohan_chml> lol
<Mohan_chml> paultag, your turn (:
<paultag> robs1, did you get my last message?
<robs1> Nope...I got disconnected for some reason
<paultag> <paultag> robs1, cd ~
<paultag> <paultag> robs1, it's full unexpanded name is ~/.ssh
<Tallon> @Mohan, ok thanks just wasn't sure with the amd in the title
<robs1> I tried that
<robs1> root@svlso-3-3:~# ls -a ~/.ssh
<robs1> ls: cannot access /root/.ssh: No such file or directory
<robs1> root@svlso-3-3:~#
<Mohan_chml> Tallon, (:
<paultag> robs1, first of all, working as root is really really dumb
<paultag> robs1, second of all, you need to ssh one time :)
<paultag> robs1, it imports conf directories as you need them
<robs1> okay...I backed out of root and am operating as a regular user
<paultag> robs1, ssh one time
<paultag> robs1, and you will have this directory
<robs1> doing so now
<robs1>  Ah, ok.  I now see the .ssh directory
<robs1> Thanks paultag...that got me going.
<paultag> sure robs1
<paultag> robs1, good luck!
<robs1> btw...in this case, it is not dumb to be working as root because I am installing a backup solution that requires that this be done as root
<paultag> robs1, that's not true
<paultag> robs1, run the installer with sudo
<paultag> robs1, you should *never* have to use root
<robs1> I'm installing an enterprise backup solution....it says that it must be installed as root...or the install will not complete
<robs1> And I verified that to be true.
<paultag> yes robs1, so use sudo
<paultag> robs1, never work as root, run *single* commands under root with su -c 'foo' or sudo foo
<robs1> yes, very good point paultag...am newbie so it shows LOL
<paultag> robs1, if you don't have sudo on the machine, you have an issue
<paultag> v:)
<paultag> Doh
<paultag> robs1, :)
<robs1> np...it is actually kinda cool that mirc has support channels such as this
<paultag> robs1, yeah, we love helping. There's a whole community of people to help
<robs1> how do I verify that sudo is actually installed.  I know what sudo is, just haven't played with it
<paultag> robs1, also wiki pages, help pages, manuals
<paultag> robs1, what distro are you running ( I hope Ubuntu? )
<robs1> yes ubuntu
<paultag> robs1, dpkg -l | grep sudo
<robs1> I like it so much that I also have it insalled on my mahcine at home. I love ubuntu unix and I am one of its crusader
<paultag> robs1, there should be a line that says "ii    sudo"
<robs1> checking it now
<paultag> robs1, it's Linux, not UNIX :)
<robs1> hehe...okay...HP-UX is what I mostly support
<robs1> yup its there
<robs1> larger than life
<paultag> mm
<paultag> robs1, you can check the suoders by the /etc/sudoers file
<paultag> robs1, you need "root" ( but you can use sudo when you see root )
<paultag> robs1, on Ubuntu the root account is disabled
<robs1> wow thanks for this great help...I'm doing exactly as you say
<paultag> robs1, and it should stay this way
<paultag> robs1, Oh sure, no problem
<paultag> robs1, esp if it's a server, if people know there is a "root" account with admin, they will try and hack this account
<robs1> yeah no doubt
<robs1> lowlifes
<paultag> robs1, so if you disable this account and do admin work via sudo + regular user, it's harder to break into
<paultag> they would need the /etc/passwd file to get a listing of people on the machine
<robs1> one other thing...for some reason...I keep getting disconnected from mirch and I keep having to log back in
<Mohan_chml> robs1, you kow what!! paultag is one of the hackers :P
<paultag> Mohan_chml, ssshhhh! :P
<Mohan_chml> lol
<paultag> robs1, Humm, does your internet drop often?
<robs1> lol you guys are hilarious
<robs1> nope....its a corporate network
<paultag> robs1, I'm reading here you're at HP
<paultag> robs1, awesome :)
<Mohan_chml> robs1, then why you are often getting disconnected?
<paultag> robs1, Interesting. I wonder why you drop off a big line
<robs1> that is a good question Mohan
<Mohan_chml> he he... answer please:
<robs1> this laptop has limited memory 1GB so maybe the limited memory address space just can't handle it
<paultag> I can't imagine
<paultag> irc is circa-1991
 * Mohan_chml too
<robs1> it kinda sucks but hey
<paultag> robs1, try using webchat.freenode.net
<Mohan_chml> paultag, GOTO work
<paultag> robs1, if that drops something else is going on
<paultag> robs1, that is port 80 ( not 6667 ) and over HTTP not IRC it's self
<robs1> that's a good idea about switching irc servers
<paultag> robs1, you're on Freenode now :)
<robs1> yes isn't that where Im supposed to be
<paultag> robs1, so if that drops it's not filters or anything
<robs1> oh ok
<robs1> I noticed something that as long a I keep typing...I don't get disconnected.  But if I go like 30 secons without typing... then boom it drops me like a hot potato
<paultag> Oh humm!
<paultag> robs1, this server has a PING system
<paultag> robs1, if you client does not PONG you get the boot from timeout
<robs1> ok, and....
<robs1> Ah!!!
<paultag> robs1, and when you type it resets the PING timeout
<robs1> so what can I do to make my client ping
<philinux> Need a pointer with a script and chroot
<paultag> robs1, use another client :(
<paultag> philinux, hola
<robs1> lol
<paultag> robs1, haha
<paultag> robs1, windows or GNU/Linux over there>
<philinux> o/
<Mohan_chml> heya philinux
<paultag> philinux, what can I help with
<robs1> yeah I'm running windows as my client...ubuntu is not my client
<philinux> Got a script for maverick so I can chroot from lucid
<paultag> robs1, let's see, Try webchat.freenode for now
<paultag> robs1, I think you can run some other ones, perhaps someone will poke in the conversation
<robs1> okay thanks
<paultag> robs1, sure thing
<paultag> philinux, debootstrap'ed ?
<philinux> Last line is this but there must be a better way. sudo chroot /mnt/lucid /bin/bash -c "cat /opt/apti && /bin/bash"
<philinux> in the file apti is aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade. I'm fed up with typing this. If I use that as the command the terminal quits after it
<philinux> As it cats the file I can then copy and paste it into the terminal. I'd like it to be run and then keep the terminal open
<paultag> philinux, Sorry, what are you trying to do?
<philinux> Enter chroot display "aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade" run it but keep terminal window open
<robs1> Did paultag leave?
<philinux> robs1: Dont think so
<robs1> he's a good dude
<robs1> helped me and didn't even have to
<Mohan_chml> paultag, ping
<paultag> Back :)
<paultag> sorry
<Mohan_chml> paultag, wb :)
<paultag> tyty
<paultag> I was at work :)
<philinux> Enter chroot display "aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade" run it but keep terminal window open
<Mohan_chml> paultag, but robs left :P
<paultag> oh nooes
<paultag> philinux, why not have it do it automatically?
<philinux> paultag: I can but the terminal quits. Wont stay open
<paultag> heyya robs1
<paultag> philinux, that's if you exec it
<robs1> Hello Paul!!!
<paultag> philinux, you can fork it back off in the bg on entry
<philinux> paultag: how
<paultag> philinux, if you are *only* using this chroot for "fun" add it to your bashrc, let me verify the command I'm thinking of
<paultag> philinux, yup it works
<paultag> philinux, $(apt-get update && apt-get upgrade) &
<philinux> I tried this sudo chroot /mnt/maverick /bin/bash -c "aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade"
<paultag> philinux, that should kick it off in the bg, and so long as the shell is open that'll run
<paultag> philinux, yeah, but bash will exit after the -c call cuz it will exec it
<paultag> philinux, same reason a shell exits after a ./foo.sh
<paultag> ./foo.sh is short for
<paultag> bash foo.sh
<paultag> or, with flags
<paultag> /bin/bash -c "foo.sh"
<philinux> So it needs to be sudo chroot /mnt/maverick /bin/bash $(aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade) &
<paultag> philinux, if you can stand to have it lock up primary thread, don't fork it
<paultag> philinux, but remember this will run *every* time you login
<philinux> Thats the idea then keep term open
<paultag> philinux, might also want a > /dev/null &2>1 on there too
<philinux> It not for fun mav testing
<paultag> philinux, yeah, so just remove the last & on it
<paultag> philinux, and add that to the bashrc
<philinux> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<philinux> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<philinux> paultag: does not get the chroot prompt
<paultag> whoh wtf
<paultag> philinux, not your host bashrc
<paultag> philinux, the chroot bashrc :)
<philinux> I've not touched the bachrc at all this is run from a script on lucid
<paultag> philinux, I'm lost
<philinux> paultag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476975/
<paultag> philinux, well shucks, that's not what I said :)
<philinux> paultag: ignore the reference to lucid I should have changed it to maverick
<philinux> errr
<paultag> philinux, is dev/sdb1 device static or dynamic ( I take it you do not bootstrap this often ) ?
<philinux> sdb1 is second HD
<philinux> Internal
<paultag> philinux, that's not the question ;)
<philinux> bootstrap?
<paultag> philinux, how did you install mav ?
<philinux> live cd to second HD. I run lucid chroot to update mava and boot into it now and then.
<paultag> philinux, Ah, I see what you're doing.
<paultag> philinux, let me bootstrap and test right quickly
<philinux> paultag: so script used to stop at prompt and then I have to type aptitude etc. Want to not have to type
<tommyguitfiddle> Can someone walk me through updating my kernel with Linux audio drivers from Asus website?
<paultag> philinux, bootstrapping now. Give me a few minutes to work this out
<philinux> Cheers
<paultag> DAMNIT
<paultag> I just got it phil
<paultag> sudo chroot chroot/ bash -c 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && bash'
<paultag> if phil gets back, someone paste that for me
<paultag> I have to do some work ( at work )
<tommyguitfiddle> Can someone walk me through updating my kernel with Linux audio drivers for my Asus motherboard?
<paultag> tommyguitfiddle, sorry, I'm at work now
<paultag> tommyguitfiddle, wait around
<tommyguitfiddle> paultag, will do.
<paultag> * philinux has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<paultag> <paultag> DAMNIT
<paultag> <paultag> I just got it phil
<paultag> <paultag> sudo chroot chroot/ bash -c 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && bash'
<paultag> <paultag> if phil gets back, someone paste that for me
<paultag> <paultag> I have to do some work ( at work )
<philinux> Not quit
<philinux> paultag: nice try but terminal quits
<paultag> philinux, I'm calling BS on that
<paultag> philinux, I just ran it and it works here
<philinux> Just ran the script and the terminal vanishes
<paultag> sec
<philinux> hang on
<paultag> philinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/476986/
<paultag> philinux, yeah I'm calling B.S.
<philinux> paultag: It doesn't run the update just exits pronto
<paultag> philinux, it works here. Something is going wrong over there :)
<paultag> philinux, the only way it will fail is if the update or upgrade fails
<philinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476989/ Line 10 works as expected.
<paultag> philinux, I don't know what you're doing
<paultag> philinux, let me clarify
<philinux> If I run it with line 10 active this is what happens
<paultag> philinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/476990/
<paultag> philinux, it runs fine
<paultag> philinux, there's my log
<philinux> paultag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476991/
<philinux> Thats the result from my script with line 10 active
<paultag> philinux, I don't really care about that part
<paultag> philinux, paste the apt-get update && apt-get  upgrade
<paultag> philinux, there is an error in that, there is no other reason bash would not start
<philinux> Wheres' the error located?
<paultag> philinux, you tell me :)
<philinux> Ok well I'll just stick with my original script it works apart from having to copy and paste update upgrade bit into the command line
<paultag> philinux, could you please run my commanad and paste the error so I can help you get apt working, so your shell works?
<paultag> philinux, we can talk about it all day, but I need to know what error it is
<philinux> If I run the script with this: sudo chroot chroot/ bash -c 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && bash' I dont get any errors the terminal just quits
<philinux> If I manually run it it gives this.
<philinux> sudo chroot chroot/ bash -c 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && bash'
<philinux> chroot: cannot change root directory to chroot/: No such file or directory
<paultag> well dur
<paultag> philinux, change chroot/ to /mnt/whatever
<paultag> philinux, chroot is what i'm using here
<philinux> Ah change what?
<paultag> /mnt/lucid/
<paultag> philinux, sudo chroot /mnt/lucid/ bash -c 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && bash'
<philinux> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/lucid/: No such file or directory
<paultag> philinux, ...
<paultag> philinux, did you write that script?
<philinux> No got it off forums I think
<paultag> that explains it
<paultag> philinux, put that in your script
<paultag> philinux, chroot/ refers to a dir where the sdb device is mounted
<paultag> philinux, change that path to match the mount command's
<philinux> This is original script I cobbled together. http://paste.ubuntu.com/476995/
<philinux> Running this get me the root prompt
<philinux> Commands entered after line 10 are just ignored
<paultag> philinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/476997/
<paultag> well yeah
<philinux> Yes Yes
<philinux> paultag: Cheers
<paultag> philinux, no problems
<paultag> problem *
<philinux> was it the /bin/bash causing the problem or what
<paultag> no philinux
<paultag> philinux, you had the wrong path
<paultag> philinux, or if you had the chroot before it then it won't execute until that ends
<paultag> philinux, I don't know
<paultag> it just makes sense if you write it from scratch
<philinux> Sorted now anyway
<paultag> yuppers
<raymac007> I have a headless linux server.  I want to do a fresh install in linux.  Can this be done via ssh?
<raymac007>  . . . a fresh install of linux.
<drubin> r<tab> no
<siculars> hey gang, in ubuntu server , outside of top, how can i figure out which processes are using x memory? a fresh boot of ubuntu comes up using like 300+ mb ram
<paultag> siculars, give "ps -eo pmem,pcpu,rss,vsize,args | sort -k 1 -r | more" a try
<drubin> holy cow. Hope you had that saved some where :)
<siculars> whoa. bash hackery ftw
<paultag> ( process memory, process cpu, res. set size, vm side, args )
<paultag> siculars, :)
<drubin> but still ;-p
<paultag> drubin, aye, I keep a ninja kit
<drubin> paultag: ^5
<paultag> ^5
<paultag> siculars, all set?
<siculars> so i should be looking at the vm size?
<siculars> whats res.set sieze
<paultag> siculars, the first column is the memory size
<paultag> siculars, resident set size
<paultag> siculars, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resident_set_size <-- this does it better then me
<paultag> Resident Set Size is the portion of a process's memory that is held in RAM. The rest of the memory exists in swap or the filesystem (never loaded or previously unloaded parts of the executable).
<siculars> o0o
<paultag> siculars, might help debug ninja ram users
<siculars> is it possible that free -m is reporting such a high number of mem usage due to including the 256mb swap ?
 * Mohan_chml says paultag is a geek, but he twists the answers for the beginners :P
<siculars> cause i find it hard to believe the system is using that much ram with nothing running on it
<paultag> siculars, there should be a swap column -- the Mem: column is your hardware only
<siculars> its a 512mb linode ubuntu vm
<paultag> Mohan_chml, siculars here is not a beginner :)
<paultag> Mohan_chml, he's using shell only on a vps, he can handle it
<Mohan_chml> Wow
<siculars> not a complete beginner ;)
<paultag> siculars, what services are you running?
<paultag> siculars, any chance this is a webhost?
<siculars> but this is sort of a beginner question , no ?
 * Mohan_chml dk what paultag said with a whole command line keywords
<paultag> siculars, meh, but we can help, we're cool like that :)
<siculars> its just running nginx , which comes up in your bash-fu but is negligible (cause its nginx and not ... apache)
<paultag> siculars, have you tweeked mysql and apache2 to cut it's ram fat?
<paultag> :)
<paultag> siculars, try this. I worked with another guy in here to cut my vps down to almost zero usage. Sec
<paultag> siculars, I went from
<paultag> Requests per second: 13.21 [#/sec] (mean)
<siculars> here is my output from the bash-fu
<siculars> http://pastie.org/1088762
<paultag> to Requests per second: 1942.31 [#/sec] (mean)
<siculars> im really not running anything on it yet ...
<paultag> siculars, what's free -m
<Mohan_chml> paultag, you are mean!! @_@
<paultag> Mohan_chml, :)
<Mohan_chml> (:
<paultag> siculars, FY(future)I -- http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/optimize-wordpress-for-speed/
<siculars> and this is 32b ubuntu ... not 64b mem pig ubuntu
<paultag> siculars, hehe, +1, I'm with you 100%
<paultag> siculars, what's the free -m dump look like?
<siculars> http://pastie.org/1088766
<paultag> siculars, thanks, that was going to be my next question. You're nothing close to a beginner, thanks for the tidy kickback :)
<paultag> Oh shoot, I think I know...
<siculars> i really don't get it ...
<paultag> I read this obscure article once siculars
<paultag> siculars, let me try and find it, it explains whats going on
<paultag> ( better then I could do right now )
<siculars> thanks , much obliged paultag
<paultag> siculars, sure, give me a sec to find it, it was on a mailing list or some no-name blog
<siculars> whoa . i asked this question on the linode chan (irc.oftc.net) and like 10 ppl replied with http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<paultag> Thats it!!
<paultag> siculars, hahaha, that's the one
<paultag> siculars, give them my thanks, I needed to get that link again
<paultag> siculars, :)
<siculars> ya , that was pretty noobtastic . stupid disk buffers screwing with my free mem readouts makin me all crazy
<paultag> siculars, no no no, not at all
<siculars> according to my new understanding i have 467 mb free on a 512 node . that makes me happy
<paultag> siculars, you would not know unless you are a kernel guy who works on the disk optimizations
<paultag> siculars, I had to be told, and I've been using since 01
<siculars> ya , im looking to run some stuff on this box .... nginx , nodejs , redis and riak for a demo at tonights nyc.js
<philinux> Another minor problem. Cant seem to access a printer. It's shared it says. Here's the network. http://filebin.ca/vzvhs/Network.odg
<philinux> Cant access it from laptop. Not bothered about access from xp machine
<paultag> siculars, nice :)
<paultag> siculars, do you live in NY?
<siculars> ya
<paultag> siculars, yankees SUCK
<siculars> paultag: lol
<paultag> siculars, Boston guy here
<siculars> paultag: but they win ;)
<paultag> siculars, we have twice the wins you do this millennium
<siculars> but what do you have to show for it
<paultag> siculars, the best damn team in the nation
<paultag> siculars, I was just down in long island not too long ago
<paultag> pretty rad, NYC is nice for a few days ;)
<siculars> or ... forever !
<paultag> over my cold hard sox-loving body
<siculars> nyc ftw . don't get me wrong , boston is nice for a visit . but its just so ... small
<philinux> Come on guys have a look at my network.
<paultag> siculars, nyc is just so... dirty
<paultag> philinux, Humm, oh right. sec
<philinux> Cheers. I think I need to find it's IP address. I'm not a networking expert at all
<paultag> philinux, is ubuntu laptop on the router again?
<siculars> best thing to come out of boston outside of your uni's are matt daemon ben aflack movies
<paultag> erm, not again*
<philinux> paultag: yes laptop see router wirelessly just fine
<paultag> siculars, bah :P
<siculars> paultag: hehe
<paultag> siculars, we have some awesome beans
<paultag> siculars, and a flood of molassis that killed some people
<philinux> paultag: ubuntu machine is connected to router by two homeplug units so it's directly wired
<paultag> philinux, is cups running on the machine?
<paultag> ubuntu machine
<philinux> paultag: yes ubuntu machine can print to printer just fine
<paultag> philinux, http://localhost:631/
<paultag> philinux, see if that helps any
<philinux> Yep been there, although I've set the printer to shared cups says it not shared. How do I get it's IP address
<paultag> philinux, ifconfig
<philinux> right so I use that command on the machine connected to the printer
<paultag> philinux, ifconfig | grep inet\ addr | tr ":" " " | awk '{print $3}'
<paultag> philinux, on the printer host
<philinux> Cheers. I'll give that a go tomoz when I'm at GF's.
<paultag> philinux, sure thing
<philinux> It's beer oclock now so thanks for help
<paultag> philinux, cheers
<paultag> siculars, say, are you on IRC often?
<siculars> ya , just not in this chan
<siculars> people who hit an ubunut-beginner chan on irc cant be that beginner
<paultag> siculars, we're always looking for good talent to help around here, you've got the right kind of 'tude and know-how
<paultag> siculars, nah :)
<paultag> siculars, #ubuntu-beginners-team is where we "hang out", if you're interested
<siculars> o0o
<siculars> lets take a look
<paultag> siculars, we also have a dev team that needs some love, you mentioned you were a JS guy?
<nika_> hey, so I got a question to the tune of "should I install in the first place", is this the right place to ask?
<seidos> nika_, whether or not you should install in the first place is a personal decision, even assuming ubuntu will work perfectly on your hardware
<pedro3005> You can always go back if you don't like it
<nika_> i understand :) it's more like, how much fidgeting with the config can I expect on a netbook install? has anyone here done it? my experience is, the more recent/common the hardware, the less fine-tuning, and vice-versa. But i'm thinking of buying a new netbook, which i know nothing about.
<seidos> nika_, you should check out the hcl located here:  http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<nika_> thanks
<seidos> I'm not entirely sure "newer" necessarily means "more compatible"
<seidos> I never installed on a netbook, just a laptop and desktop
<nika_> yeah, ok, wow. thanks seidos, that website has more info than i can process in one stare :)
<seidos> nika_, I would recommend against buying anything that has less than a 5 rating on the hcl, if possible.  But I have looked at netbooks on the hcl.
<seidos> s/have/haven't
<nika_> ok, will keep that in mind
<raubvogel> How do I specify which repository to use during a fresh ubuntu install?
<phillw> raubvogel: have a read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<phillw> that gives all the details of altering things
<raubvogel> phillw: I am running a sed script to change the repositories post-install to my internal one. I was just wondering if I could change it *during* the initial install.
<phillw> raubvogel: you'd have to ask one of those on here; I do not know the answer to that
<phillw> paultag: ping ^^
<paultag> phillw: second, quad tasking
<paultag> wait around, I'll get back to this task in less then an hour
<phillw> raubvogel: he will get back, so please do wait
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-13
<Laggg|newb> who wants to see the errors I get when I run conky?
<stlsaint> paultag: what made you pick perl?
<paultag> stlsaint: I never picked perl
<IAmNotThatGuy> paultag, get IN
<paultag> :'(
<IAmNotThatGuy> OMG
<tenach> I have a machine that only goes to the grub cli when it reboots
<tenach> I do not have a livecd - is there a way to get grub2 to boot from the hdd manually?
<tenach> seems that my grub.cfg is missing.
<seidos> tenach, all this grub1 and grub2 stuff confuses me.  I think I have grub1 since I can edit the menu.lst file still.
<seidos> and it actually makes a difference to the grub menu.  I'm also using moon os with ubuntu-desktop installed...soooo
<tenach> seidos: I'm just using the default, grub2, from a fresh install
<seidos> tenach, fresh install of 10.04?
<tenach> Yeah.
<seidos> I don't know, have you looked at this at all?
<seidos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tenach> yea, I have.
<tenach> I need to manually boot into windows
<tenach> so I can reactivate PLoP
<tenach> so I can use my LiveUSB
<tenach> :/
<tenach> All I get is the grub> menu
<tenach> *cli
<tenach> All because I forgot to grub-update
<tenach> er, update-grub
<seidos> I don't know what "manually boot into windows" means
<tenach> tell grub how to boot
<tenach> right now all I see is
<tenach> grub >
<seidos> ah, so you can boot into windows and ubuntu with the proper command at the grub prompt?
<tenach> Yeah.
<tenach> I just need to boot to windows
<tenach> so I can set the rest up to get into my liveUSB, so I can fix grub
<seidos> did you ask in #ubuntu?
<tenach> wo00t
<tenach> it's the same as what you put in grub.cfg
<tenach> set root=(hd0,1)
<tenach> insmod chain
<tenach> chainloader _1
<tenach> *+1
<tenach> then, type boot
<tenach> and BAM
<tenach> :D
<tenach> brb.
<seidos> all right
<Laggg> My terminal just went all grey...
<Laggg> How do I fix this?
<geirha> grey?
<Laggg> like its asking to force quit
<Laggg> but its not asking that
<geirha> Oh, the compiz plugin is telling you it's not responding. Hm.
<geirha> I don't think gnome-terminal has ever been "greyed" out for me. I can't imagine what could cause it.
<Laggg> i opened gedit and then closed gedit
<pedro3005> Laggg, just kill the termina
<pedro3005> terminal*
<Laggg> Ctrl+D?
<Laggg> not working
<pedro3005> can you open a new terminal?
<Laggg> yes
<Laggg> but its still greyed out
<pedro3005> the new or the old one? or both?
<Laggg> new
<pedro3005> hm. maybe try CTRL ALT F1 to kill it, and CTRL ALT F7 to get back
<pedro3005> I gotta run
<pedro3005> see you all
<Laggg> didnt work
<geirha> So gnome-terminal is freezing
<geirha> Alt+F2 -> «pkill gnome-terminal»  should kill all terminals
<duanedesign> morning all
<realeyes>  hey guy, I just installed Ubuntu and ran 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' :: What else should I run?
<duanedesign> hello realeyes
<realeyes> hello
<duanedesign> that is a good start
<realeyes> thanks.
<realeyes> Is there anything else I should do? I hear a lot about 'syncing repos'. Do I need to do that?
<zeroseven0183> You may want to try installing Ubuntu Tweak. That would help you a lot customizing your Ubuntu
<duanedesign> realeyes: I would add the medibuntu repository.
<realeyes> tell me how plx?
<duanedesign> realeyes: open a Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<duanedesign> and run the commandL
<duanedesign> echo deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<duanedesign> you are running lucid I assume.
<duanedesign> and this command:
<realeyes> it worked, yes i am. Any next step?
<duanedesign> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<realeyes> no errors
<realeyes> anything else?
<philinux> realeyes: Background info to medibuntu. http://medibuntu.org/
<zeroseven0183> By the way, Medibuntu means Multimedia, Entertainment and Distractions In Ubuntu
<philinux> realeyes: Have you installed the graphics driver for your card?
<realeyes> yes
<realeyes> i just did this: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<realeyes> is that it? I'm done now? lol
<duanedesign> a couple of things from the medibuntu repository you might need are the w32codecs
<duanedesign> that package contain video codecs for popular proprietary formats
<philinux> realeyes: is this 10.04 you installed. If so you might want to take a look at the sticky thread in ubuntu forum General Help.
<duanedesign> realeyes: and if you plan on playing DVD's the package:  libdvdcss2
<realeyes>  10.04.1 do not forget QT 4.6.3
<realeyes> Do not forget update 4.6.3 packages.
<realeyes> What does this mean??
<bihari> hi
<bihari> i wants to install vbox but it has some issue
<bihari> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wpfQatpE
<serfus> hey bihari
<bihari> hi serfus
<serfus> bihari, could you check if there is any other update manger or synaptic is running ?
<serfus> another package manager
<bihari> ok i have installed it
<bihari> now may i know whats the next step ?
<serfus> next step for what?
<serfus> bihari, did you successfully installed what you wanted?
<bihari> yes
<zeroseven0183> Are you installing two separate applications, bihari?
<bihari> not now
<bihari> i have stoped
<serfus> bihari, great
<bihari> thanks serfus
<serfus> bihari, you are welcome :)
<zeroseven0183> bihari: If you want Virtualbox, I would suggest getting the PUEL (Personal Use and Evaluation License) version from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads instead
<zeroseven0183> Download the .deb file and install on your computer
<bihari> zeroseven0183,  whats wrong with software center?
<bihari> i have downloaded from sofftware center
<zeroseven0183> The Virtualbox that is in the software center does not have USB support. Meaning, you cannot plug and use a USB device on your virtual machine.
<zeroseven0183> While on the PUEL, you can do it. It has a feature
<zeroseven0183> That's ju
<zeroseven0183> That's just one difference
<zeroseven0183> Anyway, that's only a suggestion.
<bihari> ok i need suggestion
<bihari> i am on Memory size option
<bihari> and i need to know about how much shud i give for memory
<zeroseven0183> How much do you have in total?
<bihari> 192mb
<zeroseven0183> When you create a virtual machine, you'll see there the recommended memory allotment
<zeroseven0183> for example, if you want to run a VM of Windows XP, the recommened is 768MB
<zeroseven0183> for Linux, I think it's 512MB
<zeroseven0183> But if you have enough, you can set a higher number
<zeroseven0183> Hmm... 192MB?
<zeroseven0183> That's your total memory on your hardware?
<bihari> i dont know how to check ?
<bihari> you know how to check total memory hardware?
<zeroseven0183> Click System > Administration, then select System Monitor
<zeroseven0183> on the System tab, you'll see there the Memory under the Hardware section
<zeroseven0183> Mind you, it won't reflect the exact memory you have. I have 4GB installed, but I only see 3.8GB
<bihari> in System status i can see Available disk space:427.2 Gib
<bihari> yes i have 2 gb
<bihari> but it shows diffrent data
<zeroseven0183> Alright. You have 2GB
<zeroseven0183> Now, the allotment of memory would depend on what operating system and applications are you going to use on the VM (virtual machine)
<bihari> humm windows XP
<zeroseven0183> By the way, the "Available disk space 427GB" is your hard drive
<zeroseven0183> Alright, if you're going to install Windows XP
<zeroseven0183> What applications you plan to use there?
<zeroseven0183> because running VM will reduce the performance of your laptop
<bihari> i have desktop
<zeroseven0183> sorry.. desktop
<zeroseven0183> If you want to be comfortable with Windows XP, then you can assign 1GB
<bihari> ok
<zeroseven0183> Good. Then you're on your way to running two operating systems on one machine
<serfus> zeroseven0183, you make it sound so exciting :P
<zeroseven0183> @serfus because IT is never boring :-)
<bihari> IT is full of wonders and magic  ;)
<zeroseven0183> I hope to see you guys later. I'm going offline for now
<zeroseven0183> Have an Ubuntu-filled weekend!
<bihari>  i have 2 gb in which i have install ubuntu and now i wants to make vbox and it asking for space so how much shud i assign space ?
<duanedesign> bihari: hello did you get your vbox sorted out?
<bihari> yes
<duanedesign> ok :)}
<bihari> duanedesign,  YES now a bit problem
<Ayumu> ?
<Ayumu> Hi
<hobgoblin> hi
<Ayumu> I have a laptop, hdd partitioned to c and d drive. vistaids is on C drive, I plan on installing ubuntu on D drive. I assume I am going to lose data on D drive?
<hobgoblin> yes - make sure you backup all you need - or you can resize the drive and install in the spare space - if there is enough room
<Ayumu> There is definitely enough space in d drive.
<Ayumu> Will I be able to preserve my data?
<hobgoblin> you can shrink the drive in the installer which will leave the data alone - more or less - then you can use the space that is created to install into
<hobgoblin> it is always advisable to have backups anyway - more so if you are going to be editing partitions which is what you will be doing
<hobgoblin> I'll say that again so you know I mean it - make sure you have backups ...
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: I'll get some links that will show more
<Ayumu> I always back up
<Ayumu> But its nice not to have to restore
<hobgoblin> This is what you will be doing - "Select Guided – resize. In the New partition size area, drag the area between the two partitions to create your desired partition sizes."
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<hobgoblin> absolutely agree with you - but you never know - you might lose power in the middle of the partitioner doing it's thing.
<hobgoblin> It can take a while to do if there is a lot of data as it needs to move it about - alos make sure you;ve defragged the win drive that you are going to be installing on.
<Ayumu> So the installer will create a 3rd drive?
<hobgoblin> One more thing - sometimes it looks like the partitioner has hung - don't be fooled and turn it off. I've had to recover from that scenarion
<Ayumu> 3rd partition.
<hobgoblin> the installer will create an extended and then 2 logicals - one for the install and one for swap
<hobgoblin> or it will want to
<Ayumu> So I have C and D drive, the installer will install to D and create an E drive, or create an E and F drive?
<hobgoblin> linux calls drive much diffrent things - drive one will be sda drive 2 sdb etc - partition one on drive one will be sda1, partition 2 - sda2 etc
<hobgoblin> logicals always start at 5 - so it will likely create and extended and call it sda3 and then 2 logicals - sda5 and sda6
<Ayumu> I will just wing it and hope for the best.
<hobgoblin> :)
<abhinav> hello I am getting problem to boot ubuntu 10.04. I get this: http://i35.tinypic.com/t0hxtz.jpg    Any solutions to this. :)
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: it's not as bad as it seems - you can get online with the livecd assuming you connect with ethernet rather than wireless
<Ayumu> My router
<paultag> +1 hobgoblin, damn fine catch. I was confused for a sec
<Ayumu> doesnt really have spare ports for lan cables
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: so if necessary you can get here while doing the install - which I wish I had known about 4 years ago lol
<hobgoblin> well you might get on with wireless
<Ayumu> Do I need to install firefox again in linux?
<hobgoblin> paultag: which catch
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: it's default in ubuntu
<Ayumu> aha
<abhinav> anyone?
<hobgoblin> abhinav: tried booting recovery and then resume from that menu?
<hobgoblin> is a guess - and a quick one as I am out in 5
<abhinav> hobgoblin: that is the recovery boot screenshot!
<hobgoblin> oh
<abhinav> any solution?
<hobgoblin> abhinav: no real idea - I'm running out of time - seen some people adding bootwait to device lines in fstab
<hobgoblin> sorry
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: good luck
<abhinav> ok no prob.... thanx anyway! bye
<sensouci> Hello, did anyone got the saa7134 dvb card working on a 64bit lucid ubuntu ?
<philinux> Anyone in !
<squaregoldfish> What's up?
<philinux> Cant get my headset mic working. Tried everything
<squaregoldfish> Only thing I can think to suggest is to make sure you've un-muted your mic channel, as well as setting the level. If you haven't already, of course :)
<ikt> quick question, does anyone know what happened to the 64 bit flash installer/file
<ikt> I can't find it
<ikt> and the 32 bit flash wrapper crashes alll the timeee
<squaregoldfish> 64bit flash has been withdrawn by Adobe.
<squaregoldfish> ikt: http://www.squaregoldfish.co.uk/sekrett/libflashplayer.so.gz
<IdleOne> philinux: make sure the right device is selected in the Sound Prefs
<philinux> Yep tried mic1 and mic2 no dice
<philinux> There's a loud click when I plug in though
<IdleOne> you clicked on the speaker and went to Sound Prefs > Input
<philinux> Yep
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> try running alsamixer
<philinux> Been in alsamixer padevchooser etc etc
<IdleOne> :/
<philinux> will have to test mic tomorrow at GF's
<philinux> Or could be motherboard mic input
<ikt> cheers squaregoldfish
<squaregoldfish> ikt: np
<philinux> IdleOne: Ok line in no sound either. Plugged guitar direct into line in and changed input to line one
<IdleOne> oh snap you got multiple inputs
<IdleOne> hmm I have never done that before
<philinux> Pulse prefs simultaneous output ticked.
<IdleOne> philinux: maybe #ubuntustudio can be more help
<philinux> pulse volume meter working when guitar played so I'm guessing it an output problem
<philinux> I'll check out ubuntustudio tomoz it beer oclock
<stlsaint> oi
<pedro3005> oi stlsaint
<bobo123> hi stlsaint and pedro3005 :-)
<pedro3005> hello bobo123
<bobo123> (beginning to) doing anything fun?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-14
<stlsaint> HELLOOOOO
<realeyes> sensors is not working for me ;(
<Ayumu> Hi
<Mohan_chml> Ayumu, hello
<Ayumu> I am installing ubuntu right now, on a hdd with 2 partitions. Windows is on C drive. I have data on D drive. Both are backed up. I want to have dual boot. What partition options do I choose?
<Mohan_chml> Ayumu, you have a free space of atleast 10 GB in any drives??
<Ayumu> D drive
<Ayumu> C drive has space as well but i dont really want to touch it.
<Mohan_chml> okay now re-partition D drive
<Ayumu> Er, the Specify partions manually (advanced) option?
<Mohan_chml> manually
<Ayumu> Ok
<hobgoblin> you can make partitions before you start the installer if you want - sys admin partition editor
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: not done it yet then :)
<Ayumu> I see sda2 (C drive i think) sda5 (d drive) and sda3 (I have no idea what this is).
<Ayumu> Do I select the new partition table option, or the change the sda5 option?
<hobgoblin> change sda5 if that is your d drive
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin (:
<hobgoblin> we can have a look at the partitions if you want
<Ayumu> change it
<hobgoblin> all you need to do is shrink it - then create partitions in the unallocated space
<Ayumu> How big should linux partition be?
<hobgoblin> root needs to be 10Gb or so - swap depends on ram and whether you want to hibernate
<Ayumu> hibernate yes.
<hobgoblin> then swap has to be at least as big as ram
<hobgoblin> do you know how much ram you have? if not run free -m from a terminal
<Ayumu> So current partition is 75gb, I shrink it, and select the do not use the partition option?
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml - I thought I'd said hi :)
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, negative :P
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: I always create partitions outside the installer and then use manual option
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: it's still early lol
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, WAKE UP
<Ayumu> Okok
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: is this a [s]dream[/s] nightmare  then
<Ayumu> So how do I partition in the live boot state?
<hobgoblin> sys admin partition editor - might be called gparted
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: do you want us to look at your current partitions?
<Ayumu> I have no idea how to upload a picture
<Mohan_chml> Ayumu, open up terminal and type sudo fdisk -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Ayumu> terminal?
<hobgoblin> apps - accessories - terminal
 * Mohan_chml finds the saviour hobgoblin, whenever hes away from the screen :D
<Ayumu> Lemme see if I can find my camera
<Mohan_chml> Ayumu, no need of camera
<Mohan_chml> just copy the text response for sudo fdisk -l and paste the text in paste.ubuntu.com
<hobgoblin> then put a name in the name box - hit the paste button and give us the url
<Mohan_chml> you can copy only by right clicking... ctrl+c will not work. So use mouse
<Ayumu> No internet connection
<hobgoblin> k - did you run the command?
<Ayumu> Yeah
<hobgoblin> sda 1 has an * under boot?
<Mohan_chml> Ayumu, can you find sda1 and sda5?? or is there any other numbers after sda??
<Ayumu> It says invalid option 1
<Ayumu> Ok i tried L
<hobgoblin> :)
<Ayumu> It has a * under sda2
<hobgoblin> oh ok that is C
<hobgoblin> I suspect
<Ayumu> Ho do I paste into ubuntu again?
<Ayumu> firefox
<Ayumu> ?
<hobgoblin> yea - paste.ubuntu.com
<Ayumu> url is 477810
<Ayumu> paste.ubuntu.com/477810
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, sda2 is the boot
<Mohan_chml> so sda 5
<Ayumu> is d drive?
<Mohan_chml> yeah!
<hobgoblin> you'll need to resize that one so you can create 2 partitions inside sda1 which is an extended partition
<hobgoblin> so assuming you backed up and defragged - start the partition editor - grab the right hand edge of the partition to be resized and drag it to the left to the size you want it to be and then apply - wait for as long as it takes and then do the rest
<Ayumu> where is the partition editor|
<hobgoblin> sys admin menu
<hobgoblin> if you have started the installer - exit that
<Ayumu> I already exited the installer
<hobgoblin> :)
<Ayumu> Is it gparted?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> could take a while to do it
<Ayumu> shrink /dev/sda5 from 70.74 GiB to 56.10 GiB
<Ayumu> 1 operation pending
<hobgoblin> apply
<Ayumu> okie
<jagan185> hi everyone
<jagan185> How can I block a non-admin user from accessing a particular folder in ubuntu
<hobgoblin> jagan185: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jagan185> thanks! hobgoblin:
<Mohan_chml> jagan185, work as the super user
<Mohan_chml> or do sudo
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, I am feeling sleepy. Its 13:30 here :D
<Mohan_chml> heya oldpeculiar aka Iain
<hobgoblin> Ayumu: just in case no-one is about when gparted has finished - http://ubft.pastebin.com/z4nWHCSp
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: go to bed then ;)
<Mohan_chml> My mom will kill me hobgoblin :(
<Mohan_chml> jagan185, report here (:
<Ayumu> How much is 2gb ram in gib?
<seidos> Ayumu, 2gb / 8?
<bobo123> How do I do to add IBM437 character encoding to gedit so I can open dos-textfiles correctly?
<bobo123> so all borderline-characters etc is correctly. IBM437 isn't in the list and it is impossible to write anything manually there either :-/
<duanedesign> hello bobo123
<bobo123> hi duanedesign! I have now tried to add IBM437 in /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings with gconf-editor but it doesn't help. it isn't available in the list in gedti anyway  :-(
<duanedesign> bobo123: i am not sure. I cant find much on that
<duanedesign> :/
<duanedesign> bobo123: man gedit says there is a  --encoding
<duanedesign> gedit --encoding ibm437 foo.txt  ?
<bobo123> duanedesign: when I try it says "ibm437: ogiltig kodning." ("bad encoding") and opens the file in IBM850 instead
<bobo123> Perhaps I should find another editor (hopefully faster loading too and without tabs) is it possible to change ubuntu to allways use that one instead for all textfiles (not only .txt but .nfo and all the others that I up to now have opened in gedit) ?
<duanedesign> bobo123: yes toy can change the deefault
<duanedesign> you*
<duanedesign> bobo123: right-click on the file, select Properties --> Open With. What you select there will apply to all files of that type
<kosaidpo> guys a stupid question how can i kno if this phone is smartphone or not ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> good question....
<IAmNotThatGuy> ohai Puck`
<Puck`> hai2u2
<Puck`> (:
<IAmNotThatGuy> :)
<smeag0l> anybody seen Silver_Fox_ in like the last week ?
<pedro3005> smeag0l, yes
<pedro3005> just a couple minutes ago, actually
<smeag0l> oh thank you pedro3005
<Mohan_chml> smeag0l, looking for yourr mentor?? memo him
<smeag0l> Mohan_chml: dunno howto memo him ?
<Mohan_chml> /msg memoserv Silver_Fox_ <message> :)
<smeag0l> thank you Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> smeag0l, !ty my friend (:
<smeag0l> :)
<nhandler> Mohan_chml: FYI, it is /msg memoserv send <person> <message>
<Mohan_chml> aww nhandler ty :)
<Mohan_chml> smeag0l, ^^
 * Mohan_chml goez back reading 
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys im using easybcd and im trying to put ubuntu in the windows bootloader do i use grub legacy or grub 2
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: GRUB is a bootloader that replaces (or rather, comes before) the Windows bootloader. It's not a tool to edit the Windows bootloader.
<n8ofsp8ds> so you cant use easybcd to put ubuntu right next to window7 in windows loader
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Oh, You want to.... why would you want to use the Windows bootloader? GRUB is much more powerful than the Windows bootloader. The normal dual-boot procedure is: GRUB boots to Ubuntu OR to the Windows bootloader
<n8ofsp8ds> i know
<n8ofsp8ds> i rather use the windows loader
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: I'm not entirely sure why you would want to, but I digress. I thought that EasyBCD could boot straight to Linux without GRUB.
<n8ofsp8ds> ya it can but
<n8ofsp8ds> there options like grub legacy and grub 2
<n8ofsp8ds> what the proper one to  pick
<n8ofsp8ds> grub 2 right
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: It's apparently been a very long time since I've used EasyBCD. Ubuntu 10.04 comes with GRUB2 by default.
<n8ofsp8ds> so then grub 2 would be the choice to go with then
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<sebsebseb> Hi
<seidos> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> seidos: Hey
<seidos> sebsebseb, how have you been?
<sebsebseb> its been a good week
<seidos> good to hear
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-15
<bgs100> night
<MitigationElf> I am brand-spankin-new to Ubuntu. I istalled it today on my HP Touchsmart iQ775. After installation was complete, the monitor  is very difficult to read - though I can make most things out - barely. If the os were Windows, I would say it was a resolution or driver proble. I was able to find the resolution settings and that did nothing to positively affect the display. I was also able to make out where/how to connect to 
<bihari>  i have a problem when i am runing this programe http://codepad.org/f9mGJxWJ  in my gcc i got a error purchase.c: In function ‘main’:purchase.c:15: warning: too few arguments for format
<geirha> Yes, you're missing an argument for the %c
<geirha> I'm guessing you want %d though, and printf("total expenses = Rs %d\n", tot);
<geirha> Err, wait, tot is a float, so maybe %.2f
<bihari> can any one tell me whats the diffrence between this two programes code and why there  out put is diffrent  http://codepad.org/xgqavWhN   <> http://codepad.org/csirfB3f
<smeag0l> Hi JoeMaverickSett how are you ?
<geirha> bihari: because of the semicolon after the if
<geirha> In the first one, the printf will only be run if x equals y. In the second, you say: if x equals y, do nothing. Then it continues on to run the printf
<geirha> There's a C channel btw.  /join ##c
<geirha> You'll probably get quicker and better response for C questions in there.
<bihari> ok thanks but i got my answer
<SmartViking> !google yep
<ubot2> Factoid 'google yep' not found
<SmartViking> What?
<SmartViking> Of sorry wrong channel
<bobo123> hi I have a problem with firefox in ubuntu (10.04), it doesnt react on the ctrl-shift-D keyboard shortcut (add bookmark for all the tabs).
<bobo123> I asked in #firefox and he say that yes ctrl-shift-D do work for him that is using windows. So is it something that is detroyed in the linux version of firefox, or do ctrl-shift-D works for you?
<madhatter84gn> ctrl + d to add bookmark no shift
<bobo123> madhatter84gn: yes the normal ctrl-D works if you want to bookmark one webpage, but I want to bookmark all open tabs (as a submenu)
<squaregoldfish> bobo123: The CTRL-SHIFT-D keyboard shortcut is not present in the Linux version: http://support.mozilla.com/en-us/kb/keyboard+shortcuts
<bobo123> The way firefox was in version 1.x was better of course (a checkbox in the bookmarking dialogbox) because then you could press ctrl-D and just check the checkbox for all tabs and got an ok bookmarksubmenu-name for free, but in lack of that at least ctrl-shift-D for the "Bookmark all tabs..."
<bobo123> squaregoldfish: ah. how bad. is it possible to get it back with some firefox extension perhaps?
<squaregoldfish> bob123: Perhaps there's an extension out there to do it. I've never needed the feature, so I've never looked :)
<bobo123> strange that it is missing in Linux, and only just that one it seems. it is there in the list both in the Windows and Mac OS versions (well mac use cmd as ctrl for everything)
<bobo123> hmm.. well there seems to be one inconsistensy in the other direction when I look at the list there: in Windows ctrl-I for "Page Info" is missing but that is because ctrl-I used for something else (side panel). Ctrl-shift-D isn't used for anything else though so it can't be the reason
<squaregoldfish> I suspect you'd have to ask the FF developers for their reasoning...
<bobo123> mmm..
<coppp> sup
<bihari>  guys i have seen this C code in yashwant kanetkar book http://codepad.org/N3Buu0hf is it correct?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<serfus> he sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> serfus: hi
<serfus> s/he/hey
<sebsebseb> serfus: uhmm?
<serfus> wrote "he" instead of "hey
<serfus> s/ means switch
<sebsebseb> serfus: s/ means switch ?
<serfus> ya, say i write pit but i meant to write pie... s/pit/pie
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-08
<thewrath> hey all!
<KM0201> o/
<yanightmare> ougo
<yanightmare> sorry
<KM0201> ..
<philipballew> has anyone ever seen their computer unable to fully shutdown?
<IAmNotThatGuy> philipballew, any issues?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I have to leave now.  And did you try sudo shutdown -1 ?
<philipballew> well goodbye :)
<KM0201> philipballew: computers not completley shutting down, is not really that uncommon a problem w/ some motherboards (ive saw it with several dells)
<KM0201> philipballew: you can get around this, with sudo shutdown -h now (just make sure everythng is closed, saved, etc.. becuase.. now means now)
<KM0201> most of the time, that command will power down any PC.
<bioterror> problems with acpi, if I remember right
<computor> hi everyone. ive been using ubuntu for years and never got around to learning all the commands and the like. any suggestions on where to start?
<bioterror> !shell  | computor
<ubot2> Factoid 'shell \xc2\xa0' not found
<bioterror> :------------D
<bioterror> !bash | computor
<ubot2> computor: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<computor> fantastic! thanks!
<philipballew> KM0201, bioterror alright. this is a new problem. i used this computer with 7.10-10.04 till i then let it sit and then installed xubuntu 10-10 and now this problem accours
<KM0201> hmm
<philipballew> but thats what happens now. haha
<philipballew> how can I find out what comand a button on my desktop is giving?
<s-fox> Hello.
<Kentrel> Hey, I have a harddrive called "Data" and another called "A", but linux mounts them as "Data_" and "A_". Why?
<escott> Kentrel, maybe the uuid weren't so unique and have changed in which case it thinks Data is reserved for a previous uuid. not sure where the uuid mappings are stroed
<charlie-tca> Did you leave a space after the name?
<Kentrel> No, I did not
<Kentrel> I did reinstall over my old installation though.
<Kentrel> So the fstab is new, but it doesn't have any references for the harddrives
<escott> Kentrel, you might remove the device and try to clear the blkid cache with blkid -g
<Kentrel> Will unmounting it be enough?
<escott> Kentrel, i would unplug it. you may be able to hand edit /etc/blkid.tab
<escott> Kentrel, scratch that blkid.tab symlinks to something in /dev
<bioterror> Kentrel, do you have already folders Data and A in /media?
<Kentrel> yes
<Kentrel> I have to sudo ls to see whats in them, and they're empty
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> that's your problem
<bioterror> you have two choices
<bioterror> 1) you remove those folders from /media
<bioterror> or you can add those drives to /etc/fstab and make them to be mounted on boot
<Kentrel> 1 sounds easier. I'll try that first. thanks!
<bioterror> the problem is that you dont have them in fstab, and probably nautilus checks that there's already folders with these names
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, never thought about the folders being present already. My bad. You have done a good job :D
<charlie-tca> nice catch, bioterror
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, this is my suprised face:
<bioterror> :--------D
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<javatexan> howdy all
<javatexan> I know this is sacrilegious but I installed ubuntu server 11.04 and then put the xubuntu-desktop on it (basically making centos sortof).  I need this server to be userless most of the time so I wanted to setup auto login... theres not an option in the settings manager -> Session and Startup.... help
<pleia2> javatexan: you want Settings > Login screen
<pleia2> one of the options is to log in automatically as a user
<pleia2> (Session and Startup is for post-login stuff)
<javatexan> thanks pleia2
<javatexan> found it
<javatexan> can you use cron @reboot to start a couple virtualbox vms?
<bioterror> sure
<javatexan> never mind bioterror I have to find a way to ask the vms to shutdown before the ubuntu reboot/shutdown is allowed.
<javatexan> :(
<javatexan> I am guessing I will have to make my own script for rc.d?
<javatexan> make that init.d....sorry...I was thinking about the runlevels...LOL
<philipballew> how do i set a file as excitutible?
<philipballew> chmod something i know
<nlsthzn-at-work> sudo chmod +x filename
<nlsthzn-at-work> one of a very limited amount of commands I actually remember :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> or in nautilus just go to properties and make it executable from there
<nlsthzn-at-work> philipballew: ^
<philipballew> nlsthzn-at-work, i could do nautlius, but the terminal sounds more fun!
<nlsthzn-at-work> :)
<philipballew> would I be able to do this to mutiple files at once or do i need to do one file at a time you think?
<nlsthzn-at-work> philipballew: I have no idea... sorry
<philipballew> no worries. just me being lazy. haha
<escott> philipballew, of course you can use and globbing pattern chmod +x *.sh
<philipballew> i typed chmod +x filename nextfilename anotherfilename ect
<philipballew> it worked i think
<nlsthzn-at-work> :)
<javatexan> so if I want to use init.d and the runlevels to start an app at startup and stop it at shutdown, which do I use if there is a gui?  I know some of the runlevels are only for text?
<javatexan> i guess default install will probably work though right?
<javatexan> # Default-Start:     2 3 4 5
<javatexan> # Default-Stop:      0 1 6
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-09
<philipballew> How can I put a time line in my terminal to see when an error happened?
 * phillw hiyas guys, dapenguin is having a problem with torrenting... any one up to help help him?
<dapenguin> thank you, phill!   very kind of you, sir! :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> what is the issue
<dapenguin> ok, i can try to explain as simply and as brief as possible but i'm not very adept at it so bare with me, please?
<dapenguin> i tried vuze and then transmission in linux and i could not d/l any torrent
<dapenguin> i got the error msg:
<dapenguin> Error Requested download is not authorized for use with this
<dapenguin> > tracker.
<dapenguin> happens almost automatically
<dapenguin> then i tried the same in windows using vuze and no problem
<nlsthzn-at-work> dapenguin: are you using a firewall?
<dapenguin> i don't think so
<dapenguin> would be software-based if i was ... how can i tell?
<dapenguin> i doubt i am using a firewall... i usually opt out of installing that when i install th eos
<nlsthzn-at-work> in ubuntu in terminal you can type sudo ufw status
<dapenguin> os
<dapenguin> unless it installs by default?
<dapenguin> sudo ufw gives status of firewall?
<nlsthzn-at-work> you are using Ubuntu?
<dapenguin> was
<dapenguin> i booted up windows to do my test
<nlsthzn-at-work> but the issue you are having is in Ubuntu?
<phillw> dapenguin: for things like torrenting, this is about the best place to be, you will just have to be patient.
 * nlsthzn-at-work is no expert but will gladly try an assist till to pro's show up :p
<dapenguin> n1sthz, yes
<dapenguin> i'm using mirc in windows so it's a pain typing and i don't know how to use it
<nlsthzn-at-work> well, from what I could learn online this error could mean a ports issue (which is why I asked about the firewall) but usually means an issue on the trackers side... but seeing as Windows have no issues that rules that out :/
<nlsthzn-at-work> if you didn't activate the firewall in Ubuntu it will still be off...
<dapenguin> i check, how?
<nlsthzn-at-work> well... in ubuntu in a terminal you can type sudo ufw status
<dapenguin> i would figure ports would make sense but that would mean linux does smth different compared to windows?
<nlsthzn-at-work> if it is enabled you can use sudo ufw disable
<dapenguin> i'm in windows right now d/l
<dapenguin> i copied the command so i can try later
<dapenguin> what if it's disabled, then what?
<nlsthzn-at-work> I have to go now... night shift is over...  good luck, hope you get it sorted!!
<nlsthzn-at-work> come back here and ask and give info like firewall is disabled...
<nlsthzn-at-work> easier for next person to trouble shoot ;)
<nlsthzn-at-work> cheers
<dapenguin> ok
 * nlsthzn waves
 * philipballew high-fives!
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> did your friend get his torrents going?
<philipballew> why yes!
<nlsthzn> awesome
<philipballew> the internet connection is really bad today so its slow but managed
<CrOnOs2000> zzzz lucid torrents are so slow today
<yvan300> hey fellas :)
<bioterror> hi
<yvan300> its been a while! a lot of new ppl here
<g3rdi> error (initramfs) cpL: cant start '/custom-installation/third=override/*': No such file or directory mount: mounting /dev/loop0 .... please help im super keen to use ubuntu i really cant take another day with this flipping mac!
<g3rdi> I get this straight after the ubunut loading page in a cmd like interface
<CrOnOs2000> mmmm what did you do ? compile a new kernel maybe?
<g3rdi> nooooo
<CrOnOs2000> ok is a fresh install then?
<g3rdi> yeah .. i am installing from vm tools
<g3rdi> l have done this before with 10.10 and it worked
<g3rdi> then got a new pc ...and mac for work ( <- life ruiner ) and tried 11.04
<CrOnOs2000> hoo you are on the new version, sorry but i havent try that still on 10.04 but it seems the kernel cant find the initramfs
<g3rdi> i want the initramfs! i need the initramfs ( *gir voice) ... i cant be the only one with this oproblem can i ? I have searched but have not come up with anything
<CrOnOs2000> normaly there is no need for initramfs but if you want to load some kernel modules when kernel is loaded it use initramfs for some reason seems your system did not make the file
<CrOnOs2000> let me check if you can run the comand on terminal, i know if you update the grub the script will run and remake the initramfs but wait a bit
<g3rdi> ok cool
<CrOnOs2000> dpkg-reconfigure [linux-image-2.6.18-3-686] <- your kernel, you can try this
<g3rdi> do i enter in all that text?
<CrOnOs2000> you enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure and your kernel number you can get the kernel number by typing uname -a
<CrOnOs2000> im now on win 7 , i have not access to a terminal
<CrOnOs2000> this comand will try to regenerate the initramfs in case yours had some problem the first time
<g3rdi> it says sudo:not found. I think im doing this wrong. The cmd has "(initramfs)" instead of the $user thing that is normally with terminal
<CrOnOs2000> ok then you never really boot into your system you get initramfs comand line
<g3rdi> yeah there is a list of cmds i can use but it seems pretty limited
<CrOnOs2000> do you have the recovery option from grub when you boot ??
<g3rdi> no i dont see it in the cmds when i type "help"
<CrOnOs2000> well seems you can mount your system by hand but seems complex, best bet is to boot as single user then uninstall vmtools
<CrOnOs2000> OMG my internet realy sucks pages dont even load zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<g3rdi> yeah , i think thats the way to go, i was trying to keep a VM for photoshop but you know what , stuff it! if adobe doesnt want to make a version of thier software for linux then .. thier lost
<CrOnOs2000> Hold down the Shift key during bootup, when the grub menu shows up select Recovery Mode.
<g3rdi> cool Thanks!
<CrOnOs2000> im shure vmtools can be installed but i dont know how havent use vmware a lot
<g3rdi> i think i am going to make the move to gimp
<g3rdi> and ink
<CrOnOs2000> well they are free so you dont pay
<g3rdi> :)
<CrOnOs2000> did you try crosover?
<g3rdi> whats that?
<CrOnOs2000> is a paid version of wine, wine kind of a emulator of windows so you can run win apps on linux
<alex__> back modem reset
<alex__> wtf my nick
<g3rdi> the trouble was with vm tools. I dl virtualbox and the inastall worked!! pretty keen to try out crossover though. then get ubuntu as the primary .
<g3rdi> oh my .. so excited!!! 11.04 sweet! no more questioning the reason why you can only resize a window from the bottom right hand corner in mac.
<g3rdi> :0
<nlsthzn> g3rdi: enjoy the natty narwhal :)
<g3rdi> can anyone suggest good opensource screencast prgrams for ubuntu?
<g3rdi> how do i add my graphics card?
<philipballew> to what?
<bioterror> you open the case
<bioterror> and you plug it into a correct AGP port
<bioterror> or PCI something
<g3rdi> no i mean how do i add it to ubuntu?
<g3rdi> it says i cant support unity but i have a gforce card
<bioterror> geforce what?
<philipballew> so your really asking how do i get my (insert card name model and what not) to display unity gui
<bioterror> support for older NVidia cars has been dropped
<M0hi> bioterror: He said Gforce card =P buy a new card for him dude =D
<g3rdi> bioterror: its not that old
<g3rdi> 9800 series
<g3rdi> can i get unity to work any other way?
<philipballew> ill look on the forms now
<philipballew> hold on
<philipballew> did you go to restricted drivers?
<g3rdi> no
<bioterror> go for them
<philipballew> okay! this should work
<g3rdi> where?
<g3rdi> im a n00b
<philipballew> system>
<philipballew> adminiatration i think
<philipballew> if not then ill do it via terminal with you
<g3rdi> i got additional drivers
<philipballew> open it :)
<g3rdi> ok .. its seraching for drivers
<g3rdi> ...none .. I am working on a virtualbox
<philipballew> lets see if it does anything.
<philipballew> your on virtualbox... hum
<philipballew> what virtual software
<g3rdi> yeah .. for now .. to ease the transition
<philipballew> vmware?
<philipballew> virtualbox?
<philipballew> parells?
<g3rdi> and at work we a retarded business rule saying we have to work on macs , but im just going to vm, its for the network or something stupid
<g3rdi> virtualbox
<philipballew> i have a virtual box install of osx myself
<g3rdi> "we *have a"
<philipballew> i recall virtualbox started supporting unity a few months back
<philipballew> what version are you running of vbox
<philipballew> and your on what main os?
<g3rdi> win7 /  vbox 4.1.0
<doflip> Hi all, just testing my brand new ubuntu deployment
<philipballew> hows it workin doflip
<doflip> sweet, it's working just fine, thanks for asking
<philipballew> for sure. :)
<Noob> !manual
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Noob> is there a pdf ver of the ubuntu manual
<Noob> for v11.04
<Noob> ???
<holstein> Noob: hey
<holstein> when i go to the link that ubot2 dropped, there is a download button
<holstein> that links to http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.10/en_US/screen for me
<holstein> that prompts me to download the file Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.10.pdf which seems to be a .pdf
<holstein> there are other options at http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads as well
<Noob> holstein: Stll around?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Noob, maybe
<Noob> holstein: I saw that it was 10.10 but I was wanting the one for 11.04
<Noob> IAmNotThatGuy: Was refering to the "!manual"
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah! you need the manual of 11.04?
<Noob> IAmNotThatGuy: I do not know how good your memory is, but do you remember the whole partimage issue I was having? Yeah in pdf. (Manual)
<Noob> <-Nubi1kenobi]
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah!!!!! now I got ya
<Noob> IAmNotThatGuy: found out what I beleive the problem was.
<IAmNotThatGuy> what was the problem?
<Noob> IAmNotThatGuy: I was trying to backup an image from an NTFS drive as 1 large file on a EXT3 format.......That and the drives healty light was not green. Put a new drive in and tested my theory and it worked. The backup drive had to match the images format type.....not sure why
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah! okay. so now you need the manual for 11.04 right? lemme search for you
<IAmNotThatGuy> and Noob, try to keep a single nick so that we can find you
<Noob> IAmNotThatGuy: YEah, I would prefer it...
<Noob> <---was being lazy
<Noob> IAmNotThatGuy: I was going to register it, but only things I found wanted money to do it,
<Noob> IAmNotThatGuy: Still not a whole lot familiar with the irc thing, but it is growing on me
<IAmNotThatGuy> who said you have to spend money in freenode?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Noob, /ns help register
<Noob> awsoem]
<IAmNotThatGuy> do that
<Noob> cool
<Noob> IAmNotThatGuy: How do I manual change it in here
<IAmNotThatGuy> do /nick Nubi1kenobi
<IAmNotThatGuy> I believe that is manually*
<Noob> do .nick Nubi1Kenobi
<Noob> shitaki
<Noob> do /nick Nubi1Kenobi
<IAmNotThatGuy> err Noob PM me
<Nubi1Kenobi]> I figured it out
<frank> does anyone know how to set up a network between a linux pc and a macbook laptop? im trying to transfer my music and cant figure this out
<CrOnOs2000> frank, do you know what protocol mac use on network?
<frank> CrOnOs2000: im gunna say no
<frank> CrOnOs2000: mostly cuz i dont even know what that means
<CrOnOs2000> ok on your ubuntu box did you try the share option on nautilus (file manager)
<frank> CrOnOs2000: no cuz im not really sure how
<CrOnOs2000> by the way how do you conect the 2 machines? by router or what
<frank> CrOnOs2000: the two machines have never been connected. thats what im trying to do. my linux pc has all my muaic and i want some on my macbook
<CrOnOs2000> ok if you have a home network for internet access you can enable windows sharing on the mac
<frank> CrOnOs2000:that i do have. though i dont know much about it
<frank> CrOnOs2000: in my room i have a wireless router for my mbp and a hard line running to my pc
<CrOnOs2000> try this http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=17647
<frank> i was looking at this...http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<frank> but im a bit lost
<CrOnOs2000> ok you dont really need all that
<CrOnOs2000> ubuntu will make almost automatic that config
<CrOnOs2000> first go to your mac and activate windows file sharing
<frank> ok let me figure outhow to do that
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-10
<frank> ok its on
<CrOnOs2000> ok then you need your mac ip
<frank> ok got it
<CrOnOs2000> ok go to your ubuntu box
<frank> yes
<CrOnOs2000> places -> conect to server
<CrOnOs2000> server is your mac ip, user and login your mac user
<CrOnOs2000> and chose shared by windows on the top
<frank> where is places? sorry this new ubuntu has got me all thrown off
<CrOnOs2000> what version ubuntu are you using
<frank> 11.04
<CrOnOs2000> they change a lot the menus ok lets try this
<CrOnOs2000> can you open your home directory
<CrOnOs2000> documents or any carpet
<frank> got it
<CrOnOs2000> on the left there is an icon named net?
<frank> no
<frank> service type, server, port, folder and add bookmark
<CrOnOs2000> ok try server
<frank> with the exception of sercive type, those are all empty spaces i need to fill in
<CrOnOs2000> ok well the problem is that im using ubuntu 10.04 and the menus change a lot
<frank> yea i know, im still trying to figure this on eout
<CrOnOs2000> i will explain what are we doing so you can ask
<CrOnOs2000> you activate the windows style file sharing on your mac
<CrOnOs2000> now we try to connect using that like if the 2 machines where windows machines is not hard
<CrOnOs2000> but i dont know where are the correct menus on the new ubuntu
<frank> ok i see how this is working
<kidsodateless> frank: close all your application then  on the top panel >click file>connect to server
<CrOnOs2000> try google for samba and mac ubuntu windows share files is name samba
<CrOnOs2000> kidsodateless, hes using new 11.04 ubuntu dont know if top panel still there
<frank> kids; i was able to find it
<frank> cronos; i found something but not sure if i know wtf its saying
<frank> seems a bit complex for my tiny brain lol
<kidsodateless> CrO, yeah, no worries. i'm using 11.04  too.
<CrOnOs2000> ok then the dialog that pops
<frank> pops?
<CrOnOs2000> service type, selec windows shared or something similar (traslating from spanish so i cant be shure)
<frank> ok
<CrOnOs2000> server = your mac ip
<kidsodateless> frank,  use this set up: service type: ssh server: ip address of your mac port: 22 folder: /home username: mac username, which you wanted to access
<CrOnOs2000> ups gtg good luck
<frank> kids: /home?
<frank> even if thats not where  my media is stored?
<frank> kids: ok now what?
<kidsodateless> just use the right path
<frank> i did and i hit connect and nothing happened on either end
<kidsodateless> it should ask for password.
<frank> access was denied
<frank> could not display. acess denied
<frank> any ideas?
<froq> Anyone know  a good GUI development kit for C++ on ubuntu?!?!?!
<froq> Heard abut qT but it seems some love it and other hate it, was hoping for some personal first hand information.
<coalwater> froq, eclipse has good c++ support i think, never tried it but i believe it does
<froq> thz coalwater
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb philinux =]
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-11
 * andrew_46 would wave to M0hi except no chat allowed here :(
 * M0hi waves over andrew_46 
 * holstein waves andrew_46 into #ubuntu-beginners-team :)
<holstein> oh well...
<M0hi> :{
<bioterror> !info openvpn | Unit193
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> !info
<bioterror> !bash
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Unit193> bioterror: Bot in there too
<bioterror> but doesnt work :(
<s-fox> Hello.
<e3> I can make Conkeror my default web-browser. Who can help me with it ?
<e3> * can = can not
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-12
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi fox
<bioterror> how may I help you
<bioterror> !ask | s-fox
<ubot2> s-fox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bioterror> ;)
<s-fox> bioterror,  You could do me a favor by understanding how rude that is.
<bioterror> did not mean to be rude :(
<philipballew> bioterror, dont worry, It was not rude
<s-fox> ttfn
<razorandnotso> hi, i need some help, i'm trying to set up ssh on my desktop
<holstein> razorandnotso: hey
<razorandnotso> i'm trying 'ssh -v (user)@localhost' and it gives me permission denied (publickey)
<razorandnotso> it says debug1: trying private key: ... id_dsa and id_ecdsa but not id_rsa
<razorandnotso> i dont' have id_dsa
<razorandnotso> i installed it, but i think i deleted it, and there are no id_dsa files in ~/.ssh
<holstein> razorandnotso: are these machines local?
<razorandnotso> holstein, localhost? is local?
<holstein> i would suggest logging in with the password
<holstein> make sure that connection is possible
<razorandnotso> so, ssh -p (user)@localhost ?
<holstein> otherwise, you are troubleshooting both the connectivity, and the key permissions
<holstein> razorandnotso: local, like in your hous
<holstein> e
<holstein> on your local network
<razorandnotso> holstein, yes, sorry, i understand that. i'm if my username is razorandnotso, i'm typing 'ssh -v razorandnotso@localhost'. i'm on my desktop
<razorandnotso> holstein, how do i log in with the password?
<holstein> razorandnotso: you actually have to change the config to *not* allow passwords
<stlsaint> razorandnotso: you need to go the machine that you have openssh-server setup on and edit the ssh_config to show to use password
<holstein> stlsaint: its set to passwords out of the box right?
<razorandnotso> so: i have openssh-server and openssh-client installed
<holstein> razorandnotso: you should make sure you can simply ping each other
<holstein> ssh server and client
<razorandnotso> holstein, interesting, how do i do that
<razorandnotso> ok i got it
<stlsaint> holstein: yes
<razorandnotso> it's fine
<razorandnotso> i did some configuration following various guides, and they all say set up keygen etc and turn off passwords
<razorandnotso> so i probably did that
<stlsaint> you must have if ssh is telling you (publickey)
<holstein> razorandnotso: which is fine, and arguably the way you should, or want to set it up in the future
<holstein> but, for troubleshooting...
<razorandnotso> ok, thanks
<razorandnotso> ok, so i went to the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and i changed it to PasswordAuthentication yes
<razorandnotso> do i have to restart the daemon?
<holstein> prolly... the server side
<razorandnotso> ok, i restarted and it's working
<holstein> in what way? you are able to connect ?
<razorandnotso> i said ssh razorandnotso@localhost
<razorandnotso> (with -v option) and it asked for my password and allowed me to log in
<holstein> thats a start.. try from another box on your network...
<razorandnotso> works from another box
<stlsaint> so issue solved?
<razorandnotso> ...well, the issue is that i don't know why the rsa key doesn't work
<razorandnotso> this just verified ssh server/client is working?
<stlsaint> razorandnotso: thats cause you probably dont have it in your ~/authorized_keys file
<razorandnotso> so, go back to sshd_config, turn off password authentication then
<stlsaint> razorandnotso: does your ~/.ssh folder show any keys?
<razorandnotso> id_rsa, id_rsa.pub
<stlsaint> ok well you need to copy the contents of that id_rsa.pub into the authorized_keys file
<razorandnotso> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys has id_rsa.pub
<holstein> i would read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<stlsaint> razorandnotso: and that is your key that you made on your computer?
<razorandnotso> yes
<razorandnotso> should i make another pair?
<urlin2u> holstein, can I pm you
<holstein> well, i did read that... for a long time... then i finally got it working :)
<stlsaint> razorandnotso: no
<holstein> urlin2u: sure
<stlsaint> razorandnotso: pastebin the contents of your sshd_config
<holstein> urlin2u: thanks for asking :)
<razorandnotso> hang on
<razorandnotso> ok, using the guide, i did "ssh-copy-id <username>@<host>" and it prompted me for my password and seems to like it
<razorandnotso> but i just tried sshing again, and it says 'agent admitted failure to sign using the key.' and prompts for the password
<razorandnotso> (PasswordAuthentication no)
<stlsaint> razorandnotso: what guide are you usign and again pastebin the contents of your sshd_config
<razorandnotso> ok, hang on
<razorandnotso> stlsaint, the guide is what holstien suggested https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<stlsaint> wow, i ask for a pastebin and they leave....smh
<stlsaint> razorandnotso: what happened?
<razorandnotso> stlsaint, uh, i tried to copy the contents by opening gedit, but i have an error with gedit... first suggested solution is to logout and log in
<razorandnotso> stlsaint, but i just tried sshing and it seems to work fine...
<razorandnotso> stlsaint,  i'm going to try from another box again
<razorandnotso> seems to work
<stlsaint> ok
<razorandnotso> gedit's working too, although i don't need to post the contents now
<ektos> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize a secondary video card. I've added another device section in xorg.conf with the correct pci bus id, but It still won't show up. Could anyone help me?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-13
<scott__> need help w/ evolution settings?
<scott__> can someone plz help me w/ evolution settings?
<scott__> i need help w/ evolution mail settings and desktop cube settings
<scott__> can someone please help me w/ settings for cube & evolution mail?
<Lutsen> can you tell us what exactly is the help that you need?  What are you trying to figure out?
<scott__> i need help w/ the settings for the cube.  i am trying to setup the cube in natty.
<Lutsen> do you mean the desktop cube? the animation that can be set to occur when switching from one virtual desktop to another?
<scott__> Lutsen: yes i am trying to setup desktop cube in natty.
<Lutsen> okay, if you haven't yet: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Lutsen> then system > preferences > compizconfig settings manager
<Lutsen> then click on desktop on the left
<scott__> lutsen: k, now what do i do in compizconfig
<Lutsen> have you been through this much so far?
<Lutsen> depends on what you want it to do
<Lutsen> clicking the box next to desktop cube will eneable it
<Lutsen> enable
<scott__> i want to be able to click my mouse button & drag to different desktop
<scott__> lutsen: do u understand?
<Lutsen> okay, I know what you mean.  I used to use that feature with maverick but haven't lately with natty.  natty has the feature where if you drag the window to the edge of the screen it will expand the window to take up half of your monitor.  pretty sure that has to be disabled before you can use cube to drag to another desktop
<Lutsen> not sure off the top of my head how that's done, does anyone else?
<scott__> lutsen: right now i cant even rotate the cube
<Lutsen> this is interesting.  I haven't tried messing with cube since using natty, in maverick it "just worked" but the seemingly appropriate settings aren't working for me either
<urlin2u> cube works in natty unity y9ou just have to know how to set it up, mine does have problem with loosing the window panel buttons though, but a restart of compiz fixes that.
<scott__> i loved using the cube in maverick. since i upgraded to natty, i've been trying to make the cube work.
<Lutsen> are you in unity or ubu classic
<scott__> classic view
<Lutsen> urlin2u: do you know how to help scott_?  now that they got me looking at this too, I'd also like to be able to get this working
<urlin2u> I can try mor inclined to find the web page I used for the cube?
<urlin2u> more
<Lutsen> I'm lookin at http://wiki.compiz.org/ . It's pretty but not terribly helpful.
<urlin2u> the process of getting the cube running will make the desktop unresponsive, at times so you need a desktop launcher to give it a kick when it does, or be able to crtl-alt-f2 to tty and logout...etc
<urlin2u> the fusion icon, does not work fully in natty but you can install it make a launcher on the desktop as a compiz restart when clicked.
<urlin2u> this looks pretty much like the set up I have without the specific tweaks in the plugins. http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/05/enable-desktop-cube-in-unity-ubuntu.html
<urlin2u> Lutsen, the compiz link is okay for understanding , but for natty it is a bit trickier, so the link is somewhat helpful.
<urlin2u> hope that is a start. ;)
<scott__> i'll give it a try
<urlin2u> scott__, ask any question =s if needed. ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-14
<MSUUSER> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 and and having trouble with disappearing windows.  They do not appear at all until I mouse over them, and then they only appear for a split second.  It is not even enough time for me to read the menu options
<philipballew> MSUUSER, all apps or just some?
<MSUUSER> I'm not even trying to use apps.  It is the OS windows/menus
<MSUUSER> The same goes for mouse-click menus.  If I right click with the mouse the menu flashes for a moment then dissappears.
<philipballew> that is interesting. might be a x problem, or even compiz
<MSUUSER> Sorry, I don't know what that is.  Any suggestions?
<urlin2u> MSUUSER, have you updated the OS?
<philipballew> liquidsnakex2, ill help here
<liquidsnakex2> whats the difference ?
<liquidsnakex2> well thanks for your help man
<liquidsnakex2> my laptop is a compaq presario 2226 CL
<liquidsnakex2> and it's old i know and it's only windows xp shit supported and i am sorry for my foul rude words but windows really is crap
<philipballew> then whipe it and run ubuntu entirely
<liquidsnakex2> i see
<MSUUSER> I tried, but am not sure if it worked. I managed to select updates and start the process.  I couldn't see if it was working since everything disappears. Then later I tried again, and it said updates were already there. So I think I did.
<liquidsnakex2> philipballew would you please see the specs of the laptop
<liquidsnakex2> and tell me about it
<philipballew> what i would do is use a ubuntu live cd and install it from there. with that you can boot into the cd and run ubuntu from the cd before you install to your hard drive. you want me to look them up for you?
<urlin2u> MSUUSER, can you log out and choose the classic desktop if not there already.
<philipballew> ill do that sure
<MSUUSER> urlin2u, OK I can log out. But I don't know how to choose the classic desktop.
<liquidsnakex2> thanks alot man
<liquidsnakex2> i am still a new guy to the linux based OS philipballew so i really appreciate ur assistance alot
<liquidsnakex2> i am planning to install it after couple of questions
<urlin2u> MSUUSER, bottom of screen after click your name is a choice frop down.
<urlin2u> drop down
<philipballew> ask away liquidsnakex2 :)
<liquidsnakex2> well do i need the drivers of my obselete laptop ?
<liquidsnakex2> or ubuntu 11.04 will just control it
<liquidsnakex2> i ran the testing hardware proggie and kinda unchecked some stuff that's not available in my laptop like finger print and memory card port and so and it succeded i think
<MSUUSER> urlin2u, That worked! Thanks! I can see!
<urlin2u> MSUUSER, cool look in the menu additional divers I believe you may need a graphic driver.
<philipballew> just like software, software made for ubuntu will not run on linux and software made on wondows is not gonna run on ubuntu. drivers are in essence software and therefor each operating system weather windows, osx or ubuntu, each require their own driver for each piece of  hardware.
<philipballew> ubuntu has their own drivers
<urlin2u> additional drivers*
<liquidsnakex2> well how can i obtain them i mean is there any program in ubuntu 11.04 that will allow me to search for the appropriate linux drivers
<liquidsnakex2> thanks thanks guys very much now it's clear for me
<philipballew> sometimes on newer systems drivers take a little longet time to get them made. but with your age of your laptop
<MSUUSER> OK, thanks.  I'm off, now.
<philipballew> drivers with linux bassed systems are handled differently. chack this out!
<philipballew> in wondows you have to manually install all drivers corrent?
<liquidsnakex2> yes correct
<philipballew> with ubuntu 95 percent of all drivers are installed into the operating system already and the operating system just "pulls" whatever driver it needs from the system whenever it decects hardware requiring that driver is present
<liquidsnakex2> that's good
<liquidsnakex2> i see great
<liquidsnakex2> so for an old laptop like mine it's like guaranteed it will be there
<philipballew> basically
<philipballew> see, often with any bugs or problems they've already been fixed and are working
<liquidsnakex2> thanks
<liquidsnakex2> thanks allot man
<philipballew> but still! heres what you need to do
<liquidsnakex2> yes tell me please !
<philipballew> boot your laptop from cd with the ubuntu live cd you'll download. then choose try ubuntu and play with it. see if it works
<philipballew> how much ram/memory do you have
<liquidsnakex2> yea i am currently working from it philipballew
<liquidsnakex2> my system specs :
<liquidsnakex2> 1.5 GHZ pentium m , 992 memory ram, 57 or so GB hard disk
<liquidsnakex2> 64 graphics , dvd rom, network rj45 , telephone jack, one firewire port, 2 usb's
<philipballew> so 1 gig ram I see
<philipballew> or so
<liquidsnakex2> yea yea
<liquidsnakex2> after graphics cutting and so the available is 992 for system usage
<philipballew> ubuntu will install on that
<liquidsnakex2> i see
<liquidsnakex2> and wireless network thing
<philipballew> the graphics card should run fine. if it doesnt ill recomend installing ubuntu with a different desktop on it
<philipballew> im not garenteeing everything will work right out of the box though
<philipballew> but it will install and boot i would say
<philipballew> and it should work after that
<philipballew> do you wanna install ubuntu 11.04 or 10.-4
<philipballew> *10.04
<liquidsnakex2> 11.04
<philipballew> okay
<liquidsnakex2> here is my dead laptop's specs
<liquidsnakex2> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00284681&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&lc=en&product=445340
<liquidsnakex2> please take a look just a quick look and tell me
<philipballew> hey holstein can you look at http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00284681&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&lc=en&product=445340 and see if you'd recomend ubuntu or maybe xubuntu or lubuntu?
<liquidsnakex2> holstein ?
<liquidsnakex2> oh ops not me
<philipballew> yes, him. just wait a quick minute liquidsnakex2
<liquidsnakex2> ok
<liquidsnakex2> i am here please don't ignore me
<philipballew> i am not
<philipballew> i might suggest you install http://xubuntu.org/
<liquidsnakex2> thanks alot man
<philipballew> its just a suggestion
<liquidsnakex2> i see
<liquidsnakex2> what's the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu ?
<liquidsnakex2> which is better ?
<philipballew> not really better
<philipballew> different graphical user interfaces
<philipballew> everything is the same under the hood
<liquidsnakex2> well if you say so then what would be the problems i might face installing ubuntu 11.04
<philipballew> it will install. but your specs say you have 512 ram
<philipballew> so xubuntu would just run a little faster was it
<liquidsnakex2> no no
<liquidsnakex2> i upgraded it man
<liquidsnakex2> it's 1 GB now
<liquidsnakex2> 512 mb x 2
<philipballew> hum. then install ubuntu and see if the graphics work good and fine. if they do. good. if not do xubuntu
<liquidsnakex2> i see
<liquidsnakex2> well eventually i don't need to install drivers
<liquidsnakex2> because unbuntu 11.04 will take care of it auto. ?
<KM0201> 512mb, id' run lubuntu.. xubuntu isn't that much "faster" than gnome nowdays, w/ all its bloat.
<philipballew> if this is your only computer i would make both cd's just in case you install ubuntu and the graphics dont work at all you can xubuntu it. yeah. you might have something say like odd hardware like...
<philipballew> maybe a fingerprinf reader or something
<liquidsnakex2> KM0201 it's 1 GB not 512
<philipballew> but most all things like usb. ethernet
<KM0201> liquidsnakex2: oh ok, i just saw someone say specs say 512.
<liquidsnakex2> philipballew i am sorry but i don't understand "maybe a fingerprinf reader or something"
<liquidsnakex2> KM0201 no problem
<philipballew> KM0201, yeah he later informed me he upped it
<philipballew> *finger reader
<philipballew> bad spelling on my laptop
<philipballew> basically if its hardware everyone has its gonna work
<liquidsnakex2> yes i know but i didn't understand what you are saying about it
<liquidsnakex2> i see
<KM0201> liquidsnakex2: if you have oddball hardware, ubuntu may not configure it out of the box.. that's all he's saying.
<philipballew> ^ yeah, simple and sweet
<liquidsnakex2> KM0201 it's not that old it's 2004/2005 guys :(
<KM0201> he just used a fingerprint reader as an example
<liquidsnakex2> not like 100 years old
<liquidsnakex2> just few years
<KM0201> liquidsnakex2: that really doesn't matter, 2004/2005 hardware, can be "odd" alsol
<liquidsnakex2> KM0201 take a look and tell me about this
<liquidsnakex2> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00284681&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&lc=en&product=445340
<KM0201> liquidsnakex2: bst way to test for problems, is boot a live CD, and if you have questions about things you should check, etc.. come back here while on the live cd
<KM0201> liquidsnakex2: that is totally useless... won't even bother.
<philipballew> id try thee live cd and see how it works first
<liquidsnakex2> kay man then why were you bothering yourself from the first place
<KM0201> exactly.
<KM0201> liquidsnakex2: because looking at the specs of the devices.. tells me nothing about what the actual devices are.
<liquidsnakex2> philipballew i am currently writing from the live cd
<philipballew> the only thing i needed from there ram. KM0201 lets play nice
<KM0201> philipballew: i am.. it's just pointless to look at the manufacturer specs.
<philipballew> if your writting, then id say everythings gonna work then
<liquidsnakex2> KM0201 okay save it for yourself and don't annoy us
<liquidsnakex2> thanks for being negative guy in ubuntu forums
<philipballew> kids these days...
<philipballew> you guys need to be friends :)
<KM0201> liquidsnakex2: whatever.. .. i'm not being negative, i was just saying look at your specs is pointless, get help elsewhere.
<liquidsnakex2> if you will help please do and i am thankful, if you don't then please leave
<liquidsnakex2> philipballew directed me here and he is helping
<liquidsnakex2> thank you very much for your politeness now go take a hike
<KM0201> piss off
<liquidsnakex2> go away
<liquidsnakex2> rude
<KM0201> i've been coming here for years.. i don't need your help, .. i'll jus tstop responding to your nonsense now.
<liquidsnakex2> get lost
<liquidsnakex2> are you pvt me ?
<liquidsnakex2> get lost rude
<pedro3005> KM0201, quit it
<KM0201> pedro3005: day late dollar short, it's over.
<KM0201> and frankly i didn't "start it"
<pedro3005> it's over? k good
<liquidsnakex2> you interfered and said 512 isn't enough bla bla bla and i didn't ask you
<liquidsnakex2> and i replied it's "1 GB" but obviously you don't care enough to read, so what's the point of talking
<liquidsnakex2> and when i asked you to check the specs you said, no need, then thanks but no thanks
<liquidsnakex2> who started it ?
<pedro3005> don't make a "who started it" discussion
<liquidsnakex2> i am not
<liquidsnakex2> just clearing it out
<liquidsnakex2> that's all.
 * KM0201 chuckles.. 
<KM0201> anyone who ccan scroll up, can see that went quite a bit differently, but whatever
<holstein> philipballew: pong
 * holstein looking now
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: i say either
<holstein> xubuntu is arguably more 'normal'
<philipballew> i am curious if his graphics can handle unity
<holstein> unity2d is actually pretty light
<urlin2u> holstein, it's like looking in the mirror for me. ;)
<urlin2u> up above
<philipballew> is 2d in 11.04 or only 11.10?
<DarkwingDuck> 2d unity is the default fallback in the card wont/can't handle Unity
<holstein> philipballew: AFAIK, both
<holstein> DarkwingDuck: is that offical? in 11.10?
<holstein> i know thats *not* the case in 11.04
<DarkwingDuck> According to Jono in his weekly Q&A
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, for 11.10
<holstein> DarkwingDuck: cool... i think thats a good call
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> They wanted to for 11.04 but, it wasn't quite ready
<DarkwingDuck> as much of Unity but hey... whos arguing.
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<holstein> i think that was nice to give folks the gnome2 option easily too
<holstein> for that transitional release
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, but with gnome3... Ouch
<philipballew> i cant stand gnome3
<holstein> i think its got some nice features...
<DarkwingDuck> Well, then again I'm a KDE nut
<KM0201> gnome 3 isa mess.
<DarkwingDuck> Although reading Linus bash it in G+ was funny.
<KM0201> i love gnome, but.. gnome 3 will end my use of that GUI.
<DarkwingDuck> It's kinda funny... Ubuntu said "I have a bad idea (unity)" Gnome went "Oh yeah? I can make a worse one (Gnome3)"
<philipballew> i wonder how gnome foundation feels about linus now
<philipballew> ^ haha!
<liquidsnakex2> hi holstein
<liquidsnakex2> i kinda have some questions and i would be thankful if you can help me out
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: whats up?
<liquidsnakex2> i have an old laptop
<liquidsnakex2> and i want to remove this win xp 2 sp3
<holstein> sure
<liquidsnakex2> please don't laugh ...
<liquidsnakex2> thanks
<liquidsnakex2> well can i just ask for 5 minutes of your time to take alook at my laptops specs
<holstein> i think i did
<holstein> 512mb of ram
<liquidsnakex2> i have 1 GB
<liquidsnakex2> availble now 992 mb
<holstein> even better
<liquidsnakex2> thanks alot
<holstein> sure, thats great
<holstein> you can do a lot with a gig of ram
<holstein> if you arent doing video editing/rendering, you'll be just fine on a box of that era
<liquidsnakex2> yea holstein but in win xp pro i can't do much
<liquidsnakex2> no no no nothing like that i am just using it for office stuff and emailing and browsing
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: but, how old is that install?
<liquidsnakex2> well it came with it i think ://
<holstein> you really need to reinstall windows every now and then
<holstein> and maintain it
<liquidsnakex2> yea ...
<liquidsnakex2> exactly
<philipballew> windows is more resource hungry i find and the windows install slows down often
<liquidsnakex2> put antivirus consume the memory and resources
<holstein> not that linux is magic, and maintenance free
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: download a live CD, thats what you will install from
<holstein> try it... you'll probably find the live cd faster than your current XP :)
<liquidsnakex2> i did holstein burnt 2 cd's nd 2 dvds too as backups
<liquidsnakex2> and yes i read about the live cd i am running the laptop from it
<holstein> you dont need to really worry about backups of the installation media
<liquidsnakex2> the question is about my drivers, which is annyoing that's all ...
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: whats not working?
<holstein> wifi?
<holstein> is this xubuntu? lubuntu?
<liquidsnakex2> yea
<liquidsnakex2> ubuntu 11.04
<liquidsnakex2> the wifi led was blinking
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: run lspci and put that somewhere like pastebin
<philipballew> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: you cant trust any lights, but you'll need to make sure its able to be used
<holstein> not disabled in the bios
<holstein> or turned off in the hardware somehow
<liquidsnakex2> i doublechecked that yes
<liquidsnakex2> before asking i double check it and write it down so i dont waste people's time
<liquidsnakex2> not disabled in the bios
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: you're doing fine :)
<liquidsnakex2> thanks man thanks alot
<holstein> ive seen some time wasting happen, and you're not doing it
<liquidsnakex2> i really need to get rid of this win xp
<liquidsnakex2> thanks
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: i would also try some other live CD's since you are new to linux
<liquidsnakex2> and i have used the hardware testing program in ubuntu 11.04
<liquidsnakex2> like xubuntu and lubuntu ?
<holstein> i usually try the last ubuntu LTS (long term support) 10.04
<liquidsnakex2> but i really like this ubuntu 11.04 it's really really fast and perfect
<holstein> and knoppix too... they have great driver support live, and you can learn from it sometimes
<liquidsnakex2> i can even control peripherals and devices
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: right, im suggesting you could learn about how to get 11.04 working
<liquidsnakex2> i see
<holstein> from another live CD
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: open a terminal
<liquidsnakex2> i think i had a bitdefender knoppix cd ...
<holstein> and type
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and paste that into where philipballew said... pastebin
<liquidsnakex2> yes thanks just give me a moment so the cd wakes up
<liquidsnakex2> can't access the dash holstein
<liquidsnakex2> what should i do i'm pressing the meta key
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> what do you mean by 'dash' ?
<holstein> there are other ways to get to a terminal
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: are you chatting from that machine?
<liquidsnakex2> yea ...
<holstein> ok...
<liquidsnakex2> the other desktop is my father's he will get mad you know ...
<holstein> try and find the application 'terminal'
<philipballew> in 11.04 click the ubuntu logo in the uper left hand cornel and when the search bar appears type terminal
<philipballew> *corner
<liquidsnakex2> yea i am looking but there is no search bar
<liquidsnakex2> perhaps bcause i am running the live cd feature ?
<liquidsnakex2> sorry my mistake found it
<liquidsnakex2> thanks alot holstein
<liquidsnakex2> i did and pasted in pastebin
<liquidsnakex2> please what else should i do
<bazhang> give the url
<philipballew> then we can see what hardware you have
<liquidsnakex2> right away
<liquidsnakex2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/665384/
<philipballew> lspci shows information about all hardware connected via pci in your system
<liquidsnakex2> is this correct ?
<philipballew> perfect
<liquidsnakex2> yes i understood it's like system info in win
<liquidsnakex2> thanks people for your assistance
<philipballew> its what were here for :)
<liquidsnakex2> thanks philipballew
<philipballew> ubuntu is all about helping out other users
<liquidsnakex2> ubuntu for humans
<liquidsnakex2> bill for dollars
<liquidsnakex2> lol
<philipballew> liquidsnakex2, in the livd cd are you connected to the internet wirelessly?
<liquidsnakex2> no thru wired
<liquidsnakex2> the wireless button is off
<liquidsnakex2> should i turn it on ?
<philipballew> holstein, http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<philipballew> turn it on. youll see your wireless work
<philipballew> i assume your on a wired connection then?
<liquidsnakex2> yes yes
<liquidsnakex2> dlink router
<philipballew> nice!
<holstein> nice philipballew :)
<liquidsnakex2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/665389/
<liquidsnakex2> thanks
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: you're good to go then :)
<liquidsnakex2> thanks holstein
<philipballew> INSTALL AWAY!!!
<liquidsnakex2> do you see any problems that may occur ?
<liquidsnakex2> any worries or uncertainty please tell me
<liquidsnakex2> thanks !
<liquidsnakex2> well final thing and thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot for your help nd assistance, if i wanted to go back to win xp is it just like install, format and setup win ?
<philipballew> yeah. you'd reinstall windows like you installed linux.
<holstein> you have your XP discs?
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: ^
<liquidsnakex2> sorry holstein i know lame and stupid but just asking that's all i know thaaaaaaaanks alot man
<liquidsnakex2> thanks alot philipballew
<philipballew> its all good dude
<holstein> yeah, no worries
<liquidsnakex2> thanks people, really thanks, now i see that microsoft really sucks
<liquidsnakex2> lol
<holstein> i just dont want you to be freaked out in case you dont have install discs for XP
<philipballew> haha. what are you talking about. internet explorer man!!!!
<philipballew> its awesome!
<philipballew> haha
<liquidsnakex2> hell no !
<liquidsnakex2> firefox or chrome !
<philipballew> seriously!
<liquidsnakex2> IE like i sleep next to it so the page loads and dowloads quickly without crashing or stop responding
<liquidsnakex2> holstein i am sorry man but it's like 4 am here i don't follow you
<philipballew> 7 here is california
<liquidsnakex2> would you please rephrase
<liquidsnakex2> 4 in egypt :D
<philipballew> hows the install goin?
<holstein> if you want to return to XP after you install linux (ubuntu or otherwise, or any other operating system for that matter where you wipe the drive) you'll need the XP installation discs
<liquidsnakex2> yea yea of course have them
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: you'd be surprised...
<liquidsnakex2> philipballew i will just sleep for 2 hours then wake up and install ubuntu right away !
<liquidsnakex2> tell me tell me
<liquidsnakex2> how !
<philipballew> alright. the install should take 30 minutes or so
<philipballew> maybe a little more
<liquidsnakex2> no problems man earlier i used to sleep and let windows finish lol ...
<philipballew> whatever works for you.
<liquidsnakex2> thanks man thanks alot
<liquidsnakex2> holstein: how i would be surprised
<liquidsnakex2> tell me
<liquidsnakex2> & thanks !
<philipballew> some people dont have the disks
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: how many people expect an 'undo' button or soemthing
<holstein> 'i want windows back... what do i do?'
<holstein> that kind of thing... not that theres anything wrong with that... but you need the discs
<liquidsnakex2> lol yea no actually i took that MCDST course but didn't take the exam for financial problems :/ ...
<liquidsnakex2> sure holstein of course
<liquidsnakex2> so i understand i should have the source and so ...
<liquidsnakex2> so no need for drivers no need for anything just click install !
<liquidsnakex2> well thank you alot holstein & philipballew very very very very very much for your support help and effort time and assistance
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: things *should* run much like they are running live
<holstein> hardware support should be the same
<liquidsnakex2> i see
<philipballew> anytime! it is a pleasure. if there is any other problems were still gonna be here
<liquidsnakex2> why i can't access the dash ? bcause im running the live cd ?
<holstein> i say get in there and kick the tires, break things, ask questions... then you can always reinstall
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: im not sure what you are calling 'dash'
<liquidsnakex2> yea best way trial and error
<holstein> is that something in unity?
<philipballew> dont just use it for a day and give up
<holstein> like... dashboard?
<bazhang> the dock he means
<bazhang> dash is the correct term
<philipballew> probably ^
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: i would install, then, run updates
<holstein> and see if the dash is acting as expected
<liquidsnakex2> yea the dash
<liquidsnakex2> sure
<liquidsnakex2> thanks alot people
<holstein> if not, we can troubleshoot from there
<bazhang> or use unity-2d
<philipballew> the update manager should open up if not search for update manager
<liquidsnakex2> sure man thanks alot no more lame questions anymore
<liquidsnakex2> i see
<liquidsnakex2> i install ubuntu 11.04 run update
<bazhang> there are no lame questions
<bazhang> everyone starts at zero
<liquidsnakex2> yea thanks bazhang
<liquidsnakex2> i have been a victim of this win thing
<liquidsnakex2> hate it really hate it
<liquidsnakex2> thanks philipballew,holstein,bazhang
<liquidsnakex2> thanks alot for your help people really appreciate it
<liquidsnakex2> i will close now so the laptop cools down and start ubuntu 11.04 !
<liquidsnakex2> i will be here after i install it !
<liquidsnakex2> bye and take care !
<liquidsnakex2> thanks again !
<holstein> liquidsnakex2: o/
<liquidsnakex2> thanks !
<philipballew> that guy was nice
<seth_> Hey guys.  I need some help getting the sensors on my MacBook Pro 5,5 to work.
<seth_> Just installed Ubuntu on a partition in order to dual boot.
<seth_> But I can't seem to find any useful instructions on how to get my sensors running.
<philipballew> sensors for what?
<philipballew> !mac
<ubot2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<seth_> I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem my fans are working.
<seth_> Is there a way I can check?  Some kind of application?
<philipballew> yeah, Ive seen that. let me check
<philipballew> are you ppc ,ac?
<philipballew> mac?
<philipballew> ppc?
<seth_> Mac, Intel.
<philipballew> i see. well lets first see if the fan is running
<seth_> And how will we go about that?
<Axlin|MB> seth_: in terminal: (1) sudo apt-get install lm-sensors libsensors4       (2) sudo sensors-detect      (3) sensors
<Axlin|MB> Look for the line that says "Exhaust"
<philipballew> ^ beat me to it
<Axlin|MB> hehe. I have a MacBook myself and had the same question before
<Axlin|MB> Personally, I've found that my CPU fan tends to run at about 1700 RPM in Linux, vs. roughly 3000 RPM in OS X (on average), and yet my CPU runs about 10C cooler in Linux than in OS X. The reason? OS X *hogs* the CPU, mostly thanks to its Spotlight indexer, mdsworker
<Axlin|MB> Every time I use OS X, the CPU is constantly running at 30-100%. Probably because mdsworker is stuck on indexing a corrupt file, but eh. I don't care enough to bother with it :-P
<seth_> Thanks for helping me out.
<seth_> I think coretemp is the only thing I need.
<seth_> And I already added that to /etc/modules
<seth_> So I guess I'm in good shape.
<seth_> My MacBook usually runs pretty warm so I guess its no cause for concern.
<seth_> Did you ever get Airport to work?
<seth_> The online docs say it should work out of the box with Natty.
<seth_> But it doesn't seem to for me.
<Axlin|MB> Well, I have a Macbook (non-pro) 1,1. It's always worked "out-of-box"
<Axlin|MB> But that's quite different from a MBP 5,5
<seth_> Yeah.
<seth_> I think there's a proprietary driver for it, but I can't seem to get it to install.
<seth_> Okay, so I have activate the proprietary driver, but it says it's not in use.
<philipballew> its not in use because you need to activate it i beleive :)
<philipballew> it will download and install it. then you restart your laptop
<seth_> I see.
<philipballew> they dont ship propitiatory stuff with the install cd
<seth_> I guess I'll restart, then.  I bet I can get it to work.  Ubuntu seems to be pretty friendly with my MBP.  Thanks for all your help!
<seth_> I'll be sure to hope back in here if I need anymore.
<Axlin|MB> seth_: here's a thread you can look at for your model. I wish I could help you further, but I don't have personal experience with MBP 5,5's. http://forum.notebookreview.com/linux-compatibility-software/418403-linux-apple-macbook-pro-5-5-summer-2009-a.html
<freads> hello
<philipballew> hey freads
<Charmander> hello
<liquidsnakex> hi people
<liquidsnakex> i have a question, i am about to install ubuntu 11.04
<liquidsnakex> should i format all the hard drive or i can leave other partitions as NTFS or FAT 32
<liquidsnakex>  ?
<Sidewinder1> This "how-to" should explain everything: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<nlsthzn_work> liquidsnakex: also, once you install you get the oppertunity to set up partitions and format them to the required file systems... you don't need to do it before hand :)
<liquidsnakex> thanks Sidewinder i can't find any answer to my question
<liquidsnakex> thanks nlsthzn_work, i just have 2 partitions, C & D, i will format C: and remove the windows and install Ubuntu 11.04 should i format D: as well and any other storage device i have like flash drives and external HDD's ?
<nlsthzn_work> liquidsnakex: you don't need to ...
<liquidsnakex> i see
<nlsthzn_work> it all depends on what you want to do with them :)
<liquidsnakex> Ubuntu 11.04 supports FAT 32 & NTFS ?
<liquidsnakex> nothing just storage nothing more
<nlsthzn_work> liquidsnakex: yup
<nlsthzn_work> Ubuntu playes nice with most file systems :)
<liquidsnakex> i see thanks nlsthzn_work
<nlsthzn_work> np, enjoy your new install :D
<liquidsnakex> nlsthzn_work thanks alot man
<liquidsnakex> where can i find a documentation of the supported file systems as well as the Ubuntu 11.04 file systems ?
<liquidsnakex> yea nlsthzn_work i am suffering with this windows
<liquidsnakex> why are you laughing man " :D " i feel like i will be trapped or so
<liquidsnakex> lol
<nlsthzn_work> :)
<nlsthzn_work> The defualt file system for Ubuntu is ext4 btw...
<liquidsnakex> yea i see
<nlsthzn_work> I always choose that and I have not had any issues with it... (just in case you choose to manually partition your harddrive during the install)
<Sidewinder1> liquidsnakex, For more info on all of the various file systems: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system
<liquidsnakex> thaaaaaaaaaanks Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> I'm still using ext3 on Lucid. :-)
<nlsthzn_work> Nothing wrong with ext3 etiher :)
<nlsthzn_work> *either
<liquidsnakex> thanks alot guys
<Sidewinder1> NP.
<liquidsnakex> i am thankful people i know it's lame and silly q's but really i am tired and my eyes are popped out like drugged people from reading 500 paper manual
<liquidsnakex> of ubuntu and linux and knoppix based os's
<liquidsnakex> and thought to ask and
<liquidsnakex> so thanks
<liquidsnakex> people
<liquidsnakex> so when i will install ubuntu 11.04 on C: it will format the parition and change the file system to ext4 by default ?
<geirha> If you're talking about installing with wubi, then no.
<geirha> It'll create a file to use as a virtual harddisk, and partition and format that file with ext4
<liquidsnakex> no geirha a pure clean install from the cd
<liquidsnakex> booting from the cd - > choose install Ubuntu 11.04
<liquidsnakex> thanks geirha
<geirha> Then you can tell the installer to either wipe your windows partition and place an ext4 in its place,
<geirha> or you can tell it to shrink the windows partition, and create an ext4 for ubuntu next to it.
<nlsthzn_work> liquidsnakex: the default install will make ext4
<liquidsnakex> thanks thanks geirha and nlsthzn work
<nlsthzn_work> if you tell it to use the whole drive and wipe windows...
<liquidsnakex> i get it now
<liquidsnakex> yea i will do that man AND GET RID OF WINDOWS ONCE AND FOR ALL
<geirha> Make sure you remember to copy out all the files you can't afford to lose first ;)
<liquidsnakex> yea geirha i copied all what i want from C:
<liquidsnakex> documents , files, etc
<liquidsnakex> so i don't have to format flash drives and any other external storage devices to ext4 , just the C: partition so ubuntu 11.04 can boot , am i right ?
<geirha> Correct, Ubuntu can read and write to NTFS and FAT filesystem, it just can't live inside one.
<geirha> Though the support for NTFS is slightly limited. It can't fix errors on an NTFS filesystem, for that you need Windows.
 * nlsthzn_work sees that liquidsnakex is hesitant to believe :p
<liquidsnakex> no no no man my mom is shouting
<liquidsnakex> that's all
<liquidsnakex> lol
<liquidsnakex> be right back folks
<liquidsnakex> yes i am back
<liquidsnakex> everyone is here or zZzZzZz
<nlsthzn_work> Already installed liquidsnakex?
<liquidsnakex> nope sorry i was having lunch ...
<liquidsnakex> i am stuck in this thing, because i have 3 flash drives, 2 old IDE hard drives
<liquidsnakex> i have an old IDE Western digital 40 giga and a maxtor 80 giga ...
<nlsthzn_work> Stuck in what thing?
<liquidsnakex> i have old hard drives that i want to connect to the laptop later when i use ubuntu 11.04
<nlsthzn_work> And you will be able to ... no problem...
<nlsthzn_work> I share all of my externals and USB's etc. between my notebook (Ubuntu) and desktop (windows)...
<nlsthzn_work> Windows is the limitng factor not playing well with other file systems... Linux welcomes them :)
<liquidsnakex> nice nice thanks alot nlsthzn_work
<nlsthzn_work> Good luck liquidsnakex ...
<liquidsnakex> just one final thing nlsthzn_work
<liquidsnakex> and thanks alot for your help
<liquidsnakex> if i want to install windows xp God forbid, all i need to do is just put the windows disc format C: and then install the windows right ?
<liquidsnakex> no additional thing required to remove ubuntu 11.04 ?
<nlsthzn_work> Sure... if you are very unsure... you can duel boot... and keep Windows and also have Ubuntu...
<liquidsnakex> well that will eat the hard drive
<liquidsnakex> it's just 57 GB after file system eats it's share
<nlsthzn_work> well, that is up to you... a typical Ubuntu install is only a few gig's in size... it all depends on how and what you plan to do... but reverting back isn't hard... pop in the XP disk and isntall...
<liquidsnakex> i see
<liquidsnakex> nlsthzn_work when i tested my laptop
<liquidsnakex> the testing hardware wizard , asked me to test my internal microphone
<liquidsnakex> and i don't have one
<geirha> liquidsnakex: Well, just skip that microphone test then.
<geirha> In general, the problematic hardware is graphics card, webcam and wireless.
<tdn> I just got an extra monitor. How do I enable it? I can only get one of the montors to work.
<tdn> Both are connected though.
<liquidsnakex> detect the monitors tdn
<tdn> liquidsnakex, how?
<liquidsnakex> make the ubuntu 11.04 identify them by the administration
<liquidsnakex> well wait
<tdn> liquidsnakex, I can see all three monitors in nvidia-settings.
<tdn> liquidsnakex, the one is the internal laptop monitor though.
<tdn> I want the two external monitors working.
<tdn> One is on DVI the other is on VGA.
<liquidsnakex> i see
<liquidsnakex> they are externals ?
<tdn> liquidsnakex, yes.
<liquidsnakex> are you working on laptop or desktop
<tdn> liquidsnakex, laptop in a dock.
<tdn> liquidsnakex, thinkpad t61p.
<tdn> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84M [Quadro FX 570M] (rev a1)
<liquidsnakex> http://tophuman.blogspot.com/2011/05/fixing-ubuntu-1104-multi-monitor.html
<liquidsnakex> check this please
<tdn> I will
<tdn> I use Kubuntu though. Is that a problem?
<liquidsnakex> it should be the same idea you know with different names or so
<liquidsnakex> i mean you should look for monitor preferences in it too and so
<tdn> liquidsnakex, I did.
<liquidsnakex> and ?
<tdn> liquidsnakex, I have found them all three in nvidia-settings.
<tdn> liquidsnakex, but I do not know how to enable them all.
<tdn> 2 sec.
<liquidsnakex> take your time man
<liquidsnakex> be right back too .
<tdn> • MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices.
<tdn> This is what nvidia-settings says in "current layout has some inconsistencies" dialog.
<tdn> OK. So now I have this:
<tdn> Laptop monitor and VGA monitor is connected. DVI monitor is black.
<tdn> I want to have VGA and DVI monitors working and laptop monitor black.
<tdn> http://i.imgur.com/ctq5p.png
<tdn> Well. I think it works now! :D
<tdn> I would like to automate this process though.
<tdn> So that I can do this from a shellscript or shortcut key.
<tdn> Or just make the change permanent somehow.
<tdn> But only when the laptop is docked of course.
<liquidsnakex> lol good
<liquidsnakex> just try to try different settings there tdn
<liquidsnakex> and i think it will work
<liquidsnakex> now i have to go excuse me folks ! see you later !
<tdn> Ok. Thanks.
<scott__> can someone help me w/ networking  problem?
<holstein> scott__: we can try? whats up? wifi not working? fresh install?
<scott__> no. have home network. linux wont connect to windows systems
<holstein> scott__: can you ping them?
<holstein> what are you trying to connect with? samba?
<scott__> i dont understand?
<holstein> scott__: when dealing with network connectivity, i make sure the machines can ping each other
<holstein> i make a note of all the IP addresses... in windows, ipconfig, and in linux, ifconfig... those tell you IP addys and other info
<scott__> win 7 has built in folder option to see other computers on the network. trying to do the same using ubuntu natty
<holstein> scott__: with samba?
<holstein> there are other options, depending on what your goal is... such as ftp, or ssh
<scott__> holstein: sry but i m new @ this. idk what samba is.
<holstein> scott__: let me get something for you to look over...
<scott__> k
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<holstein> scott__: let me know if you have any specific questions
<holstein> i mean, you *can* do whatever you need to do, you'll just need to decide what that is, and how you want to do it
<scott__> holstein: i have external drive hooked up to win 7 system.  i m trying to access that external drive.
<holstein> if you say 'windows is not talking to linux', there is nothing in place to facilitate that, so thats to be expected
<holstein> but, you can start an ftp server on windows, and share the external drive... you can do a samba share.. you can use something like dropbox... all kinds of options really
<scott__> holstein: for example i have movies on my external drive (thats hooked to win  7 system).  I cant access win 7 system to access my movies
<scott__> external drive is already set to be shared
<holstein> scott__: right... and thats not a bug, or an issue... you have to implement a system to share that to the linux system
<holstein> scott__: sure, its set to be shared to another windows box
<holstein> you'll need to ask linux to do that with samba
<scott__> how do i get samba? is it repo pkg? or do i goto web link?
<holstein> scott__: i would give a read to those links, and feel free and ask if you need more explanation
<holstein> theres a 'configuring samba' section at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<holstein> scott__: also, im not sure what version of ubuntu you are using, but in the menu in 10.04, theres 'system - network' ...i have seen windows shares just show up there automagically
<holstein> scott__: sorry, its not under the 'system' menu
<holstein> its under 'places'
<holstein> 'places - network'
<g3rdi> hi - everytime i minimize a window it disappears .. cant fint it on any of the panels 11.04
<venu> hi
<venu> i just now installed ubuntu and connected to internet via wifi but when i try to update packages it is showing error----can some one help me on this
<KM0201> well.. whats the error?
<KM0201> venu: repeating your question w/o giving basic data, means nothing... there's a million errors you could be getting, what is the error.
<venu> when i type sudo apt-get update this in terminal it will show "Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources  404 Not Found" eorror like this
<venu> KM0201: if i tried from GUI also it is giving same error
<KM0201> venu: it's quite possible that repository has been closed, Jaunty is EOL.. how long have you had ubuntu installed?
<Liquidsnakex> hey holstein !
<holstein> o/ :)
<holstein> you get installed?
<Liquidsnakex> well the dvd rom is not working properly :@ ...
<holstein> eh.. thats not a bad problem to have
<Liquidsnakex> it's making some scratch sound i will buy an external unit, my laptop cannot boot from a USB drive either
<holstein> cd drives are cheap, and free if you're looking in the right trash can :)
<Liquidsnakex> i really hate old devices ....
<Liquidsnakex> yea well here where i live it's pretty difficult to find an internal laptop dvdrom IDE one too ...
<holstein> Liquidsnakex: you could try plop
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<Liquidsnakex> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#intro
<Liquidsnakex> yea yea i got it thanks reading it
<holstein> allows you to boot USB devices from CD (which maybe you can get to work well enough for this)...
<Liquidsnakex> i see
<Liquidsnakex> wel i have a 4gb flash drive i think it will get the job done
<holstein> the iso's are CD sized
<holstein> ok... gotta run...
<Liquidsnakex> take care !
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-06
<stlsaint> HELP!
<stlsaint> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stlsaint> anyone know how to make a script in /usr/bin/script run without needing root permissions
<JoseeAntonioR> stlsaint: huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> stlsaint: sudo?
<stlsaint> JoseeAntonioR: nevermind, got it thanks :D
<flirtingwithbt> HI
<flirtingwithbt> little issue here
<flirtingwithbt> I am running BT5 and when I want to enable the visual efffects (under settings/appearance) everything is greyed out... how van I enable that stguff
<flirtingwithbt> ?
<flirtingwithbt> anyone??
<raub> in centos/redhat, you can define a bunch of repositories and have them disabled.
<smartboyhw> raub: Who are you talking too.
<smartboyhw> ?
<raub> smartboyhw: NVM, I was going to ask a question about how to do something in ubuntu. Sorry for that
<raub> I di dnot realize it was off-topic
<IAmNotThatGuy> raub, This is not offtopic.  You can add the repositories in Ubuntu too. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu/
<IAmNotThatGuy> You have asked the question in the right channel :]
<smartboyhw> But for better information, raub,  go to #ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> !support | raub
<ubot2> raub: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<IAmNotThatGuy> smartboyhw, For your Info, #ubuntu-beginners is a support channel too. Our main goal is to provide support.
<cortman> That was weird...
<IAmNotThatGuy> cortman, the factoid?
<cortman> the "#ubuntu-beginners is not a support channel" lolwut????
<IAmNotThatGuy> cortman, he is new ;D
<cortman> Yep. :)
<gopu> How to backup my packages and OS so that i can use it further
<holstein> gopu: what OS? what does "use it further" mean?
<gopu> Suppose i have to format and install again. If i have some backup stuff, no need to update and install again
<holstein> gopu: suppose? what are you trying to do? backup your files?
<gopu> Also to use same for a no.of systems ?
<holstein> you can literally drag your files over to another location.. you can backup the /home of your user, and put that back in place after reinstallation
<holstein> i typically just keep my files backed up, the ones that i want/need.. and just do it manually each time, but backing up the /home is the way to do it
<cortman> gopu, remastersys
<gopu> Currently i installed my ubuntu 12.04 with lot of other packages. So it took so much time now. Inorder to avoid it in future ?
<holstein> most pros keep /home on a seperate partition
<gopu> I heard about remastersys. Is it good stuff?
<holstein> remastersys, or uck
<gopu> uck ?
<holstein> remastersys didnt work well for me after 10.04... try it and see
<holstein> uck = ubuntu customization kit... that didnt work well either
<gopu> Then how ?
<holstein> i think most pros do it manaually, from a chroot environment?
<holstein> i dont make custom spins.. i just do it manually... you can save the installed apps list in synaptic, and the /home and do "ok"
<gopu> I came from a windows environment .
<holstein> you can have ubuntuone sync your /home
<gopu> If i copy all the files in / and replaced then will it work ?
<gopu> I mean packages ?
<gopu> Already took so much time to download them.
<holstein> you can us a thrid party solution like you would one windows.. something like http://www.ubuntugeek.com/back-in-time-a-simple-backup-tool-for-ubuntu.html or clonezilla
<gopu> So if have a backup that should be nice
<gopu> oh
<holstein> you can check out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<gopu> Thanks <holstein
<gopu> I will check it
<holstein> really, there are endless options to backup, or clone your install... you just have to weight the options and see what works best for you
<holstein> its all open, so you are allowed, and encouraged to know where your files are, and how to back them up
<wilee-nilee> as a another method I save the packages installed in a list and any extra repos like ppa's as well
<holstein> because of this, there are lots of options... there are options included in 12.04 now.. AFAIK they are similar to the way osx's time machine work
<wilee-nilee> along with backups of home and full clones of the OS
<holstein> synaptic lets you export a list of installed packages easy enough
<gopu> Let me ask a mad question, Currently iam having ubuntu with all the softwares installed. So if i copy all files under / and kept in a dvd. If i installed ubuntu in other machine and restored the /. Will it work ?
<gopu> All softwares ?
<holstein> gopu: try it.. i had mixed luck and do it manually now
<holstein> gopu: the way to go would be to "clone" the OS
<gopu> Is there other values changing while we installing softwares ?
<gopu> I mean something not reflecting in /
<holstein> gopu: cloning the OS would be the easy way.. you clone with clonezilla, or with remastersys
<gopu> Thanks buddy
<holstein> gopu: that type of "copy everything" and put it back after reinstalling might work fine
<holstein> after a few hours, you might be just fine, and it'll all work, or it wont.. or an upgrade breaks something...
<holstein> cloning the OS shouldnt take that long, and it'll always just work
<gopu> Great
<gopu> then Thats the perfect way
<gopu> One more thing, any way to take backup of a particular software and reuse in other machines ?
<holstein> gopu: sure... just take the clone from clonezilla or remastersys or any of the other methods, and try it
<holstein> should be fine
<gopu> i appreciate your patience and effort to make everything clear
<gopu> You are indeed a good linux guy
<holstein> gopu: anytime... enjoy!
<gopu> I didnt expected the ubuntu was these much superb untill i installed today
<gopu> I think the MS are spreading the myth it is very difficult
<gopu> I think the MS guys are spreading the myth it is very difficult
<holstein> nah... i dont think theres as much care about either of them
<holstein> they are different, and its whatever you get used to, or need for your use case i say
<gopu> Hmm
<wilee-nilee> holstein, things going good for you, you been gigging.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: i have... i was on vacation for a bit, bit things have picked up a lot, and im having a blast! and you?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, yeah, I just started grad scool finished the black studies bachelors.
<wilee-nilee> school*
<holstein> nice! congrats
<wilee-nilee> looking to get a sax soon, would like to get back to playing
<wilee-nilee> thanx
<wilee-nilee> I hear a love supreme in the background calling me. :)
<draft> hi there, huston i have an ubuntu problem.....
<bioterror> you better share you problem with us
<bioterror> your
<draft> ok ... I'll do it in multiple lines to avoid confusion...
<draft> Basically I'm trying to hook up to launchpad and I cannot export or find my ssh key (public)
<draft> I have reistered.. I just cannot import my public key into lauchpad .. dunno how.
<bioterror> PGP?
<draft> right.
<bioterror> there's some guides
<draft> I have created it in my home folder somewhere .. but dont know how to locate it ... so i can import it into launchpad (to use launchpad ).
<draft> I have followed the guides in lauchpad .. but I'm lost in  the small print ... can some-one make this obvious for me plz.
<draft> ???
<bioterror> sorry, I'm high on muscle relaxants :D
<draft> k
<bioterror> but I would look from ~/Documents and ~/ itself
<draft> what do i type in terminal ... please.
<draft> ?
<bioterror> !cli
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<draft> How do i go through all of that for only one command ?
<draft> I have found that the file is located at /home/draft/.ssh .... The question is , as this is a hidden file, how do i export this to launchpad ??
<draft> hello there ??
<draft> bioterror, ??
<stlsaint> draft: what are you tring to do?
<draft> Basically I'm trying to hook up to launchpad and I cannot export or find my ssh key (public)
<draft> sorry pgp key...
<draft> stlsaint, thanx for your interest...
<stlsaint> what with it
<draft> stlsaint, Do you know how to import a pgp key into your launchpad settings ??
<stlsaint> draft: you mean your signing key?
<stlsaint> so you can sign packages?
<draft> stlsaint, i think so . i mean the one that launchpad requires...
<stlsaint> draft: are you trying to import your key into the launchpad site?
<draft> yes
<stlsaint> draft: they show you how on the lp site
<draft> i still dont get it !
<draft> hello anyone there ??
<draft> BTW it's 40 minutes since I originally said that i had a problem = now I'm still none the wiser.
<draft> And the topic heading said you'd be done in 20 !
<stlsaint> draft: what dont you get?
<stlsaint> draft: give me a specific issue besides "i dont get it"
<draft> stlsaint, i have a pgp key on my system . i want to give it to lauchpad . idon't know how to do this. END
<cortman> !topic | draft
<ubot2> draft: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cortman> It says "No one around after 20 minutes? Try #ubuntu"
<cortman> NOT "If you aren't answered in 20 minutes, complain about it!"
<cortman> :)
<stlsaint> draft: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<draft> got it !
<draft> thanx.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-07
<philballew> Is anyone aware of pre-built ubuntu openbox iso's?
<vagn_karlsson> Hello, does the copy-on-write feature of Btrfs mean that file copies always instantaneous?
<Pip__> Hey folks.  I've 3gb RAM in a rig running 32bit 12.04 with an 8400GS nvidia graphics card & it still only sees 2.7 gb of the RAM.  Any ideas what's happening with that?
<holstein> Pip__: thats what i would expect to see
<cortman> That sounds fairly normal to me Pip__
<holstein> could the shared ram, or an estimate by the manufacturer, or the OS... i wouldnt lose sleep over it
<cortman> I think my 4 GB laptop shows 3.8 or something like that- though why it shows that and not the full 4 GB I'm not sure.
<cortman> I don't believe your computer is utilizing any less of its available RAM.
<smartboyhw> Yeah, my computer shows only 3.8 GB usable, but with 4.0GB RAM.
<rajanmasterp> Please help in my ubuntu customised 12.04 Please help to fix some errors
<cortman> What errors are you seeing rajanmasterp ?
<rajanmasterp> ok thanks I can't open ubuntu softwere centre and tweek
<rajanmasterp> I am still using this customised version
<cortman> What happens when you try opening the software center?
<Pip__> holstein, cortman: thanks, it was just freaking me out a bit
<rajanmasterp> any one help me
<holstein> Pip__: no worries... enjoy!
<holstein> rajanmasterp: what customized version? is there a support channel for that distro?
<rajanmasterp> An error appears ubuntu softwere centre closed unexpectly
<rajanmasterp> No There is no support
<Pip__> thanks again guys, ttfn
<rajanmasterp> 12.04 lts
<holstein> rajanmasterp: what operating system are you using?
<holstein> rajanmasterp: what do you mean by "customized"?
<rajanmasterp> ubuntu Which i customised
<holstein> rajanmasterp: in what way?
<stlsaint> rajanmasterp: questin is HOW did you customize it....
<stlsaint> holstein: +1
<rajanmasterp> I added all packages to 12.04 and used ubuntu builder to create new distro
<holstein> rajanmasterp: open the terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update" ...pastebin any errors
<rajanmasterp> I run already that
<stlsaint> rajanmasterp: ubuntu builder is NOT used to create a new distro
<holstein> rajanmasterp: ok... share the error output after running it again
<stlsaint> rajanmasterp: it is used to create a .deb to allow custom settings but it is by no means meant to be a distro builder
<rajanmasterp> then how can I do that
<stlsaint> rajanmasterp: use a application called remastersys http://remastersys.com/
<rajanmasterp> I used first remastersys easy way.But I want just like an official ubuntu.Then I used ubuntu builder
<holstein> i would troubleshoot like a normal ubuntu install rajanmasterp ...i would look for and apply upgrades..i would try launching the application from the terminal to see error output, i would try as a different user to remove the current .config files from the equation
<stlsaint> rajanmasterp: a custom ubuntu is not an official ubuntu. Remastersys is quickest and easiest way
<rajanmasterp> drcksd@drcksd-HCL-Notebook:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for drcksd:  Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease                                       Get:1 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [198 B]                           Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease                                  Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease                                  Ign http://security.u
<stlsaint> !pastebinit
<ubot2> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<holstein> rajanmasterp: you can just share the errors, if there are any.. you can try launching the software center from the terminal and look for errors as well
<stlsaint> rajanmasterp: that format does not help. if you need to paste something use pastebin.com or the like
<rajanmasterp> sorry how to use  pastebin
<holstein> rajanmasterp: take a look at the link stlsaint linked above
<holstein> !pastebin | rajanmasterp
<ubot2> rajanmasterp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> rajanmasterp: you can just look at the output and see if there are errors
<pecc> hi, I'm stuck at installing from USB... everything went fine (formatting C) but now we're stuck in the Choose Picture scene -- the choosing/webcam responds smoothly but clicking on the buttons (Back/Install) does nothing, it's been like this for the last 10 min
<holstein> formatting c?
<smartboyhw> Dude, I think he's using Windows.
<pecc> yes, the laptop has win 7 previously and we're getting rid of it
<holstein> pecc: let me suggest... run the live CD.. get to the desktop, install from there
<pecc> cannot use CD, no CD drives available whatsoever
<smartboyhw> WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<cortman> A ubiquity problem, it sounds like.
<smartboyhw> Yes, it is.
<smartboyhw> Report bug.
<holstein> pecc: right.. the live CD that you have made into a live USB is what im reffereing to
<holstein> pecc: use that to get to the desktop... OR, you can also try installing the OS with the alternate installer
<pecc> ach ok so run Win 7, open device folder, run the stuff on USB from there?
<holstein> pecc: i dont know anything about win7.. im talking about installing ubuntu from the live CD where i assume you are having issues
<cortman> I think basically... restart the installation (boot from the USB drive).
<holstein> pecc: i would start by botting the cd or USB
<holstein> booting*
<pecc> oooook
<cortman> It could just be some hangup that won't repeat itself.
<pecc> we'll try it then
<cortman> good luck. :)
<pecc> thx (:
<holstein> depends on what you want... this will install ubuntu, either replacing win7, or beside win7
<pecc> I'll let you know how it goes
<cortman> Do that
<pecc> Initially we chose beside, but I had big trouble understanding the partition screen (it didn't give option for auto partition) and my friend here swears she's fine with only Ubuntu on this particular laptop...
<pecc> aha now it's at "Preparing to install Ubuntu" where it checks that you have the dish space and a net conenction and whatnot... clicked continue, error: ubi-partman failed with exit code 10 (this didn't happen last time)
<smartboyhw> God, another bug or something?
<pecc> "try again" fixed that though
<smartboyhw> YEAH!
<smartboyhw> Continue, pecc.
<pecc> similar (but not same) type of error occurred at later parts last time, starting from "choose timezone" at 2 or 3 different parts, "try again" didn't help for 5 tries at any point
<pecc> continuing now
<pecc> wow
<smartboyhw> ?
<pecc> "This computer currently has Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on it"
<smartboyhw> Wait, don't you have Windows 7 on it?
<pecc> I'll abort this installation and see if I can run that
<smartboyhw> Don't abort!!!!!!
<pecc> not anymore it seems!
<pecc> it seems it started installing anyways even though the button didn't seem to respond and the "choose picture" stayed there
<pecc> so it erased Win 7 and installed at least partly Ubuntu
<cortman> Right
<cortman> Sounds to me like the ISO image you made the USB disk with was corrupt
<pecc> so, try to "erase and reinstall"?
<smartboyhw> God, re-download the ISO.
<cortman> Or else the bootable USB wasn't made correctly
<pecc> I used LiLi USB creator for that
<cortman> LiLi is awesome
<cortman> So you're probably good there.
<smartboyhw> Lili's great
<pecc> ok, remake USB-booter-live-CD-thing
<cortman> You can try the part-installation or redo it, but if you still don't have any luck I'd say re-download the ISO and check the md5sum for integrity.
<pecc> let's go
<cortman> How to check md5sums >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM/
<smartboyhw> MD5 or SHA1, I like SHA1.
<pecc> "Erase Ubuntu blah blah and reinstall", "The entire disk will be used", click "install now" > "no root file system is defined, use partitioning menu"
<cortman> smartboyhw, you don't use sha1 to verify ISOs.
<pecc> "ok" > auto redirect to Instalaltion type, "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141"
<pecc> ugh
<smartboyhw> Sometimes.
<cortman> Yeah, re-download the ISO pecc
<smartboyhw> I even use SHA256!
<smartboyhw> They are available on download pages.
<cortman> Backup: you are right- I forgot sha1sum
<pecc> alright, and presumably format the USB drive and install the re-dloaded ISO via LiLi?
<cortman> Yep- just check the "format drive" option in LiLi
<cortman> But do check the md5sum using the methods in the link I gave you
<pecc> ugh more downloads
<pecc> but ok will do
<pecc> checksums identical, moving on...
<pecc> (assuming they are supposed to be identical :P)
<cortman> Yep they should be lol
<smartboyhw> Bye!
<pecc> Lili running
<pecc> ready to retsy installing
<pecc> 'RETRY
<pecc> "UBUNTU [dot dot dot]" screen gone, black screening
<pecc> for a few minutes and def longer than previously
<IAmNotThatGuy> pecc, what is your machine configuration? what version of Ubuntu are you trying?
<pecc> 12.04
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay. you are getting the Ubuntu text in the middle of a screen and the dots rolling?
<pecc> yes, and it goes away after a minute or so and just black screens
<pecc> as for config, which info you want? I got the screen ready
<pecc> model, processor?
<sandyd> pecc, what video card do you have?
<pecc> sandyd, ehhh my screen won't show and I have trouble googling the info
<sandyd> pecc, thats going to be a problem
<sandyd> have you tried nomodeset?
<pecc> what's that :o
<sandyd> when you boot up from the cd, do you see the menu?
<pecc> sandyd is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD a video card name?
<pecc> google finally found something usable
<sandyd> hmm
<r3dnecksec> Howdy
<sandyd> boot up from the cd
<sandyd> when you reach the purple screen
<sandyd> in fact, as soon as you do
<sandyd> start hitting keys until the menu pops up
<r3dnecksec> I am runnong a 10.04 server and have a question about postfix.
<pecc> ugh, missed it :I
<pecc> dots screen again
<r3dnecksec> I have it installed and it is accepting mail, but it is not delivering to my other mail server (running Exchange). I am having troubles finding a log on the postfix server to see why it is not being delivered. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<pecc> o.o function keys give a screenful of text updating row by row
<pecc> but it's not a menu though
<sandyd> you have to press the key as soon as the cd starts
<sandyd> btw, is your computer old?
<sandyd> like 4+ years
<pecc> it's -10
<sandyd> hmm
<sandyd> I think I know whats wrong.
<pecc> oh it got past the dots now, I see the default background (pink/purple haze)
<sandyd> tell me when you figur eout how to to get to the screen
<pecc> should I reboot and try to get the screen?
<sandyd> try it.
<pecc> so am I trying for BIOS or something other?
<sandyd> the cd has a hidden boot menu
<pecc> cd = usb ok?
<pecc> *right?
<sandyd> hmmm
<sandyd> no, I don't think you can.
<sandyd> just install ubutu for now
<pecc> ok
<sandyd> if it doesn't boot up afterwords, the we can apply the fix
<sandyd> its just adding i915.modeset=0 to the kernel line
<pecc> skipping update dloading and 3rd party software this time
<pecc> SWEET it got to timezones without coughs
<pecc> SWEETx2 it responded to continue
<pecc> "Welcome to Ubuntu" "copying files" this seems to be not-saying-the-w-word-because-im-superstitious, now :3
<pecc> sandyd, it said installation complete and asked to reboot. doing it now
<pecc> logging in...
<pecc> seems to work perfectly
<pecc> thanks for all your help sandyd,  cortman, and others
<pecc> I'll go now
<sandyd> your welcome
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-08
<Starlight_> Can someone please tell me what VNC viewer application to use to connect to the new Ubuntu from Win7 (the Ubuntu Desktop has 3d drivers)??
<Starlight_> I'm using I'm using RealVNC, and the picture is not refreshed.. It's just a static..
<Starlight_> Why did I type that twice..  lol  :-P
<philballew> a lot of people use teamviewer these days Starlight_
<philballew> its really simple, but its alright for cross platform stuff
<Starlight_> Hmm.. Ok! I would love to have VNC working though..
<Starlight_> I'm used to using TeamViewer, but still like the permanent display sharing built into Ubuntu..
<Starlight_> I used to work perfect without 3d display drivers..
<Starlight_> Can TeamViewer be permanent? When I use it on windows, you have to have a application running and it sometimes disconnect, also it seems that TeamViewer connects via it's servers instead of using the host as server.. Is this correct?
<philballew> Starlight_, you cen get vnc working, I was just saying the popular thing
<philballew> if you want vnc, you should set up ssh and tunnel vnc through that.
<philballew> use putty on win7 to connect to ubuntu
<Starlight_> Finally some useful information.. Thanks..
<Starlight_> How do I set up ssh
<philballew> alright, so with ssh you have your client and your server
<philballew> your gonna want to set up the server on ubuntu
<philballew> so thats done via sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<philballew> then that will install. that allows you to ssh in from another computer
<JoseeAntonioR> But, before that
<JoseeAntonioR> remember to forward the ports to your PC (port 22 unless you change it), otherwise, it will refuse connections
<philballew> yes Starlight_ listen to JoseeAntonioR
<philballew> it should open automaticly, but thats if your on your local network
<philballew> so if i were you id give ubuntu a static ip
<JoseeAntonioR> static internal IP
<JoseeAntonioR> once you get that, forward the ports to that IP
<philballew> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136671/how-to-login-into-a-ubuntu-machine-from-windows
<philballew> second answer shows some good stuff
<philballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/
<Starlight_> Yeah I know about port forwarding.. Does SSH show a graphical view of the desktop, or just a command line thingy?
<philballew> ssh is cli, but I think ssh -X is graphical.
<philballew> JoseeAntonioR, tell me im right ^
<JoseeAntonioR> philballew: never heard about ssh -X, always used normal ssh
<philballew> Starlight_, mind a little reading?
<philballew> http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<philballew> but Starlight_ that vnc ubuntu guide should say it
<philballew> but id use putty
<Starlight_> But I need a graphical view.. :-P
<philballew> Starlight_, yeah!
<philballew> thats what I am saying
<philballew> you tunnel tour vnc connection through your ssh connection
<Starlight_> Ok
<Starlight_> The pagge says this: If you connect to a VNC server, can see the initial desktop, can see the mouse moving around, but the rest of the screen doesn't update, then you probably need to disable desktop effects on the shared desktop
<Starlight_> page*
<philballew> hum, you might have to do that then
<Starlight_> But SSH is more secure over the net?
<philballew> much
<philballew> much
<philballew> more
<Starlight_> And it doesn't matter waht client I use?
<Starlight_> what*
<philballew> not really
<Starlight_> Nice!
<philballew> I only have seen putty used, but I dont use windows so I dont know much there
<Starlight_> But is SSH the display sharing server or is it just a protocoll server?
<philballew> not sure
<philballew> ssh stands foe secure shell
<philballew> its what transmits your shell to you
<philballew> I have to head out. if you need any more help id ask on here or askubuntu
<Starlight_> Ok
<Starlight_> I'll look into it later.. It's 4 am here in the morning..
<Starlight_> Thank you for the help! :-)
<Starlight_> Very usefull information..
<Starlight_> useful*
<refuse> :)
<refuse> <3
<Starlight_> Good night..
<refuse> good night :)
<JasperCoenraats> hello everybody
<JasperCoenraats> are there speakers of Dutch language in here?
<JasperCoenraats> I guess as a beginner with Ubuntu Lynus I can meet some more experienced users that can help me in here?
<bioterror> probably
<JasperCoenraats> bioterror: I was getting anoid, airritated, etc, by the MS software, so Iḿ trying this now
<JasperCoenraats> bioterror: as far as I am now, I seem to have succesfully installed Ubuntu and some other software, but i don't seem to get the clou for some other issues
<JasperCoenraats> Is there a way in particular how I can get the information I want. And is there such information available in Dutch or German?
<bioterror> dutch loco is active
<bioterror> !loco | JasperCoenraats
<ubot2> JasperCoenraats: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<bioterror> I would love to chat about these things, but I have to flee
<JasperCoenraats> thnx, bioterror
<bioterror> work to do :D
<hFasdas> pyuic4 returns  error  RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 to v8.1 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1            any idea how to make it work?
<vikas_> hi
<vikas_> anyone there??
<vikas_> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, vikas_
<vikas_> hi josee
<vikas_> can u solve a problem abt ubuntu 12.04
<vikas_> ??
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JoseeAntonioR> !details
<vikas_>  not able to open certain websites like yahoo.com,hotmail,facebook etc tried many thing but wont work
<ubot2> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vikas_> i installed ubuntu 12.04
<vikas_> i m a newbie
<cortman> Has the general intellectual quality of humanity dramatically decreased in the last * years, or is it just my observation?
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, he/she quit without even reading the last factoid I sent
<Sven_> hey
<Sven_> can you help me with a problem?
<bioterror> seems like no
<cortman> lol
<nicola> ciao!
<stlsaint> nicola: hello
<nicola> hi. english or italian language here?
<Unit193> English.
<nicola> fine :-)
<nicola> quite silent...
<nicola> i'm quite fresh to ubuntu and irc as well
<nicola> and fresh about this irssi client too :-)
<stlsaint> nicola: irssi is the best :D
<cortman> nicola, welcome, then. :)
<cortman> And don't pay attention to stlsaint . Xchat FTW!
<nicola> thanks!
<cortman> :p
<nicola> i agree about this irssi... from the documentation it looks very very very powerful
<nicola> but need practice... i do feel quite lost without a mouse pointer to click around :-p
<nicola> but it was the same with vi at the beginning ;-)
<nicola> any suggestion for a channel where i can find some discussion about openvpn server implementation on ubuntuserver or debian?
<nicola> maybe not... :-p
<nicola> will try to have a look around. bye and regards to all of you!
<stlsaint> cortman: :P
<stlsaint> lol
<cortman> lol
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-09
<shogunrisk> hallo peeps
<Blazemore> Hello shogunrisk
<shogunrisk> hey by the way does anyone no where the z button is i have spent about 10 minutes looking for it
<shogunrisk> oh dont worry just found it
<Blazemore> This is a really interesting article https://www.readability.com/articles/vrwys1xa
<pecc> hi, having trouble running µtorrent webui -- worked perfectly previously, now after boot "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:8080." tried to solve by using a similar problem's fix (toggle network.dns.disableIPv6 off) but it was already off... toggling my fresh VPN on/off also does nothing
<Blazemore> pecc: On Ubuntu?
<pecc> yes
<Blazemore> WebUI is enabled? On port 8080?
<pecc> it worked this morning
<Blazemore> WebUI is enabled? On port 8080?
<pecc> I did nothing but turn my hardware off
<pecc> I dunno
<Blazemore> ...
<pecc> how do I check?
<Blazemore> How did you turn it on?
<Blazemore> I don't know, I don't use uTorrent. I imagine it'll be in the settings somewhere
<Blazemore> Preferences -> Advanced -> WebUI
<pecc> "Shut down" then wait until it's off, then cable off
<Blazemore> What
<pecc> uTorrent settings I presume?
<Blazemore> Yes
<pecc> 16:51 is how I turned it off
<pecc> my computer
<Blazemore> What I mean is, go to utorrent Preferences -> Advanced -> WebUI
<pecc> uh, the problem is I cannot access my we server uTorrent :I thus I cannot touch its settings
<Blazemore> Make sure WebUI is enabled in uTorrent, and that uTorrent is running
<pecc> *web server
<Blazemore> pecc: How are you running uTorrent on Ubuntu?
<Blazemore> Explain to me your situation. What machine is running uTorrent, and what machine would you like to access the WebUI from?
<pecc> afaik the only uTorrent version compatible with Linux is a web server version, and that's what I'm running
<Blazemore> IDk what you're running, but it's not uTorrent
<Blazemore> Where did you get it?
<pecc> actually I have no idea where it's running but I installed it somehow and it's supposed to be related to localhost
<pecc> a moment
<pecc>  http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux <from there
<Blazemore> Oh OK
<Blazemore> So you rebooted your machine that is running uTorrent?
<Blazemore> Did you actually run uTorrent after you rebooted?
<Blazemore> And then go to http://localhost:8080/gui ?
<pecc> no, Foxy refuses to connect to localhost/8080/
<Blazemore> localhost:8080
<Blazemore> not localhost/8080
<Blazemore> and it's localhost:8080/gui
<pecc> yes, typoed
<Blazemore> OK
<Blazemore> What's your ip? (run curl ifconfig.me)
<pecc> (hey I know how to do that :D)
<Blazemore> How did you install utorrent?
<Blazemore> DOn't say "i downloaded the file"
<Blazemore> After that, you must have used a terminal to install the files to the right locations
<Blazemore> By the way, is there a reason you need to use uTorrent rather than a proper Linux bittorrent client like Deluge?
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get install deluge
<Blazemore> then run deluged
<Blazemore> then run deluge-web --fork
<Blazemore> Then you can access via http://your_ip:8112
<aasu> tell me good application of ubuntu
<Dshx> hi
<Dshx> hello, i have something challaging for you. i got kernel panic after an upgrade to 12.04 LTS and i want to fix that and bring the system up and running again.
<Blazemore> Dshx: What did you upgrade from?
<Dshx> 11.04
<Dshx> or wait, no
<Dshx> 11.10
<Blazemore> Is there a way to cause the kernel panic, or is it random?
<Dshx> no permission to boot from root sda
<Blazemore> Sorry?
<Dshx> wait, i give you the whole context
<Blazemore> Yes please
<Dshx> i try to boot from the recovery console (3.2.0-27)
<Blazemore> I'll be back in about 10 minutes, please tell me everything you think is useful. I can probably help you
<Dshx> this could be awesome
<Dshx> First error appearing: VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block (0,0)
<Dshx> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
<Dshx> then there are none
<Dshx> next
<Dshx> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Dshx> Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> aasu, Here.. :-)
<Dshx> All happend after upgrading to 12.04 LTS , having firefox opened for stream watching. there was an error, x crashed but mouse was visible. sadly no windows, so i rebootet.
<pecc> sorry for dropping out, had big problems
<pecc> everything stopped responding after I had curl installed
<pecc> had to reboot a few times etc
<pecc> my ip is
<pecc> <Blazemore> OK
<pecc> eh sorry
<pecc> 80.221.34.58
<Dshx> Blazemore is actually afk for 5 min
<pecc> their away says brb
<pecc> anyways, I'll wait for now
<Dshx> me2
<Blazemore> Back
<Blazemore> Right
<Blazemore> pecc: you first
<Blazemore> pecc: Did you make sure uTorrent is running?
<pecc> Blaze dear what I'm saying is I can't get it to run because Foxy won
<pecc> 't connect to localhost/what I said earlier
<Blazemore> pecc: but is utorrent running?
<pecc> how do I check? :I
<Blazemore> How do you expect to connect to it via a web browser if you don't know if it's running?
<Blazemore> You said it was working before you rebooted. You must have run utorrent at some point to make it work
<Dshx> ps -e | grep utorrent       maybe this?
<Blazemore> Basically, utorrent runs in the background, and then you connect to it with a web browser
<Blazemore> pecc: But as I said, is there any reason you want to use uTorrent specifically?
<pecc> mini laptop?
<Dshx> does not make that much sense
<Dshx> have also a netbook here
<pecc> I was lead to believe utorrent is very lightweight
<Blazemore> pecc: On Windows, yes
<pecc> ahmm
<Blazemore> pecc: What are you trying to achieve? What's your end-goal?
<pecc> get my torrents \o/
<Dshx> brb, 10 min
<Blazemore> pecc: Are you looking for a bittorrent client you can run, and then connect to it from other machines to manage the torrents?
<pecc> no, I only have this poor little thingy
<Blazemore> pecc: So you just want a bittorrent client?
<pecc> yep, something that won't make my lappy die
<Blazemore> Go to the software centre and install Deluge. It has a full graphical user interface
<Blazemore> No web browsers required
<pecc> aww :I guess I hafta download those files again for seed/download -to-where-I-can-see'em :I
<Blazemore> Where did it download them to?
<Blazemore> check in ~/Downloads
<Blazemore> pecc: Deluge looks like this (http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/tkknx0dh/D0.0KU497.4KDeluge_013.png)  - is that the sort of thing you were looking for?
<pecc> they end up there only after I manually click every subfile
<Blazemore> Not sure what you mean by "manually click" or "subfile"
<pecc> deluge looks nice
<Blazemore> Have you used bittorrent before at all?
<Blazemore> Are you new to Linux?
<pecc> well I'm here in the beginners help chat right :D but I know a bit of things so not completely new
<Blazemore> OK
<Blazemore> So yes, go ahead and install Deluge
<Blazemore> The default settings are very sensible
<Blazemore> But have a look in the preferences to make sure you know where the files are being downloaded to
<pecc> im not quite sure what you mean by bittorrent but I previously used uTorrent on Win7 and now on Ubuntu for a few days until this whole incident
<Blazemore> uTorrent is a protocol which allows for downloading things
<Blazemore> ****
<Blazemore> BITTORRENT is a protocol
<pecc> ok
<Blazemore> uTorrent is a "client" which uses this protocol. There are other clients like Deluge and Transmission
<Blazemore> uTorrent just happens to be the most popular on Windows
<pecc> yeah
<pecc> so yeah
<Blazemore> You can download the same things with Deluge (from Pirate Bay or wherever)
<pecc> I looked at the webui prefs a couple of times and the "download here" field was empty, had no idea how a proper path would have looked like and was feeling lazy those times so didn't get to try it
<pecc> I guessed as much
<Blazemore> OK so go install Deluge and have a play with it
<Blazemore> Download some Lemon Jelly http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7517174/Lemon_Jelly_Discography_%5BMP3%5D
<Blazemore> OK Dshx are you still here?
<pecc> "If you are running Ubuntu, it is strongly suggested to use a package manager like aptitude or synaptic to download and install packages, instead of doing so manually via this website." nice if I knew how to do that =_=;;
<Blazemore> pecc: Open the Ubuntu Software Centre
<pecc> it's horribly laggy for me :(
<Blazemore> On Linux, you rarely install software by downloading something from the developer's website
<pecc> wouldn't Terminal do?
<Blazemore> Then open a terminal
<Blazemore> And type "sudo apt-get install deluge" without the quotes
<pecc> \o/
<pecc> o.o I thought that command only works for stuff you've downloaded but o.o yay, ok, I'll be doing that then
<Blazemore> the "apt-get" command downloads and installs packages from the Ubuntu repositories
<pecc> whoah what happened
<pecc> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<pecc>  'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)'
<pecc> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Blazemore> run "sudo apt-get update" first, then try again
<pecc> whew
<pecc> update gives the same lines
<Blazemore> (you can press the Up arrow on your keyboard to scroll back through previous commands you have run)
<pecc> (noticed that earlier today \o/)
<Blazemore> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list
<Blazemore> Delete any lines which contain the word "cdrom" or anything that looks like that
<Blazemore> But it won't cause any actual problems
<pecc> it should open a file in gedit right?
<Blazemore> pecc: Yes
<pecc> ...not doing that
<Blazemore> The cdrom lines are probably the first couple
<Blazemore> Oh OK
<pecc> instead it started doing what looks like loading/installing
<pecc> puking lines in rapid succession
<Blazemore> you ran "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list" and it did that?
<pecc> yep
<Blazemore> or when you ran sudo apt-get update
<pecc> no, after gedit /etc/apt and so on
<Blazemore> It doesn't matter if it's spewing out crap to the terminal, just run "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list" and wait a couple of seconds
<pecc> it finished and by how the last 20 or so lines look like it's finished installing/setting up Deluge
<Blazemore> That's interesting
<pecc> yep, Deluge showing up in Dash home
<Blazemore> Take a look in whatever Ubuntu calls the menu now, to see if Deluge is installed
<Blazemore> Super
<Blazemore> Looks like you're all set, take a peek in the Deluge settings to see what you can see
<Blazemore> But like I said, the defaults are very sensible
<pecc> alright, thanks a bunch o/ I'll be having fun with my Deluge now :3
<pecc> bye
<pecc> oh
<pecc> wait
<Blazemore> waiting
<pecc> I'll want to uninstall uTorrent,
<Dshx> re
<pecc> so, sudo apt-get uninstall [whatever the name used to install was] ?
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get remove
<Blazemore> No pecc
<pecc> remove then
<Blazemore> If you didn't install it through the package manager, you can't remove it through the package manager
<Blazemore> However you installed it, you'll have to uninstall it in a similar way
<pecc> I did too
<Blazemore> No you didn't, there aren't any Ubuntu packages for uTorrent
<pecc> hmmmm
<Blazemore> There was a folder download on the link you gave me
<Blazemore> It is probably just a matter of deleting the folder you extrated it to
<pecc> then what I remember was something other in Terminal
<Blazemore> Do you remember running "./configure", "make" and "make install"
<Blazemore> Frankly you're fine not uninstalling it
<pecc> lordy, all my "Dash home can't find oh noes" files are here O.O
<Blazemore> It isn't doing any harm just existing on your hard drive, unless space is a MASSIVE issue
<pecc> Space IS a massive issue
<pecc> I'm running Ubu from a SD card due to hardware restrictions
<pecc> restrictions = half of my motherboard is fried :P
<Dshx> pecc: nice
<Dshx> sounds like having a bunch of fun
<pecc> (so fried I can't use the main battery because connecting it will cause a short cirquit 8I)
<cortman> uh
<Dshx> Blazemore: im back
<pecc> it is hugely !!FUN!! but hey, I'm a Dwarf Fortress player :3
<cortman>  sudo apt-get new-hardware pecc :)
<pecc> sudo apt-get EUR 500 ;)
<cortman> Good point.
<Dshx> ERROR: you need banking permissions.
<pecc> I got a mother board damaged laptop to work with EUR 70 (dock + USB hub + HDD reader) vs EUR 300 (motherboard job) vs EUR 500 (new lappy)
<pecc> eh but enough flooding with offtopic, I'll skip to happily enjoy my torrents ^_^
<pecc> again thanks a load
<pecc> (I'll be idling for a while in case I encounter any new weird stuff)
<Dshx> and im waiting for Blazemore
<Blazemore> I'm here Dshx
<Blazemore> Tell me what happens to cause a kernel panic
<Dshx> wait, i copy from above
<Blazemore> OK
<Dshx> First error appearing: VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block (0,0)
<Dshx> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
<Blazemore> Dshx: Can you boot into your system at all?
<Dshx> with another kernel, yes
<Blazemore> Try booting into it with another kernel and run the following one-by-one in this order
<Dshx> but x doesnt work properly
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get update
<Blazemore> Properly?
<Dshx> ok
<Blazemore> OK let me say these commands first
<Dshx> aka fine
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get update
<Dshx> you cant click things
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get -f install
<Blazemore> sudo update-grub
<Dshx> wait sec
<Blazemore> then reboot
<Dshx> i didnt have a network interface
<Blazemore> Are you on wireless?
<Dshx> tried boh
<Dshx> *both
<Dshx> cause gui isnt working right, i tried over terminal, but like i said, no internet connection
<Blazemore> So you can boot your system, but you can't get an Internet connection, and the window manager isn't working properly?
<Dshx> yes
<Dshx> so i need instructions working for kernel 2.3.0-17
<Dshx> in terminal
<Blazemore> You won't need an Internet connection for this
<Blazemore> Try just running "sudo update-grub"
<Dshx> ok
<Blazemore> When it's done, reboot
<Blazemore> Tell me if there were any errors running it
<Dshx> ok
<Dshx> worked all fine
<Dshx> now im rebooting
<Dshx> now should i boot the 0-27 image?
<Dshx> ok, again kernel panic
<Dshx> same errors
<Blazemore> Can you boot into the working system and tell me what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Blazemore> Not the exact output
<Dshx> ok
<Blazemore> But there will be a list of devices like /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb ...
<Blazemore> Tell me what all those are
<Dshx> easy to use texteditor?
<Dshx> something with n
<Blazemore> Dshx: nano
<Dshx> thx
<Blazemore> Ctrl-O to save, Ctrl-X to quit
<Dshx> sda1-7
<Dshx> and sdb1
<Blazemore> So you do have a /dev/sda3?
<Dshx> yes
<Blazemore> Do you happen to know which one is the SD card?
<Dshx> there is no sd card plugged in
<Dshx> my system is running on a desktop machine
<Dshx> im only online with my netbook
<Blazemore> Oh right sorry, it was the other guy with the sd card
<Dshx> yes
<Blazemore> This kernel upgrade... did it just come as a normal Ubuntu update?
<Blazemore> Or did you try to compile your own kernel?
<Dshx> no no, normal ubuntu update
<Blazemore> OK
<Dshx> im not that experienced to build my own kernel
<Blazemore> What is the full name of the kernel Grub says it is?
<Blazemore> On the Grub menu
<Dshx> 2.3.0.27
<Dshx> 2.3.0-27
<Blazemore> ...2.3?
<Blazemore> or 3.2
<Dshx> 3.2 pardon
<Blazemore> Because kernel 2.3 came out well before Ubuntu was even thought of
<Blazemore> lol
<Blazemore> OK
<Dshx> :D
<Dshx> but 2.6 is still in the system
<Blazemore> "sudo update-initramfs -u -k 3.2.0-27-generic" - run that from the working kernel
<Dshx> done
<Dshx> offtopic: im kinda proud that nix systems dont want to initialize my harddrives like windows
<Dshx> btt: reboot?
<Blazemore> yes
<Dshx> again
<Dshx> still says unknown block
<Dshx> well maybe the kernel not consistent?
<Dshx> or is there a way to get my network interface connected to the internet and follow your first instructions?
<Blazemore> Yes
<Blazemore> At the login screen, select some kind of failsafe option instead of just "ubuntu"
<Blazemore> Something like ubuntu 2d
<Dshx> ok lets try this.. rebooting...
<Dshx> where i can change the interface at login screen
<Dshx> i dont find the dropdown
<Dshx> or something
<Blazemore> I think it's the little Ubuntu logo
<Blazemore> Near the password field
<Dshx> i think you wont belive me, but there is none
<Dshx> haha, found. there is no image, but it is clickable
<Blazemore> Dshx: Click your username
<Dshx> allright, logged in
<Dshx> no internet connection
<Blazemore> I'm 100% sure that's an unrelated issue
<Dshx> booted 10 min before in windows, lan works properly
<Dshx> but i check the cable again
<Dshx> ok, led blinks, cable is connected
<Dshx> no connection
<Dshx> is there a way to start the network deamon or something?
<Blazemore> sudo service network-manager restart
<Blazemore> Check in your network settings (the icon is on the top bar somewhere near the right)
<Blazemore> Not sure what you'd be loking for though
<Dshx> the problem is
<Dshx> there are no icons
<Dshx> even all symbols are missing
<Blazemore> Something's badly wrong
<Dshx> yes
<Dshx> i totally agree with you
<Blazemore> Something during the upgrade process went absolutely tits-up
<Dshx> jop
<Dshx> hmm
<Blazemore> I would strongly recommend backing up any files, downloading the latest Ubuntu liveCD and doing a lovely fresh install
<Dshx> do you know a way to get the network manually up ?
<Dshx> yeah i know, but i thought it would be a good exersice for me to clean up the mess and learn something out about it
<Dshx> i have an idea: i look up how to connect manually to my router and see if i can get a connection
<Dshx> than i respond to you back
<Blazemore> Manually, Dshx
<Blazemore> You want to look at /etc/network/interfaces
<Blazemore> Google for : ubuntu static IP interfaces
<Blazemore> or something
<Dshx> ok
<Dshx> fuck yes, dhcp is up and running
<Dshx> awaiting your orders, master
<holstein> Dshx: we try to keep it a "family show" in here :)
<Dshx> ok, sry ;)
<holstein> thought, i can feel your excitement...
<holstein> though*
<Blazemore> Dshx:
<Dshx> holstein: im not that good as the normal linux user, so if i can achive here and there a goal for my own im quite happy
<Dshx> Blazemore: yes
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo update-grub
<Blazemore> Go!
<Dshx> Yes!
<pecc> oh btw how does one close the CTRL+ALT+F1 terminal screen? o.o
<pecc> escape it, whatever?
<SkippersBoss> alt F7
<pecc> thx
<Dshx> Blazemore: guess what: system is up and running.
<Dshx> the jasper package caused problems and the libjpg was not installaed
<Dshx> *installed
<Dshx> I really really like to thank you Blazemore
<Dshx> you saved my day :D
<Dshx> i want to write a go trough of the problem for others to fix that. can i name you in there?
<Dshx> thats the bug that caused the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/902603
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 902603 in taglib "When installing Multi-Arch: same (meta-)package for two architectures, dpkg considers one arch as completely disappeared" [High,Fix released]
<Blazemore> Dshx: Sure why now
<Blazemore> Dshx: If you want to thank me for anything, you can buy a My Little Pony toy and donate it to a local children's hospital
<Dshx> Blazemore: sounds good to me
<Blazemore> Although I didn't actually solve anything
<Dshx> but you got me in the right direction to solve this
<Dshx> and thats the point
<Blazemore> OK that's good
<pecc> Blaze... I'm back with more :I
<Blazemore> Hello pecc
<pecc> so i need to bind an IP to an url
<Blazemore> Within your local network?
<pecc> let me check
<Blazemore> Or just on the local machine?
<Blazemore> You want it so when you go to example.com it goes to a specific IP?
<Blazemore> You can edit the /etc/hosts file
<pecc> oh great they don't know
<pecc> well let''s assume yes
<pecc> difference, network vs machine?
<pecc> yes I suppose like that
<Blazemore> Well, if you want everybody in the WORLD to be able to access this IP through this domain
<Blazemore> You need to buy the domain and edit the zone files from your registrar
<pecc> O.O
<pecc> I only need me?
<pecc> to go there via the bind?
<Blazemore> If you just want www.domain.com to be a kind of easy-to-remember shortcut
<Blazemore> Then edit the hosts file
<Blazemore> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<pecc> alright I'll try
<Blazemore> It's pretty obvious syntax
<pecc> hmm I expected something with "gedit" but ok
<Blazemore> oh
<Blazemore> yes, gedit instead of nano if you prefer
<Blazemore> nano is another text editor which runs in the console
<pecc> hmmm it's empty so no example of syntax
<pecc> oh cool
<Blazemore> SURE you're editing /etc/hosts
<Blazemore> not /etc/host
<pecc> yes
<Blazemore> I don't believe you :-) Check again
<Blazemore> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Blazemore> If you're sure, just add a line in the format
<Blazemore> ip domain
<Blazemore> for example
<Blazemore> 192.168.0.1 router
<pecc> hah found it
<Blazemore> what was the typo?
<Blazemore> :P
<pecc> an extra /
<pecc> typical but shoulda known
<pecc> (/ets/hosts/)
<pecc> *c
<pecc> *etc
<Blazemore> Protip: Linux file and directory names are case sensitive. Remember that so it doesn't bite you in the future. file is not the same as File or FILE
<Blazemore> Right I have to do the food shopping before I get out of work
<pecc> ok
<Blazemore> Editing the hosts file will work, but you might have to reboot to get it to work
<Blazemore> There are ways without rebooting, but rebooting is 100% guarenteed to work
<pecc> ok
<mike760534211> i am trying to find info on how to create a short cut to terminal session that always starts in root.  is that possible.  any help would be greatly appreciated
<holstein> mike760534211: i would look at trying to script what you are trying to do... you could have a user with limitations that can start that.. there are options
<holstein> i would elaborate
<mike760534211> i am running alot of dev for android and most of the compile commands require root to build properly.  everytime i build i have to su and would like a short cut or something of the nature that i can click to load the terminal and auto login to root
<bioterror> mike760534211, alt+f2 gksudo gnome-terminal
<bioterror> or what ever you use
<holstein> i would not want that shortcut.. i would use "sudo -s" and just enter the pass
<pecc> is there a way to make a file be opened by a certain time? every day?
<holstein> maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto or http://askubuntu.com/questions/112249/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-set-up-a-cron-job pecc
<pecc> ooh nice thanks
<pecc> eh I have trouble understanding the command syntax for cronjobd
<pecc> *jobs
<pecc> for instance does "/usr/bin/updatedb" mean "execute any 'updatedb' file in folder /urs/bin/"?
<holstein> pecc: if it were me, i would just test and see it in action... im not sure how the particulars work...
<pecc> ok, here goes nothing
<pecc> no, doesn't work that way
<srunner123> hello?
<holstein> srunner123: welcome... whats up?
<stlsaint> srunner123: do you have an issue?
<philballew> Were here to help!
<srunner123> hi stlaint
<srunner123> yes
<srunner123> is there a way to show a list of programs?
<bioterror> what?
<srunner123> example, in Windows, the start/programs
<bioterror> list what programs?
<srunner123> I have loaded a few, but I don't want to dock all of them to the side launcher, and the only way I found them to use was to go into the Dash Home
<holstein> srunner123: i find unity a little challenging for that.. you can search for them by starting to type the name.. seeing a traditional menu with a list is a bit more challenging
<holstein> srunner123: from what i read, this issue is being addressed in unity soon
<srunner123> ahh, ok cool.
<holstein> srunner123: you can always open a package manager and look at what applications are installed
<philballew> heres what to do srunner123 iirc
<srunner123> another question. in the Dash Home, how do I remove the icons of previous viewed documents?
<holstein> this also seems easy srunner123 http://askubuntu.com/questions/122437/how-to-access-applications-menu-in-ubuntu-unity-desktop
<philballew> previously viewed docs?
<srunner123> Holstein, that is exactly what I needed!
<srunner123> awesome
<srunner123> philballew, sorry, it was the recently downloaded
<philballew> You can right click on the ubuntu button on 12.04 to go right to "applications", not sure if this was in 11.10 though. – Jorge Castro
<srunner123> brb, going to work that menu issue
<JoseeAntonioR> any ideas on what may return a 403 error in a PHP?
<nhr__> Hi folks, got bsod on 12.04, after that not able to login. It says failed to load session ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> nhr__: Huh? There's no bsod in Ubuntu
<bioterror> login with ssh and check if you have whole ubuntu-desktop installed ;)
<bioterror> or any other way like tty1 :D
<nhr__> Black screen of death - I got a dump of stack trace and the whole thing just crashed
<bioterror> sounds great times with computer
<nhr__> I was logged in and was working and suddenly this happend.
<nhr__> Only thing I can think of is I got update message and I let it update. Don't know what it updated today
<David-A> nhr__: can you get at /var/log/apt/history.log* somehow? (e.g. live cd) it should have "Update" entries.
<nhr__> ok
<bioterror> tty1 and scp it to somewhere
<bioterror> or pastebinit
<nhr__> http://pastebin.com/jW7ZQYEN
<nhr__> Sorry, that seems to be my attemp of fixing it as per bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/808654
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 808654 in xorg "Failed to load session "ubuntu"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<nhr__> This is what got installed before it crashed http://pastebin.com/XXLAhbDU
<nhr__> After the dpkg reconfigure I am able to login but getting weired errors - Authetication required to change user data
<srunner123> who ever it was that helped me with the program menu, thank you~ it works perfectly
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-10
<swanerd> after installing 12.04LTS all I get upon boot is "mode not supported" from my monitor... Please help! real NOOB here...
<Juze> Always so silly, ask a question, leave a minute later
<iggy19> hey all
<iggy19> my ibm t60 running ubuntu 10.10 randomly turns off while the screen in locked (never when in use).  Where do I look for a log that will give me a clue as to what is going on?
<iggy19> TIA!
<Unit193> Files in /var/log/ and 10.10 is EOL.
<iggy19> Unit193: and I don't have time to break and fix lots of stuff in an upgrade. Sorry.
<iggy19> thanks for the tip though!
<iggy19> Unit193: "Critical temperature reached (128 C), shutting down."  Thank you.
<Unit193> Yeppers.  May want to use a LTS version though next time. :P
<iggy19> Unit193: yep.  or try a new distro.  for now though, it's duct tape and bubblegum.
<jardag> how to print pdf file in 12.04
<wilee-nilee> jardag, what pdf app are you using?
<jardag> Document viewer
<wilee-nilee> jardag, do you see a file button at the top right?
<wilee-nilee> top left sorry
<jardag> no file button
<wilee-nilee> can you take a screen shot of the app with prtsc and put it in a imagebin?
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<philballew> jardag, how long you been using ubuntu?
<Unit193> Hit Ctrl+P, Unity uses global menu so there should still be a file.
<philballew> Unit193, stole it from me.
 * philballew bows
<Unit193> Nope, here first
<jardag> I just installed stock 12.04 and the viewer changed
<philballew> Unit193, know everything, beats everyone
<Unit193> jardag: That not hit it?
<Unit193> philballew: Nope, not used Unity. :D
<philballew> you should give it a spin when it gets ported to whatever distro you ran away to.
<Unit193> Didn't run, just didn't use main Ubuntu.
<jardag> what application can print pdf file in 12.04 ?
<Unit193> Evince.
<jardag> ubuntu 12.04 how to print pdf file?
<philballew> jardag, hey! hows it goin?
<philballew> me and Unit193 and wilee-nilee missed you
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<jardag> there must be someone who printed pdf file in 12.04
<philballew> I have
<jardag> evince has no print optiion
<wilee-nilee> Is the a header to that evince app that says file edit view go bookmarks help
<philballew> here I am trying to image bin something.....
<wilee-nilee> there a*
<philballew> http://imagebin.org/224028
<elfy> butters: so what is it you need help with? what have you done so far?
<butters> everytime i try to install it imy screen goes all funky
<butters> and wont install
<butters> gets frozen
<butters> its right after i select install ubuntu on to harddrive and after that nothing happens but a pixel lated screen
<elfy> ok - first did you check that the download and burn were good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<elfy> if that's all good I would try booting with nomodeset, reboot the cd - when you see kbd/man at bottom of screen hit any key
<elfy> press f6 at that screen and choose nomodeset then carry on with the Try option
<butters> i shall try brb
<philballew> Seems like it should work elfy
<elfy> have to hope so philballew :)
<raub> Who creates/changes /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<Sidewinder1> raub, Just a WAG on my part, but perhaps Synaptic Package Manager/Software Center ?
<cortman> dpkg I assume raub
<raub> cortman, Sidewinder1: reason I ask is that some machines have wrong/outdated ldap stuff in there and I am trying to find out where they got them
<Sidewinder1> You might wish to ask in #ubuntu as you're not getting an overwhelming response, here. Way more people in there, about 1,669 presently.
<Sidewinder1> With all due respect to cortman  :-)
<cortman> whew
 * cortman was away
<upalipsu> How can I use FTP with a diskstation on ubuntu?
<Unit193> upalipsu: FTP client?  There's a terminal based one, and you can always use filezilla.
<upalipsu> To specify- it the diskstation is a synology unit I had used in windows, it came with a linux code on the installation disk
<upalipsu> would a regular FTP client work for that?
<upalipsu> The linux code is a bit advanced for me, as I just installed ubuntu yesterday and am completely new to linux. It has notes throughout about specifying paths and directories which go over my head currently
<stlsaint> upalipsu: what aer you trying to do?
<upalipsu> Basically, I'm trying to reconnect an external hdd array that had an ip of 169.254.224.171, ip status DHCP and Mac adress 00:11:32:0D:71:CD
<upalipsu> Using ethernet and FileZilla, seeing if I can set something up currently
<upalipsu> Filezilla says-    Status:	Connecting to 169.254.224.171:21... Status:	Connection attempt failed with "EHOSTUNREACH - No route to host". Error:	Could not connect to server
<upalipsu> the install disk has a file named install.sh
<upalipsu> The contents are :
<upalipsu> #!/bin/sh # Copyright (C) 2000-2009 Synology Inc. All rights reserved. VERSION=1347 TarFileName="SynologyAssistant-3.0-${VERSION}.tar.gz" DestDirName="SynologyAssistant" ReadLink=/bin/readlink  YNConfirm() { 	read YN 	if [ "x$YN" = "xY" -o "x$YN" = "xy" ]; then 		return 	else 		exit 0 	fi }  if [ ! -f ./${TarFileName} ]; then 	echo "File [${TarFileName}] not found." 	exit 255 fi  cat << EOF This script will install Synol
<stlsaint> upalipsu: that makes no sense
<stlsaint> upalipsu: please use paste.ubuntu.com to paste large files and give the url link here
<upalipsu> Thank you, I wasn't sure how to go about that
<upalipsu> here is the link - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140063/
<upalipsu> I looked it up, says a .sh is a shell script
<Unit193> Normally run by doing  ./script.sh  if it has been marked executable.
<stlsaint> upalipsu: you can run that with either command:
<stlsaint> bash nameofscritp.sh
<stlsaint> or ./nameofscript.sh
<upalipsu> in the terminal you mean?
<upalipsu> thank you for your help :)
<upalipsu> does the install.sh have to be located on the desktop?
<upalipsu> i'm at the ~ $ in the terminal with the install.sh on my desktop. It ready bash: ./install.sh: NO such file or directory
<stlsaint> upalipsu: enter command
<stlsaint> cd Desktop
<stlsaint> upalipsu: OR...just right click the file...go to properties...go to "Permissions" tab and select the check box to make the file executable
<stlsaint> then double click the file and select to run in terminal
<upalipsu> Alright, I ran it. Terminal popped up and dissappeard very fast
<upalipsu> so here's what I've been going off of: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140100/
<upalipsu> it's the how to install assistant.txt
<upalipsu> I'm not very fluent yet with these commands and my orientation to the linux os/terminal os is very rudimentary
<stlsaint> upalipsu: so what happens when you run the install.sh
<upalipsu> the terminal pops up and closes as fast as it appears
<upalipsu> Is there a simpler way to set up the server with FileZilla?
<stlsaint> upalipsu: server is ubuntu 12.04?
<upalipsu> i'm running ubuntu 12.04
<upalipsu> server? in what context?
<upalipsu> I wonder, there's no option for a remote desktop is there
<stlsaint> upalipsu: are you running server or desktop with ubuntu 12.04?
<upalipsu> desktop
<upalipsu> I'm gonna have to get some O'Rielly books on linux and study/play and get really well versed in this stuff. It seems like a very productive way to spend some time on a machine
<stlsaint> upalipsu: what way are you trying to install?
<stlsaint> i have never used it but it should be simple
<upalipsu> I'm not sure what that shell scrip does really, if it has a gui or not. I'm looking to use a simple gui to stream flies off the external hdd and read them onto the computer.
<upalipsu> If a FTP does that better, I may have to try that.
<upalipsu> The synology program offered on windows worked very nicely, opened in the web browser and had it's own virtual gui there. It let you connect directly and save the credentials so after each boot the system would connect you back to the server if it was running
<upalipsu> I say server, but it's more like a duel hdd box set in RAID (one hdd is purely backup) and linked with eathernet to the comp
<upalipsu> http://www.synology.com/us/products/DS211+/index.php
<upalipsu> Not sure if I answered your question :/
<upalipsu> I'm also beginning to think that 10.04 is the way to go as it has been supported longer.
<stlsaint> upalipsu: 12.04 is a LTS also
<stlsaint> due to time release you will get longer support from 12.04
<upalipsu> huh, good deal
<upalipsu> stlsaint, how long have you been using linux?
<stlsaint> upalipsu: years
<geirha> thousands of days
<upalipsu> lol
<upalipsu> any tips?
<upalipsu> on how to learn quicly that is
<stlsaint> forums
<stlsaint> lots of reading
<geirha> stay on irc 24/7, lose all notion of real life, try to figure out every problem you see
<geirha> ... or that
<upalipsu> are you guys running the desktop versions?
<upalipsu> or, scratch that, if you could name 1 book to read for an absolute beginner
<geirha> Joking aside, I believe you learn the most by hanging around on irc, the ubuntuforums, and/or askubuntu, asking questions and answering other's questions
<stlsaint> geirha: +10
<geirha> There's the ubuntu manual
<stlsaint> upalipsu: do just what geirha just said
<upalipsu> this is gonna sound like a very noob-ish question, but how do you view other chats in the irc? It seems like this is a certain channel here (this actual convo)
<upalipsu> :)
<stlsaint> this is one channel
<stlsaint> no one else is chatting right now
<upalipsu> does that mean I am the only beginner?
<geirha> What irc client are you using?
<upalipsu> i'm using the webchat.freenode.net
<geirha> Ah, I'm not familiar with that one
<upalipsu> Couln't figure out the Empathy because my pw was wrong apparently...
<upalipsu> it runs through a webbrowser
<stlsaint> upalipsu: only beginner?
<stlsaint> no you are not, just the only person chatting
<upalipsu> oh, so people leave their irc's up all the time?
<geirha> Yes, there are various ways of being connected 24/7
<upalipsu> fascinating
<upalipsu> makes sense, everyone says linux machines can run for years without reboots
<stlsaint> true
<geirha> Though you'll generally want to reboot Ubuntu several times a year
<geirha> There'll be the occational security fix for the kernel, which currently requires a reboot
<upalipsu> correct me if i'm wrong, but linux seems to have a much closer relationship to the actual hardware and utalization of that hardware to it's fullest abilities than the other main contending os's
<stlsaint> upalipsu: yes and no
<stlsaint> linux doesn't read a harddrive better than windows exactly
<geirha> The biggest drawback for linux is graphics drivers. The biggest manufacturers; nvidia and amd, provide really buggy drivers for linux unfortunately
<geirha> Though the current work Valve is doing, might have the side-effect of more stable drivers
<upalipsu> Yeah, I have a 9800gtx and upon clean installing ubuntu I was forced to get some updates in the low graphics environment, or terminal
<upalipsu> what's valve currently up to?
<geirha> porting steam to Ubuntu
<upalipsu> Woo
<upalipsu> They're quite the company, do you know they have no hierarchy in their workforce?
<stlsaint> upalipsu: though you have the option of using a generic driver or proprietary one
<geirha> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/
<geirha> Well, sometimes you don't have an option
<stlsaint> aye
<stlsaint> card and all
<upalipsu> very interesting
<upalipsu> good read, thank you
<stlsaint> upalipsu: what brings you to linux?
<upalipsu> I've had it with windows. Ran killdisk and fresh installed ubuntu
<upalipsu> figured, heck, brave new world
<stlsaint> wow, removed windows altogether?
<upalipsu> yeah
<stlsaint> upalipsu: you do know there are some things you wont be able to do fully in windows....mainly itunes :\
<stlsaint> s/windows/linux/g
<upalipsu> heh, i never enjoyed itunes much anyway
<stlsaint> upalipsu: take a look into setting up virtual machines also. Lots of testing you can do with different distros, commands, etc without harming your host
<geirha> LFS is a really good learning experience. Guides you through the process of making your own linux distro, step by step
<stlsaint> geirha: oh geez, your talking a life long task there lol
<stlsaint> Vampy: what was your question
<geirha> Yeah, it sure is time consuming
<upalipsu> LFS
<stlsaint> geirha: i started it long time ago and just got winded within two days lol
<stlsaint> upalipsu: LFS==Linux From Scratch
<upalipsu> ah
<upalipsu> looked up s/windows/linux/g
<stlsaint> upalipsu: goest through the building of a linux system from scratch...LITERALLY....ground up
<geirha> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<stlsaint> upalipsu: lol
<stlsaint> no no
<geirha> Takes a lot of time to go through, but you learn how pieces fit together
<stlsaint> upalipsu: that is apart of a command used to remove one string and replace it with another
<upalipsu> oh lol
<upalipsu> hey, I took a c++ class and dreded it, is linux any better than that horrid  program?
<geirha> open a terminal and run    echo 'something windows something'
<geirha> then run   echo 'something windows something' | sed 's/windows/linux/g'
<Vampy> cn someone help me chek my master.cf and main.cf files.. i'm gettin error im not sure how to fix, heres the paste paste.ubuntu.com/1140194 and 114019
<geirha> 114019 doesn't seem related to 1140194
<Vampy> i'm also using Flurdy's Email Server Setup from here http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<Vampy> 1140195 sorry
<Vampy> thos are my master and main cfs for postfix
<stlsaint> Vampy: mail issue?
<Vampy> yea
<upalipsu> tried the echo 'alphabet windows youtube' | sed 's/windows/inux/g' and it said aphabet linux youtube haha
<Vampy> sorry i just realized i was postin in the wrong channel stl
<stlsaint> Vampy: no this is right channel
<stlsaint> upalipsu: LOL, leave s/windows/linux/g alone
<Vampy> ok good
<stlsaint> geirha: shame on you :P
<stlsaint> Vampy: what errors are you getting?
<Vampy> unused parameter error
<Vampy> and alot of them :(
<Vampy> this is my first server setup.
<Vampy> wait. this is my first linux server setup
<upalipsu> so the 's' and 'g' are like brackets
<upalipsu> there's no manual entry for s or g
<stlsaint> Vampy: have you tried postconf -nf
<Vampy> paste.ubuntu.com/1140168
<Vampy> i beliee that is just -n
<geirha> upalipsu: http://xrl.us/sedintro#uh-0 is a good introduction to sed
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-11
<stlsaint> Vampy: my destination?
<stlsaint> no value needed there?
<Vampy> according to Flurdy's howto, i didnt seem to have one
<stlsaint> may be where issue lies
<stlsaint> one sec
<Vampy> sure
<stlsaint> Vampy: you using virtual domains?
<Vampy> stlsaint, would like to, yes
<stlsaint> Vampy: but you are not right now?
<Vampy> if i have followed the howto correctly, i SHOULD be using VD"s
<Vampy> as for what i'm using right now, i'm a little lost and a tad confused.
<stlsaint> Vampy: ubuntu 12.04?
<Vampy> yes
<Vampy> i have 2 server, one will host business email, and HOPEFULLY personal email.
<Vampy> then the other will host websites.
<stlsaint> im thinking you need a destination parameter
<upalipsu> thank you geirha, this is a good read
<stlsaint> Vampy: im almost positive *something* should be there
<stlsaint> Vampy: around the lines of: mydestination = server1.example.com, example.com, localhost.example.com, localhost
<Vampy> common sense said the same to me..
<Vampy> so if the server name is "vampsmailserv1" i'd need mydestination = server1.vampsmailserv.com?
<stlsaint> no
<stlsaint> just vampsmailserv1
<stlsaint> .whatever
<stlsaint> until you start getting subdomains or virtual sites ran
<stlsaint> Steve_B: o/
<Steve_B> stlsaint: Yes
<stlsaint> Steve_B: hello
<Steve_B> stlsaint: why hello there
<Vampy> ok, stlsaint gimme a sec here i need to change out keyboard. the one i got on the server has too many small key for my larger fingers.
<Vampy> ok stlsaint.. i'm back
<Vampy> so the mydestination should read just (servername) would localhost be good or bad to enter?
<upalipsu> when you echo day | s/day/night/ it returns-    bash: s/day/night/: No such file or directory
<Vampy> stlsaint, ubuntu.pastebin.com/1140256 is the output from postfix restart
<jake_> hello.  i am trying to get a netgear wnda3100v2 to work on ubuntu 12.04lts 32 bit.  i have followed instructiond provided at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1964173 all the way down to the last post of the first page.  typing iwconfig into terminal gives back lo      no wireless extensions.   eth0        no wireless extensions.  any thoughts on what i may have done wrong?
<stlsaint> Vampy: please use correct site
<stlsaint> ubuntu.pastebin.com is not correct
<stlsaint> either ubuntu.paste or pastebin.com?
<Vampy> paste.ubuntu.com/1140256 sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> s/ubuntu.paste/paste.ubuntu
<upalipsu> haha
<stlsaint> Vampy: ok so does your mail server work now?
<stlsaint> JoseeAntonioR: thanks
 * stlsaint used debian :P
<stlsaint> paste site
<stlsaint> jake_: one sec
<Vampy> i cant restart postfix without all those error
<stlsaint> Vampy: what errors? your paste just showed it started just fine
<stlsaint> jake_: ouch, seems you picked a headache of a card lol
<stlsaint> jake_: how experienced are you with linux?
<stlsaint> jake_: i ask because it seems the fix (or potential attempts at a fix) are a bit advanced
<Vampy> stlsaint, at the end of the restart it does say [ok]
<jake_> not experienced at all
<stlsaint> Vampy: did it say ok before also?
<Vampy> cant see back that far
<Vampy> even with shift+pgup
<stlsaint> Vampy: what command are you using to start
<Vampy> service postfix restart was the last
<Vampy> should i service postfix stop then service postfix start?
<stlsaint> service postfix restart 2&<1 | tee postfix_start.log
<stlsaint> hrm, wonder if im missing a switch in there
<Vampy> now look at that log file i just made right?
<Vampy> and there is nothing in that log file.
<stlsaint> Vampy: lol i missed switch, one sec
<Vampy> sure
<stlsaint> Vampy: nope, had wrong command
<stlsaint> Vampy: do instead:
<stlsaint> service postfix restart 2<&1 | tee postfix_start.log
<stlsaint> Vampy: look through that log with less
<stlsaint> cat postfix_start.log | less
<stlsaint> jake_: i can provide a guide on the issue but i must leave in 5 mins
<stlsaint> jake_: will be back in about two hours and can help then but not atm
<stlsaint> jake_: the fix was only working via a 64bit install but your on 32 so try this one: http://polach.cc/broadcom-wifi-adapter-wpa-access-fix-on-ubuntu-ii
<stlsaint> Vampy: ??
<jake_> ok, ill give that one a go
<stlsaint> jake_: please take note of what you are doing if need to reverse process
<jake_> ok
<stlsaint> Vampy: anything?
<stlsaint> bbiaf
<upalipsu> thanks for all the help stlsaint and geirha
<stlsaint> upalipsu: np
<stlsaint> Vampy: did you get all setup ?
<jake_> i now have a netgear genie on my screen, but it cant find the usb adapter
<jake_> are you back, stlsaint?
<holstein> jake_: i have had decent luck with the gui for ndiswrapper
<jake_> there is a gui?
<holstein> gtk-ndis i think it is
<holstein> jake_: used to be under the system menu, back when menus were still around... it was called "windows wirelees drivers" or something like that
<jake_> i have a thing on the bar on the side called windows wireless drivers, it brings up a thing titled wireless network drivers
<holstein> jake_: that sounds right... i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/#Installing_Windows_driver_using_ndisgtk_.28ndiswrapper_graphical_interface.29
<holstein> sorry for the nasty link...
<jake_> says currently installed drivers: bcmn43xx32 hardware present: yes
<holstein> http://tinyurl.com/bvqhfen
<holstein> heres screenies of the tool im thinking of http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/46385/ ...pretty sure you are in the right place
<holstein> i used to have a card that i just never could use otherwise... had to use the windows driver
<jake_> yeah, thats what it looks like
<jake_> i hit a snag at 3.5 from that link you sent
<jake_> i type in sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and it returns FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<holstein> jake_: these are all out-dated id say.... just point the GUI to the driver you know works, and see what happends
<holstein> happens*
<jake_> it gives the same error
<holstein> it?
<jake_> the gui
<holstein> jake_: i literally pointed the GUI to the driver and it started working... are you sure you have the proper driver?
<jake_> i think it is the right one.  the gui says "Module could not be loaded.  Error was: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  Is the ndiswrapper module installed?"
<holstein> jake_: i would load it up in windows if you have it around, and make sure... or grab it from a windows install where you know its working
<holstein> OR, just try again from the site, and confirm... or grab a few and try them
<holstein> i remember seeing errors til i found the right driver
<kannudo> is there a way to burn the latest version of ubuntu onto a single CD? the iso for it is 701 MB and as far as i know cd's only go to 700 MB...
<jake_> i believe i have the usb adapter working, but it cannot connect, its acting like the password is bad
<Vampy> stlsaint, sorry bout that, i had to step away for a bit,
<Vampy> stlsaint, i'm still getting server config error when i telnet in on 25 when doing RCPT TO:blah
<Vampy> kannudo most standard cd at 700 will allow you to burn the ubuntu iso. i've not had an problems do such.
<stlsaint> Vampy: different errors?
<Vampy> stlsaint, doesnt seem to be
<Vampy> stlsaint, almost wish there was a different howto/tut on email server setup. this one seems to be a bit wordy, and not so much for the beginner
<stlsaint> Vampy: there is
<Vampy> stlsaint, happen to have the URL for it?
<Vampy> these servers will not be production until i know the mail system is set properly
<stlsaint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<stlsaint> thats one
<stlsaint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<stlsaint> ^^ postfix
<Vampy> both pages are loaded... looking thru them now
<Vampy> which MDA would you suggest?
<Vampy> stlsaint, if i want a system to "host" multple email domains (ie mail.example.com mail.burgerbarn.com mail.guns4celery.com) this would be virtual host/domains correct?
<pecc> yo o/ tried out Disk Usage Analyser but it's lying to me... there's no way in hell my main drive capacity is ~200 GB
<pecc> "Total filesystem capacity" that is...?
<Vampy> pecc: what are you tryin to find out?
<pecc> just my main drive capacity/usage, without all the extra I have connected via USB
<pecc> so I disconnected my HDD reader and bam the readings are way more sensible
<pecc> but what I'd like to know is, how do I make DUA read only my main drive and ignore the other drives without having to manually disconnect them every time?
<Vampy> have you looked through the options to see if u can tell it which drives to look for and report on?
<Vampy> ^^ would be if your using the GUI DUA
<pecc> hmmmm alright there are options then... I didn't have it fully open so I had missed those
<pecc> will look
<pecc> alright, found it, 30 GB sounds way more reasonable
<pecc> thanks o/
<Vampy> no prob
<Vampy> stlsaint, i believe im gonna try those ubuntu community setups instead of flurdy's setup, will give this a break for the night, 3 days of working with no positive results tends to wear the nerves thin lol
<Vampy> i'll hop in tomorrow if i run in to any problems or if things work, i do apprecaite all the help.
<pecc> ok back for more... did sudo apt-get update... finishes with "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<pecc> second update returns the same error
<yam_> whats LAMP? is it software for proxy hosting?
<bioterror> !lamp | yam_
<ubot2> yam_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yam_> Thanks ubot :)
<stlsaint> pecc: well we need the full error
<pecc> Reading package lists... Done
<pecc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<pecc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://repository.spotify.com/ stable/non-free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<pecc> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<stlsaint> funny im having a similar issue cept yours should be pretty easy to fix
<stlsaint> pecc: edited your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove duplicate entries.
<pecc> omg I rememberes how to prompt gedit \o/
<pecc> hmmm there is no duplicate involving http://repository.spotify.com/ stable õ.õ
<pecc> and the other duplicate is commented out?
<stlsaint> pecc: also check your sources.list.d/
<pecc> it's empty?
<stlsaint> pecc: it could also be under /var/lib/apt/lists
<Player> hi everyone
<pecc> hmm it's a directory, what command should I use?
<pecc> stlsaint?
<Minks> hey there ???
<Minks> nyone there ??
<Minks> hellooo ??
<Minks> hey...
<Minks> ms_daisy
<ms_daisy> you made it! \o/  Just ask your question and someone will answer if they can help.
<Minks> I am having problems with my Ubuntu installation...
<Minks> I've just installed ubuntu 12.04...
<Minks> alongside Windows 7...
<Minks> But now I am unable to boot inside Win 7
<Minks> I cant figure out the prob...
<wilee-nilee> Minks, have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<Minks> Can someone help me out please....
<Minks> Ya I did that...
<ms_daisy> Did you defragment before you installed Ubuntu?
<Minks> Still without luck !!
<wilee-nilee> Minks, did you remove the boot partition from windows or resize it with the ubuntu install?
<Minks> I made a seperate partition of around 10GB in Windows 7 for ubuntu...
<wilee-nilee> Minks, this was a ubuntu install from windows a wubi
<Minks> I believe I did not do that...
<Minks> No no...
<Minks> I downloaded it from the Ubuntu website,
<Minks> burned it into a cd
<Minks> and then went on with the installation...
<wilee-nilee> the made a partition in windows is a bit confusing windows does not make ext type partitions
<wilee-nilee> Did you remove a partition in widows?
<Minks> Ya but then I formated it into ext 4 while installing Ubuntu...
<Minks> I am a very basic begginer in Ubuntu guys...
<stlsaint> Minks: im going to give you a link to a script, download and run the script, then paste the output of the RESULTS.txt file into paste.ubuntu.com and then give the url here
<stlsaint> Minks: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<wilee-nilee> Minks, Ah, so there was a unallocated space for ubuntu how did you have the unallocated
<wilee-nilee> viva the bootscript it can actually be installed it is in gthe repos and then run.
<Minks> wilee-nilee I didnt get u ??
<stlsaint> wilee-nilee: im on debian ;)
<Minks> I am sorry but bootinfo script is not running on my Ubuntu installation...
<Minks> I am getting error messages " No such directory " !!
<stlsaint> Minks: what command are you running
<Minks> sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<stlsaint> Minks: did you download to the desktop or the downloads folder??
<Minks> I downloaded it to the downloads folder then for my my convinience I copied it to my desktop...
<stlsaint> Minks: not sure what is going on but run command
<stlsaint> cd Desktop
<stlsaint> sudo bash boot_info_script.sh
<Minks> still the error message " No such directory "
<Minks> saurabh@saurabh-Studio-1555:~$ cd Desktop saurabh@saurabh-Studio-1555:~/Desktop$ sudo bash boot_info_script.sh [sudo] password for saurabh:  bash: boot_info_script.sh: No such file or directory saurabh@saurabh-Studio-1555:~/Desktop$
<Minks> Can u tell me the exact command if I downloaded it to the downloads folder ??
<stlsaint> Minks: instead of changing into desktop then go into the downloads folder
<stlsaint> if you are still in the desktop folder than enter command: cd ../Downloads
<stlsaint> then run bash command.
<Minks> I am still getting the same error messages !!
<Minks> Any other way to check out the partiton drives ??
<stlsaint> Minks: did you download the file?
<Minks> ya...
<Minks> It is showing in my downloads folder...
<stlsaint> Minks: what is the externsion on it
<stlsaint> extension on it
<Minks> .tar.gz
<Minks> bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz
<Minks> this is the full name....
<stlsaint> >.<
<stlsaint> tar -xvvf bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz
<Minks> ??
<stlsaint> Minks: right click the tar file and select to extract it.
<stlsaint> then the bash command will work
<Minks> I did that already...
<Minks> I extracted it in the same downloads folder...
<stlsaint> Minks: so it is there
<stlsaint> nevermind
<stlsaint> just install it omg
<stlsaint> enter command:
<stlsaint> sudo apt-get install boot-info-script
<Minks> ya done with that...
<stlsaint> Minks: the file came out wrong i see
<Minks> nw ??
<stlsaint> Minks: wasnt your fault.
<Minks> Ohk !!
<stlsaint> Minks: the file name is bootinfoscript....so run command in the Downloads folder...or wherever you installed it: sudo bootinfoscript
<stlsaint> Minks: you should see it run and it will show where it put the output data
<stlsaint> Minks: did it run?
<Minks> ya got the results.txt file...
<Minks> :)
<Minks> shall I paste the contents of the same here ??
<stlsaint> did it say it put it in /root/
<stlsaint> oh no
<stlsaint> paste.ubuntu.com
<stlsaint> then give the url here after you paste
<Minks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1141682/
<Minks> there u go...
<stlsaint> Minks: were you trying to remove windows?
<Minks> No no  not at all...
<stlsaint> ...
<stlsaint> one sec
<Minks> ok...
<stlsaint> Minks: well, as i suspected it looks like you erased windows
<Minks> OMG !!!
<stlsaint> Minks: but you now have linux :D
<Minks> Anyway I can get it repaired ??
<stlsaint> Minks: repaired no....reinstalled yes
<Minks> I was trying to dual boot it...
<Calahan_> histo, any tips or tutorials how can I create user who can only sftp to certain folder and prevent him from being able to use ssh. Thanks in advance!
<stlsaint> you have a recovery partition on your drive.
<stlsaint> Calahan_: you mean a remote user who can only enter a server via sftp folder?
<stlsaint> Minks: bad news also is if you do a re-install your going to wipe your other partitions
<ms_daisy> Minks, if you reinstall windows, I suggest you take a look at this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<stlsaint> Minks: so films, misc and anything else will be wiped
<Calahan_> stlsaint i mean user who can connect with sftp and is restricted to for examle folder /test only and cannot use ssh access
<Minks> OMG !!!
<ms_daisy> back it up now Minks . Do you know how to do that?
<Minks> So there is no ohter way by which I can get my windows back even if it has to be via reinstalling wthout effecting my other drives ??
<stlsaint> Minks: well thats if you use the recovery partition
<Minks> I dont have that much of a memory space to back up all my data !!
<ms_daisy> Do you have some recovery CDs of Windows Minks ?
<stlsaint> Minks: cds will prevent you from losing it all if you choose another partition
<Minks> Aaaannnnn I am afraid I dont....
<stlsaint> Minks: if you can get official re-install cd's then you can use them cd's to tell windows to install over the linux partition not touching your other partitions...
<Minks> Only I have the DVDs that came alongside with my laptop...
<stlsaint> Minks: oh
<stlsaint> Minks: check those DVD's maybe a reinstall disk is amongst them
<ms_daisy> You have options to backup your existing data Minks .  You could upload it to a cloud-based service like amazon.
<Minks> I have a original Win 7 DVD with me...
<stlsaint> Calahan_: oh yea thats easy, one esc
<nothingspecial> Minks before you do anything, get a hard drive or some dvds or whatever and back your stuff up
<Minks> Okeys...
<Minks> Will an original WIn 7 DVD help me reinstall windows over Linux ??
<nothingspecial> Minks: if you start messing about with recovery tools you stand a chance of loosing the lot
<stlsaint> Calahan_: maybe this can get you started
<Minks> Without touching the other drives ??
<Calahan_> stlsaint yes plz lin it
<Calahan_> *link
<stlsaint> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/rhel-centos-linux-install-configure-rssh-shell.html
<stlsaint> Minks: yea it should
<nothingspecial> Minks: yes
<stlsaint> Minks: but again IF you go touching the RECOVERY partition then you run a major risk (if not an absolute risk) of wiping the entire drive
<Minks> Okay !! Then ow do I go about it ??
<stlsaint> Minks: Get the win7 dvd installer
<Minks> No I wont touch the recovery partition...
<stlsaint> Minks: take your time here and do some very thorough research seeing as a lack of it got you in this in the first place
<ms_daisy> +1
<Minks> Ya...
<Minks> Thank for the tip man...
<Minks> :)
<Minks> thankx...
<stlsaint> Minks: if you have a external hard drive then use it, or borrow one from a friend. After everything is backed up you can then use the RECOVERY and get a fresh start
<stlsaint> the recovery will wipe all paritions but you will get a change to start over and layout your drive in a solid way
<Calahan_> stlsaint ok thanks i'll look into rssh
<Minks> I think I dont need to use the recovery partition partion if I intent to reinstall windows 7 in the first place over linux ??
<ms_daisy> The recovery partition will replace windows over the whole drive I believe.
<stlsaint> ms_daisy: yes it will
<stlsaint> Minks: in that case, no you do not need to touch recovery
<Minks> Now I think I shall go for the normal installation of windows 7 ??
<Minks> Or is there anything else I should do ??
<stlsaint> pray :D
<ms_daisy> But you're backing up your data first, right Minks ?
<Minks> :P In these moments... !!!
<Minks> I am afraid I wont be able be able to back up all my data coz I have an external HDD but even that is almst full !!
<ms_daisy> Use a cloud service. Borrow an external HDD from a friend. Use DVDs. There are options Minks
<ms_daisy> But once it's gone, it's gone.
<Minks> Ya I knw !! :(
<Minks> Nyways I'll back it up...
<ms_daisy> yay!
<ms_daisy> Good call.
<Minks> And then go ahead with the installation of Win 7 with a dvd hoping it'll not effect my other HDD partitions !!
<ms_daisy> It will. Windows installs on an entire hard drive.
<Minks> Oh !!
<Minks> Nyways thanku so much for your help ms_daisy
<Minks> :)
<Minks> really appretiate it...
<ms_daisy> good luck Minks . Make sure to do all the research and go slow for the best results.
<Minks> Ya...
<Minks> Thankx buddy...
<stlsaint> Minks: dropbox is your friend:
<Minks> :)
<Minks> Oh ya dropbox...
 * stlsaint uses 102GB for $10 a month
<Minks> Almst forgot about it !!
<Minks> Nice...
<stlsaint> all my computers and servers could crash and i wouldn't miss a beat. Multiple cloud providers for storage FTW!!!
<Calahan_> stlsaint i seem to can't jail user with /usr/bin/rssh, not sure what i doing wrong :(  either user can browse everywhere or cant log at all wtih sftp
<Calahan_> if i get it right i set jail in /etc/rssh.conf
<upalipsu> hello
<stlsaint> upalipsu: hello
<stlsaint> Calahan: what setup are you using?
<Calahan> stlsaint well i'm obviously too lame to set up properly chroot for rssh
<Calahan> I try this post and it did work with small modification http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<Calahan> but it is not using rssh
<Calahan> anyhow big thanks
<Calahan> i sometimes have to work with russian language files, i basicly see only some alien language like this ŠŠ¾Š¹ Ń ŃŠµŠ½ŃŃ 2 Š ŠµŠ²Š°Š½Ń, is there any way to see Cyrillic in ubuntu file system?
<Calahan> any tips for this matter?
<stlsaint> Calahan: use google translate site
<Calahan> you cannot translate that
<Calahan> i mean its not issue of translating
<Calahan> i don't know maybe have to use convmv
<Calahan> have to go now see you tomorrow
<Cowadlina> Can anybody tell me how to set up 'push to talk' key in TS3 please<
<Cowadlina> it basicaly wont record any key I press
<basil60> Hi wondering if anyone can provide advice on why my server (124.254.81.40) appears to work when I run tests across the web, but doesn't serve any pages? It's running on ubuntu 11.04
<upalipsu> hi again
<upalipsu> I'm having an issue with installing windows on my hdd, I tried to see if I could get windows vista to make a partition during the setup and it needs to be formatted on NTFS, can I run windows virtually?
<upalipsu> scratch that, I'm gonna try to stay mainly on linux
<upalipsu>  stlsaint, i have a question relating to ubuntu and it's theoretical abilities
<upalipsu> is it possible, once fammilar with the linux language, to customize and run any program you wish? I hope to one day have a set up with corel painter and a fully functioning cintiq running alongside a laptop. Do you believe this is possible?
<stlsaint> upalipsu: anything is possible
<stlsaint> learn the kernel and drivers well enough :D
<stlsaint> and some bash, C++, python, perl and maybe even the D language ;)
<upalipsu> Woah, that's quite a list. Challenge accepted.
<upalipsu> may I ask where a good place to start is?
<stlsaint> bash
<upalipsu> Thanks :)
<upalipsu> question- for bash
<upalipsu> #!/bin/bash         is this line required for working with bash?
<stlsaint> upalipsu: that is called the shebang, shows what to use when running the script
<upalipsu> shebang
<upalipsu> what does it show?
<upalipsu> does it visualize a directory?
<stlsaint> upalipsu: bin/bash is your default shell
<upalipsu> so bash is a GNU Bourne-Again SHell
<stlsaint> not a directory, binary
<upalipsu> no man entry for GNU
<upalipsu> what's a Shell?
<upalipsu> I got it, a CLI program
<upalipsu> http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/a/desktop11.htm   reading this
<stlsaint> upalipsu: here is a program a couple of us on the team work on: https://launchpad.net/clicompanion/
<stlsaint> upalipsu: follow instructions on page to install from ppa
<stlsaint> newest code
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-12
<upalipsu> thank you
<upalipsu> i'll try terminal install
<upalipsu> software sorces?
<upalipsu> is this the ubuntu software center?
<upalipsu> wait, i got this
<upalipsu> ok, i'm having some trouble installing this
<holstein> upalipsu: what?
<upalipsu> i have to add ppa:clicompanion-devs/clicompanion-nightlies to my system's Software Sources
<holstein> upalipsu: you add the ppa source.. then you update the package list, and install
<holstein> upalipsu: where are you in the process?
<upalipsu> i have the terminal open
<holstein> upalipsu: cool... what have you done?
<upalipsu> sudo -apt-add-repository
<upalipsu> sudo add-apt-repository
<holstein> and? errors?
<upalipsu> and replace the rest with the ppa location
<holstein> upalipsu: in the terminal, you can use tab to auto-complete
<holstein> then, you know the command you are trying to run will do something
<holstein> otherwise, you can typo for a long time
<upalipsu> tab, alright
<upalipsu> looks like a nice list of places
<upalipsu> so i can use any of those?
<holstein> upalipsu: you can literally copy and paste the commands from that link stlsaint gave you
<upalipsu> do i want the deb or the deb-src?
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clicompanion-devs/clicompanion-nightlies
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install clicompanion
<holstein> upalipsu: you want to just run that command
<upalipsu> alright, thank you
<holstein> upalipsu: the first one adds the source... with the clicompanion in it
<holstein> upalipsu: the 2nd updates your list.. and the 3rd installs it
<upalipsu> i've tried the command 3 times and it says cannot access PPA, please check your internet connection
<holstein> upalipsu: are you online?
<upalipsu> yes
<upalipsu> i got it
<upalipsu> not sure what was up with that
<upalipsu> alright, in business
<holstein> well, i find it helpful to go ahead and assume its my own fault
<upalipsu> clicompation up
<upalipsu> no no
<holstein> no no?
<upalipsu> it was my fault
<holstein> cool :)
<upalipsu> :)
<upalipsu> alright, got the CLI open
<upalipsu> I'm a level 1 beginner btw, one class in c++ with some hello world
<upalipsu> so the cli companion is a way to store long lists of code?
<upalipsu> oh i see, it's a terminal stand-in
<upalipsu> designed to be more user friendly
<upalipsu> terminal with notes
<stlsaint> upalipsu: really meant to aid in remember logn commands and storing commands you come across
<stlsaint> for beginners to command interface
<upalipsu> is it possible to add comments in the terminal for description?
<upalipsu> like the // in C++?
<upalipsu> i see it's in the add feature
<stlsaint> yea
<upalipsu> alright
<upalipsu> got a good question
<upalipsu> so I saw that weather indicator's sunset/sunrise times were WAY off
<upalipsu> I did a search and found that it's an issue of using a ppa
<upalipsu> so i tested out my sudo apt-get-repository and apt-get update / apt-get install .. ect
<upalipsu> and it ran very nicely
<upalipsu> however the times are still incorrect
<upalipsu> https://answers.launchpad.net/weather-indicator/+question/163838
<stlsaint>  /whois upalipsu
<stlsaint> lol
<upalipsu> upalipsu means wishing to learn
<upalipsu>  /whois upalipsu
<upalipsu> hmm..
<philballew> Best tool to make a custom Ubuntu iso?
<philballew> found it!
<philballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<upalipsu> would you reccommend installing KDE desktop on ubuntu for beginners?
<Unit193> If the beginner wanted KDE, I'd say Kubuntu.
<philballew> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<upalipsu> thank you
<upalipsu> now, from what i read it seems Kubuntu is linux with a skin that's easier to navigate
<philballew> upalipsu, well It's ubuntu with a different desktop shell/environment then the default one Ubuntu ships with. So it's all the parts of Ubuntu that are not graphical and they add their own desktop on top.
<philballew> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<philballew> upalipsu, you know what I mean?
<upalipsu> philballew, i'm beginning to understand. It's ubuntu with more of the unseen come to light
<upalipsu> philballew, when you install it on your computer, is it like switching html themes? all the data is kept the same but with a different layout?
<philballew> upalipsu, Its like ubuntu with a different desktop environment and different application.
<upalipsu> philballew, thank you :)
<Vampy> ok guys.. ive followed the postfix setup on ubuntu community, and i get 2 error on postfix reload.2 warning for unused params on for security option in tls and tls cert file
<Vampy> the output of restart to postfix is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142348 if someone could look to see where my error might be i'd apprecaite it
<phillw> Vampy: that post is not a lot of help, it states the shutdown was okay, and the start was.
<Vampy> phillw, ok what do you need to help
<phillw> Vampy: the errors.... (05:01:38) Vampy: ok guys.. ive followed the postfix setup on ubuntu community, and i get 2 error on postfix reload.2 warning for unused params on for security option in tls and tls cert file
<phillw> it is those errors that must be reported.
<Vampy> first error reads : warning etc/postfix/main.cf : unused parameter smptd_sasl_secutiry+options=noanonymous
<Vampy> + = _
<Vampy> wow ya.. i misspelled a ton there..
<phillw> Vampy: My reccomemdation is to raise a bug report. But you will have to provide all the details. If you do not provide them, it will be marked as 'incomplete'.
<Vampy> so im understanding correctly, youre sayin that i need to file a bug report becuase there's no others with this same problem and ubuntu can look it over and see what problems made exist
<phillw> Vampy: yes. There is always a first person to report a bug. What is at question is it a standard ubuntu application that 'we' look after, or are you following a set of instructions that are not ubuntu based.
<Vampy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix using this guide as suggested by stlsaint
<phillw> Vampy: in that case, as it a community doc, file a bug. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities#Bugs
<Vampy> will do thanks phillw
<phillw> Vampy: we rely on you good people to let us know about them.
<philballew> filing a bug is always a good thing
<phillw> philballew: as we both know, a good bug report is one of best methods of improvement.
<phillw> btw, hi philballew, long time no chat :)
<philballew> agreed. Its better to sort out duplicates then not get any bug reports ever. Its always nice to help out with bugs to! It's nice to see your on here again. Everything doing well?
<phillw> philballew: I'm tied up with several things, between the complete overhaul of QA web-site, new Qa testing stuff coming in, what Lubuntu is at along with looking after the VM's for various F/OSS projects... I'm doing well.
<philballew> Lubuntu doing good these days phillw ?
<phillw> philballew: I don't suppose you have a couple of devs (coders) toy can pull out of the 'rabbits hat'?
<phillw> lubuntu is doing well, we seem to have, by default, to be the last place for ppc arch.
<phillw> It also seems for some stupid reason that lubuntu also holds the one person who that can do amd64+mac testing.... surely fior
<phillw> for God, there are others with that kit?
<philballew> phillw, I wish. I run lubuntu on my ppc. As well as 3 other comps. What kinda dev work you looking for?
<phillw> philballew: I'm also admin for SII, they are at the stage to release a beta for SpeechControl, but they do not have enough people to deal with bugs and fi
<phillw> fixing them
<phillw> A classic statement of "chicken and egg"
<phillw> ppc seems to be covered, it is amd64+mac I struggle for. for the generic QA testing, SII is an F/OSS project that I care about/
<philballew> Im to much of a crappy programer to help
<philballew> but im taking classes currently.
<phillw> philballew: you may be able to help in bug triaging?
<philballew> Whats that involve?
<phillw> exactly that..
<philballew> Is this lubuntu or ubuntu bugs?
<phillw> philballew: for all bugs
<philballew> ah, yeah. I should help with that. i am really bad at programing though
<phillw> philballew: get involved with QA .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<philballew> hello ashickur-noor
<Vampy> hey just curious on this, is it possible to after intial setup to config/install/setup a server thru ssh with no problems?
<Sidewinder1> Vampy, I've never done it; not even close but I don't see why not. If you get no responses here, perhaps try in #ubuntu or, I thing there is a #server channel as well.
<Vampy> sidewrinder1 : ok thanks, i'm workin on a pxe install server, and the keyboard and location of the "server" are a bit out of place, so i thought if SSH would work, then i'd do it that way
<Vampy> and by doing it with SSH i can C&P commands much easier :D
<Vampy> Sidewrinder1 i use a router for DHCP and want to know if i need to setup the pxe install with DHCP or how i would work around that.
<Sidewinder1> Vampy, That's way, way beyond my abilities, sorry. I'm sure those in #ubuntu would be more than willing to assist you.
<Sidewinder1> I'm lucky if I can type.. ;-)
<Vampy> Sidewinder1, not a prob, thanks for at least tryin, and i totally understand the typing, i get more typoes here in IRC then in CLI
<Vampy> its a shame that stlsaint isnt around.. they have been very helpful while i'm learning and gettin things setup for servers..
<Sidewinder1> Vampy, It's kinda' funny; I started IRC long, long ago; primarily to sharpen my typing.. Am still failing miserably. :-(
<Vampy> Sidewinder1, lol, yea you would think that IRC would help improve typing skills, and more the longer you are on it. but some of US just have that gene that doesnt allow for good typing
<Sidewinder1> I just don't have the patience to practice 'touch-typing'.
<Vampy> are you referin to using a virtual keyboard or any keyboard?
<Vampy> wow, finally made it past grub install.. wow that too way to long
<Sidewinder1> Just a regular, run-o-the-mill keyboard. What I mean is that I must look at the bloody thing.. :(
<Sidewinder1> Other wise ot looks like this: jifo urivf
<Vampy> oh you mean sightless typing.. lookin at the screen instead of the keyboard
<Sidewinder1> Yes.
<Vampy> lol
<Sidewinder1> And, don't forget, if you've got plenty of time, http://ubuntuforums.org/ is a great resource; lotsa good folks there.
<Vampy> side is a router considered a dhcp server ?
<Sidewinder1> In a way, sorta', I guess as it does deal with domain to IP conversions..
<Sidewinder1> I think mine is configured to point at my ISP's DNS Servers, I think..
<Vampy> ok, cause i'm tryin to setup a PXE server and wasnt sure if i need to install the DHCP to that server or use the router as dhcp. as i know i need to have the pxelinux.0 and next-server statements
<Sidewinder1> I don't know, sorry. :-(
<Vampy> lookin for server junkies is the setup on Ubuntu Community for PXE install for 9.10 the same process on 12.04LTS?
<holstein> Vampy: i would refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer ..though i cant say i have first hand experience
<Vampy> holstein, which is what im lookin at the article states 9.10 karmi
<pointexta> hello - need help with exaile & exfalso
<holstein> Vampy: nothing there looks like anything i wouldnt try with 12.04, but i dont know enough to comment educatedly... you tried the server channel? what are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Yes, I suggested #server to Vampy, earlier today. It can be somewhat 'sparse', in there, I know.
<Guest2261> Hello guys i gota ask can i put grub on usb flash then when i boot from usb it boots linux and without usb it boot windows(clasical bootloader not grub)
<geirha> Short answer: yes
<geirha> Long answer: Someone else'll have to do that one, because I'm going to bed
<Guest2261> OK i know how to do this i just wanted to know will it work if grub and ubuntu aren't on same drive.
<geirha> Yes, grub has no problem with that.
<Guest2261> OK. Thanks so much...
<Vampy> holstein, Sidewinder1 im not a linux expert so i tend to stay out of #server as they seem to expect u to know aot more
<Sidewinder1> Vampy, I think that you'll find that 'most' are very understanding and helpful as they realize, we all had to start somewhere. Those that treat you in a disrespectful manner, if reported, will be chastised; that's a guarantee!
<histo> Vampy: should be the same setup
<Vampy> histo, between 11.10 and 12.04?
<histo> Vampy: the instructions on that page are for 10.04 but it's the same basic idea tftp etc...
<Vampy> ok thanks
<histo> Vampy: is there a reason you want to do a pxe install?
<Vampy> histo : i'm doing a pxe boot install server.. that way i dont have to hunt for cds or iso images
<histo> Vampy: yeah, I just usually use a thumb drive with the mini.iso and do a net install
<histo> Vampy: Have never setup a PXE server myself but the process looks pretty straight forward.
<Vampy> histo, 2 of my towers dont have the BIOS option for usb boot
<histo> Vampy: are you sure they can PXE boot?
<Vampy> histo, most i've asked bout a pxe install server is very straightforward and simple.
<Vampy> histo, yes sir. buth have pxe in the bios
<histo> Vampy: trying to find you some better docs if you have issues
<Vampy> histo, i've used MS servers and have a good undestanding of them, but the flexibilty isnt there, linux however seem to be very flexible and rapidly growing so i thought i would learn some basic server setups
<histo> Vampy: what distro are you using on the pxe server?
<Vampy> histo ubuntu
<stlsaint> Vampy: welcome back
<Vampy> stlsaint, thanks man, you too
 * stlsaint never leaves so never a welcome back ;)
<Vampy> stlsaint, it appears that the postconf issues i was dealing with may be a bug, so i'm going to sumbit it and see what happens.
<stlsaint> ah ok
<Vampy> if nothing else.. i can step back to 11.10 for email server until something comes about
<Vampy> but in the mist of it all i decided that i was gonna setuip a pxe boot install server so that i dont have to hunt down cds....
<Vampy> oddly the 2 towers i have will boot pxe but not usb
<stlsaint> that sucks, least yours boot. I have a server currently that i cant even get into. No graphics and i cant even tell if it starts up cause a ip doesnt; get pulled smh
<stlsaint> later folks
<histo> Vamps-AFK: pxe boot was out way before usb booting etc...
<jaydee> hello all, need help with a raid5 setup that was transferred from old ubuntu server to a new one. can't mount with mount /dev/md0.  I have made it work once earlier by using a mount command that included a partition but I cannot remember the syntax of the command.  help please
<jaydee> raid is active but now mounted.  I also tried mounting in webmin but was not able to
<jaydee> *not mounted
<jaydee> aanyone have any ideas please?
<bioterror> !raid
<ubot2> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bioterror> what does your cat /proc/mdstat say?
<jaydee> mdadm --assemble --scan returns that a device is listed twice in the conf file.  which conf and where to edit/remove the duplicates?
<bioterror> you're the who created the raid?-)
<jaydee> yes. it was created in an older version of ubuntu. the server version was no longer supported.  I re-installed with 12.04. I attempted to remount the raid but it wouldn't recognize. I got it to work once before using a command that identified a partition.  (mount /dev/mdo/***something else**) but I did not update the fstab.  I rebooted recently and can;t remember how to make it work
<jaydee> .  shame on me:(
<jaydee> @ bioterror: cat /proc/mdstat says -
<jaydee> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<jaydee> md0 : active raid5 sdc[0] sdd[1]
<jaydee>       976762496 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [2/2] [UU]
<jaydee> unused devices: <none>
<bioterror> sounds like your raid5 has only two drives?
<jaydee> correct
<bioterror> add the third drive to your array?
<jaydee> @ bioterror - ?
<bioterror> raid5 is made of 3 drives
<jaydee> @ bioterror - sorry, misunderstood. there are 3. sdc, sdd, sdb1
<jaydee> all are visible under fdisk -1
<jaydee> and all 3 show System Linux raid autodetect
<seeitbelieveit> Hi, I am trying to unlock a harddrive from my dead laptop and have tried using hdparm but it has not worked so far. Does anyone else have any experience with this?
<bioterror> seeitbelieveit, you mean you have encrypted home?
<seeitbelieveit> no, old laptop hard drive, bios password has it locked (from bios on old laptop), hdparm commands do not seem to want to get through to it
<jaydee> @bioterror - GOT IT!!  mounted /dev/md0p1.  need to make sure it is permanent this time.  Only 2 drives in array though... strange?
<bioterror> yes, quite strage
<bioterror> Mon01:36 <jaydee> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<bioterror> Mon01:36 <jaydee> md0 : active raid5 sdc[0] sdd[1]
<jaydee> thank you for the help. jogged my memory but not sure how to address only 2 drives. thoughts?
<bioterror> are you sure the one is not broken?
<jaydee> i will have to check inside the server. it has been shelved for a couple of years. will have to inspect
<bioterror> some times drives fails
<bioterror> I know, I've replaced them for my living ;)
<jaydee> will check it out. thanks again!
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-05
<Superirale> Help can i run 64 bit ubuntuwith vmware on 32 bit windows 7 host
<PeterEH> Superirale, I think not ..
<PeterEH> Superirale, ..but then again - try looking at this http://communities.vmware.com/thread/428308?start=0&tstart=0
<raub> Have sa bit of a dhcp issue. /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases in the box (12.04LTS) properly reports the domain name (option domain-name), but hostname -f only shows the hostname, not the FQDN.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-08
<Anonymous_> Hello?
<Anonymous_> I was wondering if I could cancel downloading packages using wubi
<Anonymous_> I have it downloading and I want to cancel it.
<jballs85> HELP
<jballs85> LIST
<pip__> how do I access my file system from nautilus in 13.04 please?
<pip__> did it not used to be in the side pane?
<pip__> nevermind I've found it.  I was just being stupid :)
<meisterjoan> Hi. I am trying to set up a twin monitor arrangement - using my motherboard's integrated video, plus a PCI video card (Matrox MGA 1064SG).
<meisterjoan> Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't recognise the newly added video card.  In the display configuration window it labels the display as "Laptop",
<meisterjoan> and only allows two resolutions (832 x 624 or 800 x 600) - both of which are much less than this monitor usually can display
<meisterjoan> Any ideas?
<oz__> How do i make a syslink?
<rostam> Hi I have installed unbuntu LTS 12.04 update 1 on my system successfully. I think some how accidentally I have upgraded the kernel. I realized this since after last reboot the kernel version is updated. How could I go back to the older kernel? thx
<Unit193> rostam: Should still be in grub, if you didn't remove it.  dpkg -l | grep linux-image  outputs what?
<rostam> Unit193: http://pastebin.com/kHGjrjZi
<rostam> Unit193: I do not see in grub menu..
<Unit193> Nothing in that list should be pulling in 3.5 kernel.
<Unit193> linux-image-server depends on the 3.2 images.
<rostam> Here is the output of the uname -a
<rostam> uname -r : 3.5.0-23-generic
<rostam> I am sure originally was 3.2.0 version..
<Unit193> Of course, the kernel is installed.  apt-cache rdepends linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic
<rostam> http://paste.debian.net/23731/
<Unit193> and if you sudo update-grub you don't see the 3.2 kernel?  If you can boot into that, you can continue on with the 3.2 series with their updates.
<rostam> I have not tried the update-grub I will do and reboot my system, let me thank you in advance since reboot causes I loose my connection.
<Unit193> Did you see it pick up 3.2 in there?
<rostam> yes :http://paste.debian.net/23732/  thanks
<Unit193> Cool, have fun.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-09
<rostam> HI I am trying to create custom usb installer for 12.04, I can not find any references to it  please help? thx
<wilee-nilee> rostam, Custom?
<rostam> wilee-nilee, by custom I mean preseed (automated)
<wilee-nilee> NOt sure to be honest for help you want to detail exactly what you want though.
<rostam> wilee-nilee, first thx for trying to help me. I would like to create an automated ubuntu installer on USB, like kickstart image for Redhat.
<beachbuddah> hey all anybody home?
<holstein> yes
<beachbuddah> great - I have a bit of a prob;em
<beachbuddah> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Win 8 laptop with the Wubi
<holstein> i would suggest not using wubi
<Unit193> Oh dear, I wouldn't touch wubi...
<beachbuddah> OK
<holstein> i would do a dualboot.. or just run it in VM.. virtuabox
<holstein> virtualbox
<beachbuddah> OK/
<beachbuddah> where would I find the directions for the dual boot?
<Unit193> !uefi
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubot93> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubot93> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<beachbuddah> fantastic - thanks a lot
<Unit193> Since you have Windows8, you have EFI so you'll need a 64bit image. I think 12.04 did EFI, didn't it?
<beachbuddah> OK - wish me luck here I go
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-10
<Chris262> linux/ubuntu noob here
<Chris262> just installed a version of ubuntu server, then so i can play from time to time ubuntu-desktop GNOME as well.  How do I get the GNOME to not auto boot so as to not take up power/resources.  I just want to be able to execute a start command and then kill it while keeping the server up after I'm done
<Chris262> I think it is startx to open it.  but when I just turned the system on, it auto booted.  how do I close it down now?
<Brianiac> Greetings.
<Brianiac> Anyone home? :)
<elacheche_anis> hey Brianiac
<Brianiac> Hi. I'm new to IRC.
<Brianiac> How would I request support?
<elacheche_anis> Chris262, try CTRL + ALT + F1 for TTY1 then CTRL + c BTW I think that it's not a good idea to install Xorg and GUI to Ubuntu Server edition
<elacheche_anis> Brianiac, Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask, simply ask! || How to ask smart questions: http://bit.ly/d7z6T || Nobody around after 20 minutes? Try asking in #ubuntu || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Brianiac> I have a XP Pro, Late 2006 system and loaded 12.x ubuntu desktop on it from am usb flash. I cannot "see" or eject my cd/dvd drive. Tried same with 13.x on DVD. Any ideas?
<elacheche_anis> Brianiac, you just boot into WinXP and then pluged  in your USB to the PC?
<Brianiac> Booted from power off to unbuntu.
<Brianiac> USB stick in the pC.
<elacheche_anis> ok, so you tryed ubuntu using a live session Brianiac
<Brianiac> Put ubuntu on USB stick and rebooted. What is live session?
<Brianiac> ;0
<rreed> Brianiac, Live session is running it Ubuntu off of the USB without installing the OS to your system.
<Brianiac> Correct.
<elacheche_anis> Brianiac, when you reboot, after that your pc poweroff and when it will be on again you need to BOOT using the USB stick.. You need to change the boot sequence from your BIOS or just hit a FKey and choose to boot onthe USB stick..
<Brianiac> Yep did that.
<Brianiac> Boots fine into desktop
<elacheche_anis> that's the live session :)
<elacheche_anis> you mean ubuntu desktop!?
<Brianiac> Yes.
<Brianiac> sorry about that!
<elacheche_anis> What's the question :) :p :D
<Brianiac> Once i'm into the ubuntu desktop I cannot see or access my cd/dvd drive, nor eject it. Running off the USB stick.
<elacheche_anis> Running off the USB stick. → You mean restart the pc to boot into WinXP again?
<Brianiac> I booted to ubuntu desktop from the USB stick directly.
<Brianiac> Version 12.x
<elacheche_anis> Ok.. Now you need to?? Sorry I'm not a not a native English user :) Forgive my bad English..
<Brianiac> The ubuntu desktop running off the usb drive does not see my CD/DVD drive.
<elacheche_anis> Did you insert a CD/DVD into it?
<Brianiac> None. IT booted off the USB stick.
<Brianiac> You mesn did I try putting a cd/vdvd into the drive - well, no beacuse I could not eject it via the ubuntu od
<Brianiac> os
<elacheche_anis> Try this → CTRL + ALT + T → That'll open the Terminal, type this command line: eject
<Brianiac> OK will try. How come the drive does not show up on the desktop?
<elacheche_anis> Brianiac, click on the folder icon in the top left of your screen, you'll find your drive icon on the left of the next window that'll show up
<Brianiac> yes, CD drive not listed.
<elacheche_anis> Sorry can't help too much with the Ubuntu user interface, it's called Unity, I don't use it..
<elacheche_anis> Brianiac, Did the eject command worked?
<Brianiac> Will try and report back, thanks! :)
<elacheche_anis> you can clit on the ubuntu logo in the left bar then search for Terminal if you don't want to use the CTRL + ALT + T shortcut
<elacheche_anis> click*
<Brianiac> OK
<Brianiac> Take care.
<elacheche_anis> :)
<ikookmaar> just testing...
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-11
<Topaaz> Hi everyone, I am seeking some help in removing duplicate files from a single folder.
<Topaaz> The format is relatively standard such as:
<Topaaz> John Doe - Some Content.pdf
<Topaaz> John Doe - Some Content_copy_1.pdf
<Topaaz> for i in `find *copy*`; do mv $i /home/me/ebooks/Duplicates   !(This just appears to hang)
<Topaaz> fdupes -d -r /home/me/ebooks/Duplicates/     !(I wasn't sure of how to proceed with this?)
<Topaaz> any ideas?
<SunSword> Anyone want to help me figure out how to get the correct drivers for my intel video chipset?
<Fadebar> Hello
<earthling_> anyone know where config files are located?  I'm looking for the chromium config file.
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, In home hidden .config
<earthling_> I found it, thx
<wilee-nilee> NOt sure it will be what you want what is your end goal
<earthling_> my chromium doesn't work
<earthling_> I'm using chromium version 28.0.1500.71 on Ubuntu 12.04    I'm getting the alert message "Your profile could not be opened correctly.Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents."
<earthling_> creating a new user profile doesn't change it
<earthling_> nor does uninstalling, installing
<wilee-nilee> earthling_ Is that the latest updated version?
<earthling_> well, I just installed it from USC
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Has it ever worked, and if so have you modified it?
<earthling_> it worked for a year
<wilee-nilee> and two questions there
<earthling_> I don't think I did any changes
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, no flash problems?
<earthling_> just adding bookmarks
<earthling_> flash works fine
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, If it were me I would save the bookmarks and purge and reinstall it, might be another methods but that is the fastest, do you know how to purge an app?
<earthling_> no
<earthling_> is that from USC?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, sudo apt-get purge "app" without the quotes a reinstall or just uninstall leves the package basically.
<wilee-nilee> no in a terminal
<earthling_> I was using a PPA at one time I think
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, So I'm on multiple channels if you use my nick I'm notified you are speaking to me.
<earthling_> so maybe thats part of it
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, That will cause a problem if the PPA is not supporting your release, as well PPA's are not technically supported.
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, the ppa will be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d most likely check if it is supporting your release by finding it on the web.
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, interesting
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, I look like this. https://www.google.com/search?q=chromium+PPA&btnG=Search&hl=en&biw=&bih=&gbv=1
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, I can also use synaptic to remove ppas?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Yes that would be the easiest way.
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, The stable PPA is covering all releases right now, you have to watch PPA's they sometimes move around.
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, hmm, I don't see any PPAs in Synaptic, other than a printer driver
<holstein> !ppapurge
<ubot93> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> earthling_: ^
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, I'm in W8 at the moment use the drop downs at top to get to software sources, usc is edit-preferences-software sources, maybe no prefrences there.
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Check that info by holstein as well.
<sunr> anyone who can help with vpn setup
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, holstein, I installed ppapurge, but I don't think I have any ppas
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Look in that path a I mentioned earlier or run cat /etc/sources.list another repo area for them.
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, no ppas there
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, in either
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Cool, have you purged chromium?
<wilee-nilee> and reinstalled
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, IT may as simple as deleting the chromium config in .config
<wilee-nilee> a new one will build as soon as you open it if it opens
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, http://pastebin.com/B5AJdERN
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, I do see a profile 1 in chromium config, maybe I should delete that
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, I though you found no PPA's, do you have synaptic or usc open when running that command?
<wilee-nilee> thought8
<wilee-nilee> doh thought*
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, always post every bit of the commands
<wilee-nilee> and data run in a terminal
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, yeah, I'll close them, didn't know they interfere
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Ah, easy mistake.
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: chromium-browser ppa
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, looks like the ppas were removed already
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, are you using the purge ppa command?
<wilee-nilee> chromium-browser ppa does not look like the actual ppa name
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, ok, I think deleting "profile 1" worked!
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, You seem to be using a hunt and peck methodology, while not informed, that will bite you in the end, am I guessing here?
<wilee-nilee> no biggie you have to start somewhere, I deleted home 3 times in the first 6 months.
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, :-) still learning, millions of files hard to wrap head around
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, I used windows most my life, so still used to that I guess
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, one of these days I gotta build a cheap box to practice on,  this is my primary computer, so I really can't afford to mess things up
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, I understand, I would start with if you ask a question and don't understand the answer, be sure to clarify it, rather then jus picking at it, linux is pretty easy to screw up you have much more hands on control, however it is quite stable if run correctly. ;)
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, do you understand the system easily?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Open source was where I started about 6 years ago, so it seems normal to me, but I have in the mean time acquired MS OS I have used XP tp W8 as of now.
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, I'm a visual learner, its all very abstract to me, and it seems endless to try to understand it all
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Depends on the partes of the system really, I'm just a obsessed armchair user in the end.
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, No one understands it all really, at least a few maybe, but there are some basic ways to use it safely.
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, ubuntu is fairly new user orientated in general, but still has all the possibilities of any linux install
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, cool
